# Musty's Personal Year by year survey thread (or Musty's latest indulgence)



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes, I know, don't I ever get tired of doing top hundred lists?

NO! I'm obsessed with charts. I've got Billboard books up the ying yang.


Anyway, in lieu of our 100 TOP WF SONGS survey, I thought I'd indulge you with my own personal top 100s for each year from 1955-1999 with a few eras on the buffers (1920-1949) (1950-1954) (2000- today), Generally to top ten or so of any given year is fairly accurate, but the other ninety can change around from time to time. Anyway, these are the songs I rate as my favorites in any given year as of now. Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 16, 2019)

*1925-1949.*







So we start out with the period between 1925 and 1949 since there really isn't much to offer before them unless you like barbershop quartets, which I don't (Mad barbers are attacking my house with torches as I say this). This is the period post World War One and the lead up to World War Two and then World War Two itself not to mention the early post war period. The primary form of music for the most part, at least in popular circles, would probably be the Big Band era and they are represented some here, but honestly, I tend to lean toward early blues and country. Favorites of mine during this period would include Woody Guthrie, Leadbelly, and Billie Holiday among others. The Carter Family will top this list though with one of the great country standards of the late 1920's.




Keep On the Sunny Side of Life- Carter Family
Vigilante Man- Woody Guthrie
Sing, Sing, Sing- Benny Goodman
Nature Boy- Nat King Cole
Alabama Song- Lotte Lenya
Route 66- Nat King Cole
Will the Circle Be Unbroken- Carter Family
South American Way- Carmen Miranda
Where Did You Sleep Last Night- Leadbelly
Strange Fruit- Billie Holiday
Minnie the Moocher- Cab Calloway
Brother Can You Spare a Dime- Rudy Vallee
Wabash Cannonball- Roy Acuff
John the Revelator- Son House
In the Jailhouse Now- Jimmie Rodgers
Baby Please Don’t Go- Big Joe Williams
Saturday Night Fish Fry- Louis Jordan and His Tympanny Five
Golden Earrings- Peggy Lee
Oh Death- Charley Patton and Bertha Lee
Long Gone  Lonesome Blues- Hank Williams
That’s Alright Mama- Arthur Crudup
Der Fuerher’s Face- Spike Jones
Devil Got My Woman- Skip James
God Bless the Child- Billie Holiday
Mr. Hitler- Leadbelly
Boogie Chillun- John Lee Hooker
Over the Rainbow- Judy Garland
Good Rockin Tonight- Roy Brown
Blue Moon of Kentucky- Bill Monroe
Key To the Highway- Big Bill Broonzy
Good Morning Little Schoolgirl- Sonny Boy Williamson
Stormy Weather- Ethel Waters
Tumbling Tumbleweeds- Sons of the Pioneers
Jingle Jangle Jingle- Kay Kyser
The Gallis Pole- Leadbelly
America First- Woody Guthrie
Caldonia- Louis Jordan and His Tympanny Five
Who Threw the Whiskey in the Well- Lucky Millinder
Paper Doll- Mills Brothers
Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy- Andrews Sisters
Round Midnight- Thelonious Monk
Riders in the Sky- Vaughn Monroe
Stack O Lee- Mississppi John Hurt
Summertime- Billie Holiday
Motherless Children- Josh White
Sentimental Journey- Les Brown/Doris Day
Blues Stay Away From Me- Delmore Brothers
I Can’t Be Satisfied- Muddy Waters
Wreck On the Highway- Roy Acuff
It Don’t Mean a Thing If You Don’t Have That Swing- Duke Ellington
Crossroads- Robert Johnson
If I Didn’t Care- Ink Spots
Choo Choo Ch Boogie- Louis Jordan and His Tympanny Five
Goodnight Irene- Leadbelly
I’m So Lonesome I Could Cry- Hank Williams
Good Rockin Tonight- Wynonie Harris
Pistol Packin Mama- Al Dexter and His Troopers
Strange Things Happening Every Day- Sister Rosetta Tharpe
T For Texas- Jimmie Rodgers
Moonglow- Benny Goodman
The Man I Love- Billie Holiday
I Woke Up This Morning With My Mind On Jesus- Roosevelt Graves and Brother
In the Mood- Glenn Miller
Let Me Play With Your Poodle- Tampa Red
Death Letter Blues- Son House
Sitting On Top of the World- Mississippi Sheiks
Mule Skinner Blues- Jimmie Rodgers
Rollin Mama Blues- Blind Willie McTell
Take the A Train- Duke Ellington
Open the Door Richard- Dusty Fletcher
Marizy Doats- Merry Macs
It’s Been a Long Long Time- Harry James
Jesus Christ- Woody Guthrie
You Are My Sunshine- Jimmie Davis
Bumble Bee- Memphis Minnie
Midnight Special- Leadbelly
Deep In the Heart of Texas- Gene Autry
You Always Hurt the One You Love- Spike Jones
Move It On Over- Hank Williams
The House of the Rising Sun- Josh White
Two Wings- Reverend Utah Smith
See That My Grave Is Kept Clean- Blind Lemon Jefferson
Moon Indigo- Duke Ellington
Sophisticated Lady- Duke Ellington
Moonlight Serenade- Glenn Miller
I’m A Ding Dong Daddy From Dumas- Bob Willis and His Texas Playboys
We’ll Meet Again- Vera Lynn
My Prayer- Ink Spots
Shoo Shoo Baby- Ella Mae Morse
I Love You For Sentimental Reasons- Nat King Cole
Drinkin Wine Spo Dee O Dee- Sticks McGhee
Trouble Blues- Charles Brown
Black Train Blues- Bukka White
Nobody Knows You When You’re Down and Out- Bessie Smith
Milk Cow Blues- Kokomo Arnold
A Tisket a Tasket- Ella Fitzgerald
The Gypsy- Ink Spots
Chattanooga Choo Choo- Glenn Miller
John Hardy- Leadbelly
Drifting Blues- Johnny Moore’s Three Blazers


So that's part one. Tomorrow I'll post part two. Don't be afraid to comment... If you dare :highly_amused:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 17, 2019)

*1950-1954*







The early fifties cover the pre rock n roll days pretty much. Popular music at the time consisted of post big band crooners like Perry Como and Doris Day. Of course this was a period when R&B really began to take shape and some of the greatest country classics are from this period. Rockabilly was likely invented around 1954. Hank Williams was perhaps the dominant force in country music while artists like Como and Nat King Cole dominated the pop charts. R&B heavy hitters were harder to pin down but so many classic tunes in that genre such as my number one, would be all over the charts.

I especially like R&B and blues from this period but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a sucker for the occasional country tune. Even a few pop hits make this chart as well as a touch of folk, courtesy of Pete Segger and the Weavers.

And with that...




Hound Dog- Willie Mae Thornton
Rocket 88- Jackie Brenston
Mama He Treats Your Daughter Mean- Ruth Brown
The Walkin Blues- Jesse Powell Orchestra with Fluffy Hunter
Dust My Broom- Elmore James
I’m Movin On- Hank Snow
Mercy Mr. Percy- Varetta Dillard
I’m in the Mood- John Lee Hooker
Hootchie Coochie Man- Muddy Waters
Sixty Minute Man- Dominoes
It Wasn’t God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels- Kitty Wells
Moanin at Midnight- Howlin Wolf
Sh Boom- Chords
I Just Want To Make Love To You- Muddy Waters
How High the Moon- Les Paul and Mary Ford
There Stands the Glass- Webb Pierce
The Third Man Theme- Anton Karas
Secret Love- Doris Day
Mockin Bird Hill- Les Paul and Mary Ford
A Dear John Letter- Jean Shepherd
Work With Me Annie- Midnighters
Gotta Let You Go- Joe Louis Hill
That’s Alright Mama- Elvis Presley
You Belong To Me- Jo Stafford
Train Kept a Rollin- Tiny Bradshaw
Feelin Good- Little Junior’s Blue Flames
Riot in Cell Block Nine- Robins
You’ll Never Walk Alone- Roy Hamilton
Kisses Sweeter Than Wine- Weavers
Night Train- Jimmy Forrest
Evil Is Going On- Howlin Wolf
Rag Mop- Lionel Hampton
Ramblin Man- Luke the Drifter
Lawdy Miss Clawdy- Lloyd Price
The Wind- Norman Strong and the Diablos
Hey Good Lookin- Hank Williams
Good Morning Judge- Wynonie Harris
Annie Had a Baby- Midnighters
The Wild Side of Life- Hank Thompson
Crying in the Chapel- Orioles
How Many More Years- Howlin Wolf
Have Mercy Baby- Dominoes
Baby Let’s Play House- Arthur Gunter
One Scotch One Bourbon One Beer- Amos Milburn
If I Had a Hammer- Weavers
Bear Cat- Rufus Thomas
Your Cash Ain’t Nothin But Trash- Clovers
Bad Bad Whiskey- Amos Milburn
Kaw Liga- Hank Williams
Earth Angel- Penguins
Big Ten Inch Record- Bullmoose Jackson
Goodnight Irene- Weavers
Mr. Sandman- Chordettes
It Should Have Been Me- Ray Charles
Rollin’ Stone- Muddy Waters
5-10-15 Hours- Ruth Brown
Cry- Johnny Ray
I’m Mad- Willie Mabon
Shake a Hand- Faye Adams
The Things I Used To Do- Guitar Slim
Mad About the Boy- Dinah Washington
Delia’s Gone- Pete Seeger
Please Send Me Someone To Love- Percy Mayfield
Buick 59- Medallions
Wimoweh-  Weavers
Sincerely- Moonglows
Shake Rattle and Roll- Big Joe Turner
If I Knew You Were Coming I’d a Baked a Cake- Eileen Barton
Space Guitar- Johnny Guitar Watson
One Mint Julep- Clovers
Stack a Lee- Archibald
Tennessee Wig Walk- Bonnie Lou
Tennessee Waltz- Patti Page
Mona Lisa- Nat King Cole
Reconsider Baby- Lowell Fulson
Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight- Spaniels
Drinking Wine Spo Dee O Dee- Malcolm Yelvington
How Much is That Doggie in the Window- Patti Page
Jambalaya- Hank Williams
High Noon- Tex Ritter
Misty- Errol Garner
Smile- Nat King Cole
The Clock- Johnny Ace
Howlin at the Moon- Hank Williams
Pretend- Nat King Cole
Your Cheatin’ Heart- Hank Williams
Daddy Rollin’ Stone- Otis Blackwell
Mystery Train- Little Junior’s Blue Flames
White Christmas- Drifters
Hearts of Stone- Charms
Honey Bee- Muddy Waters
Such a Night- Drifters
Poison Ivy- Willie Mabon
Money Honey- Drifters
Indian Love Call- Slim Whitman
Dim Dim the Lights- Bill Haley and the Comets
The Glow Worm- Mills Brothers
Too Young- Nat King Cole
That’s Amore- Dean Martin
Little Things Mean a Lot- Kitty Kallen



And don't forget to list your top tens in the  THE TOP 100 WF SONGS NOMINATIONS THREAD.


----------



## Trollheart (Nov 17, 2019)

I just find myself wondering if these are your own compiled lists, or taken from a website or magazine? And if the latter, um, why? Not that I have anything against posting lists, but I always prefer to do my own research and make my own lists if I can. But that's just me. You do you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 17, 2019)

Oh, no, it's my list. You know I'm the top ten, top one hundred fanatic, Trolls. I used to drive the guys at MB crazy with this stuff. I'm still working on the lists. I just completed 1972 and I have a long way to go.


So why don't you make your own list? Come on, I dare you


----------



## Trollheart (Nov 17, 2019)

Make a list? Do me a lemon. I've barely time to draw breath as it is!
Currently working on: (MB) "Love or Hate?", "Classic Songs I Have Never Heard", "The Devin Townsend Shuffler", The History of Prog, The History of Animation, Pirates!, The Couch Potato index, The History of Flight, Trollheart's Year of Hell, The History of Human Conflict, The History of Ireland, Trollheart's Hate List and Trollheart's Wonderful World of Prog, to say nothing of slowly, oh so slowly transferring much of this material to WF.

Who has time for lists?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 18, 2019)

*1955.*







And Rock n Roll is here. Now, of course most music moguls will tell you that the best song was Bill Haley and the Comets' Rock Around the Clock. BORING! It's not even top ten. It's not even the first rock n roll song. It's not even his first rock and roll song. Somebody, stop me!


So basically, most of my favorite songs will be of the early rock n roll vein with the emphasis on guitar and blues pieces like Muddy Waters and Bo Diddley. And also some other genres from country (Johnny Cash, Faron Young) to pop (Julie London, Roy Hamilton). So while it's mostly rock n roll, as most of these surveys will be, hopefully, I'll have enough of other genres in here where it looks fairly eclectic.

By the way. In case you don't look, I placed Rock Around the Clock in at No. 54 :icon_cheesygrin:





Mannish Boy- Muddy Waters
Bo Diddley- Bo Diddley
Folsom Prison Blues- Johnny Cash
Whole Lotta Shakin Goin On- Big Maybelle
Mama Talk To Your Daughter- JB Lenoir
The Wallflower- Etta James
Diddley Daddy- Bo Diddley
Mary Lou- Young Jessie
Blues Before Sunrise- Elmore James
Maybelline- Chuck Berry
Smokey Joe’s Café- Robins
I Wish You Would- Billy Boy Arnold
I Got a Woman- Ray Charles
Sixteen Tons- Tennessee Ernie Ford
Cry Me a River- Julie London
I’m a Man- Bo Diddley
Tweedle Dee- Laverne Baker
At My Front Door- El Dorados
Live Fast Love Hard Die Young- Faron Young
Tutti Frutti- Little Richard
Unchained Melody- Roy Hamilton
It’s Love Baby- Hank Ballard and the Midnighters
I’ll Be Around- Howlin Wolf
Mystery Train- Elvis Presley
She Put the Whammy On Me- Screamin Jay Hawkins
My Name Ain’t Annie- Linda Hayes
Going Down To Tijuana- Andre Williams
One Night- Smiley Lewis
The Great Pretender- Platters
Good Rockin Daddy- Etta James
Don’t Start Me Talkin- Sonny Boy Williamson
Red Hot- Billy the Kid Emerson
Daddy Rockin Strong- Norman Strong and the Diablos
Johnny Has Gone- Varetta Dillard
Ling Ting Tong- Five Keys
Hummingbird- Les Paul and Mary Ford
Baby Let’s Play House- Elvis Presley
Hey Bartender- Floyd Dixon
Cry Cry Cry- Johnny Cash
I Hear You Knockin- Smiley Lewis
Feel So Good- Shirley and Lee
Ain’t That a Shame- Fats Domino
Thirty Days- Chuck Berry
The Ballad of Davy Crockett- Bill Hayes
Pledging My Love- Johnny Ace
In the Jailhouse Now- Webb Pierce
Seventh Son- Willie Mabon
The Preacher- Horace Silver
Burn That Candle- Bill Haley and the Comets
Willow Wait For Me- Billie Holiday
Speedo- Cadillacs
Lonely Nights- Hearts
WPLJ- Four Deuces
Rock Around the Clock- Bill Haley and the Comets
Only You Platters
Flip Flop and Fly- Big Joe Turner
Rock n Roll Waltz- Kay Starr
Adorable- Drifters
Gone Gone Gone- Carl Perkins
I’m Left You’re Right- She’s Gone- Elvis Presley
The Way You Dog Me Around- Norman Strong and the Diablos
Seventeen- Boyd Bennett
My Babe- Little Walter
I Forgot To Remember To Forget- Elvis Presley
Daddy-O- Bonnie Lou
Whatever Lola Wants- Sarah Vaughan
Rockin Daddy- Sonny Fisher
I Want You To Be My Baby- Lillian Briggs
Blue Velvet- Clovers
Let’s Do It- Eartha Kitt
Don’t Be Angry- Nappy Brown
Memories Are Made of This- Dean Martin
Bye Bye Young Men- Ruth Brown
It’s a Sin To Tell a Lie- Somethin Smith and the Redheads
Razzle Dazzle- Bill Haley and the Comets
Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White- Perez Prado
Nip Sip- Clovers
Papa Ain't Salty- T Bone Walker
My Baby Don’t Love Me No More- DeJohn Sisters
Let Me Go Lover- Joan Weber
My Boy Flat Top- Boyd Bennett
A Teenage Prayer- Gloria Mann
All By Myself- Fats Domino
When You Dance- Turbans
Autumn Leaves- Roger Williams
A Church a Courtroom Then Goodbye- Patsy Cline
Later Alligator- Bobby Charles
Slow Down- Lou Mac
Band of Gold- Don Cherry
Play It Fair- Laverne Baker
Love and Marriage- Frank Sinatra
Rose Marie- Slim Whitman
Open Up Your Heart- Cowboy Church Sunday School
Moments To Remember- Four Lads
You Tickle Me Baby- Royal Jokers
The Yellow Rose of Texas- Mitch Miller
Mr. Fiddle- Cochran Brothers
Mambo Rock- Bill Haley and the Comets
Sneaky Pete- Sonny Fisher
The Man in the Raincoat- Priscilla Wright



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 18, 2019)

Lot of those i remember and like, many I've never heard and a few are a puzzlement (Ballad of Davy Crockett???).  You probably expected that.  Not sure how you've found the time to listen to all these and more.  You still living in your parents basement?:geek::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 19, 2019)

*1956.*








And here we are in the land of Elvis and Rock n Roll is finally King. Of course the popular charts are still dominated by pop acts such as Gogi Grant and Doris Day, but Elvis makes the biggest dent this year. He's on all the TV shows and his hips are the most shocking thing since Dracula lost his teeth (it wasn't a pretty sight).


Needless to say, my chart, especially at the top, is chock full of rock n roll tunes including a great blues number by Howlin Wolf. Of course, Elvis does well on this chart as well (My favorite song from him comes in at number two). There is still some country (Honky Tonk Man) and blues of course. I dont think there's too much standard pop until the bottom of the chart and there will be even less next year.

But for this year, read em and weep.




Blue Suede Shoes- Carl Perkins
Heartbreak Hotel- Elvis Presley
 Be Bop a Lula- Gene Vincent
My Prayer- Platters
Dimples- John Lee Hooker
I Asked For Water She Gave Me Gasoline- Howlin Wolf
Train Kept a Rolling- Johnny Burnette Trio
Long Tall Sally- Little Richard
I Want You I Need You I Love You- Elvis Presley
Please Mr. Jailer- Wynonna Carr
Smokestack Lightning- Howlin Wolf
Who Do You Love- Bo Diddley
Drown In My Own Tears- Ray Charles
Hound Dog- Elvis Presley
Drugstore Rock n Roll- Janis Martin
Honky Tonk Man- Johnny Horton
Pretty Thing- Bo Diddley
Roll Over Beethoven- Chuck Berry
Come Back Maybelline- Mercy Dee
 I Walk the Line- Johnny Cash
I Put a Spell On You- Screamin Jay Hawkins
Love Me- Elvis Presley
You Can’t Catch Me- Chuck Berry
Get Rhythm- Johnny Cash
Diddy Wah Diddy- Bo Diddley
Don’t Be Cruel- Elvis Presley
Let the Good Times Roll- Shirley and Lee
In the Still of the Night- Five Satins
Please Please Please- James Brown
Ooby Dooby- Roy Orbison
Fever- Little Willie John
Boppin the Blues- Carl Perkins
Blueberry Hill- Fats Domino
Beetle Bug Bop- Collins Kids
Down in Mexico- Coasters
Ain't That Lovin You Baby- Jimmy Reed
Rip It Up- Little Richard
The Fool- Sanford Clark
The Way You Look Tonight- Jaguars
A Rose and a Baby Ruth- George Hamilton IV
The Green Door- Jim Lowe
Ruby Baby- Drifters
Honky Tonk- Bill Doggett
My Boy Lollipop- Barbie Gaye
Keep It To Yourself- Sonny Boy Williamson
I Can’t Quit You Baby- Otis Rush
I’m In Love Again- Fats Domino
 Forty Days and Forty Nights- Muddy Waters
I Ain't Got You- Billy Boy Arnold
Bluejean Bop- Gene Vincent
Bring It To Jerome- Bo Diddley
Lost John- Lonnie Donegan
Hallelujah I Love Her So- Ray Charles
Singing the Blues- Marty Robbins
The Magic Touch- Platters
Why Do Fools Fall in Love- Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers
I Gotta Know- Wanda Jackson
Ninety-Nine Years- Guy Mitchell
Blue Moon- Elvis Presley
Who Slapped John- Gene Vincent
Slippin and Slidin- Little Richard
Stranded in the Jungle- Cadets
Trouble Bound- Billy Lee Riley
Bottle To the Baby- Charlie Feathers
Ten Cats Down- Miller Sisters
Lonesome Train- Johnny Burnette Trio
Yes She’s Gone- Dusty Brown
Harlem Nocturne- Earl Bostic
I Want You To Be My Girl- Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers
Transfusion- Nervous Norvus
Rock Island Line- Lonnie Donegan
One Hand Loose- Charlie Feathers
Corrina Corrina- Big Joe Turner
Let’s Go Boppin Tonight- Al Ferrier
Lonesome In Your Home- Lightning Hopkins
Hot Dog That Made Him Mad- Wanda Jackson
Love Me Tender- Elvis Presley
Ain't Got No Home- Frogman Henry
One Kiss Led To Another- Coasters
I Feel Good- Shirley and Lee
I’ll Be Home- Flamingos
The Flying Saucer- Buchannan and Goodman
Blue Days Black Nights- Buddy Holly
See You Later Alligator- Bill Haley and the Comets
Eddie My Love- Teen Queens
Tonight You Belong To Me- Patience and Prudence
Ready Teddy- Little Richard
Just Walking in the Rain- Johnny Ray
Que Sera Sera- Doris Day
Sister Sookie- Turbans
Confidential- Sonny Knight
The Wayward Wind- Gogi Grant
A Casual Look- Six Teens
The Poor People of Paris- Les Baxter
Gonna Get Along Without You Now- Patience and Prudence
I Almost Lost My Mind- Ivory Joe Hunter
Canadian Sunset- Hugo Winterhalter
Soft Summer Breeze- Eddie Heywood
Moonlight Gambler- Frankie Laine
Standing On the Corner- Four Aces



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 20, 2019)

*1957.*








Rock n Roll has certainly taken hold by now as Elvis was now  joined by the likes of Chuck Berry, Jerry Lee Lewis, Fats Domino, Little Richard, and Buddy Holly among others. Of course you still have your pop artists like Pat Boone and Debbie Reynolds, of all people, who scored a major hit with Tammy. Neither of those two are on my list. In fact, with the exception of Johnny Mathis, my list is pretty much all rock n roll with maybe a little country and blues mixed in.  Elvis Presley again gets the silver here but Chuck Berry is probably my favorite artist this year even though Dale Hawkins gets the number one slot. Also some kudos for a couple blues singles by Slim Harpo and Magic Sam respectively.


And with that, here is my list.





Suzi Q- Dale Hawkins
Jailhouse Rock- Elvis Presley
School Day- Chuck Berry
Young Love- Sonny James
A White Sports Coat- Marty Robbins
Raunchy- Bill Justis
Love Is Strange- Mickey and Sylvia
Got Love If You Want It- Slim Harpo
Fujiyama Mama- Wanda Jackson
Searchin- Coasters
I’m a King Bee- Slim Harpo
Whole Lotta Shakin Goin On- Jerry Lee Lewis
Rock n Roll Music- Chuck Berry
Too Much- Elvis Presley
That’ll Be the Day- Crickets
Louie Louie- Richard Berry
All Your Love- Magic Sam
Great Balls of Fire- Jerry Lee Lewis
Jail Bait- Andre Williams
(You’re So Square) Baby I Don’t Care- Elvis Presley
Got My Mojo Working- Muddy Waters
Goin Back Home- Howlin Wolf
You Can’t Catch Me- Chuck Berry
Lucille- Little Richard
Young Blood- Coasters
Oh Baby Doll- Chuck Berry
Bye Bye Love- Everly Brothers
Treat Me Nice- Elvis Presley
Blue Monday- Fats Domino
Come Go With Me- Del Vikings
Wake Up Little Susie- Everly Brothers
Party Doll- Buddy Knox
Happy Happy Birthday- Tuneweavers
Peggy Sue- Buddy Holly
Jim Dandy- Laverne Baker
The Girl Can’t Help It- Little Richard
I’m Not a Juvenile Delinquent- Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers
Lotta Lovin- Gene Vincent
The Sun is Shining- Jimmy Reed
Walkin After Midnight- Patsy Cline
Red Hot- Billy Lee Riley
Twenty Flight Rock- Eddie Cochran
Chances Are- Johnny Mathis
Mr. Lee- Bobbettes
All Shook Up- Elvis Presley
CC Rider- Chuck Willis
Mona- Bo Diddley
I Smell Trouble- Bobby Blue Bland
Teddy Bear- Elvis Presley
Your True Love- Carl Perkins
Silhouettes- Rays
Home of the Blues- Johnny Cash
At the Hop- Danny and the Juniors
There Oughta Be a Law- Mickey and Sylvia
Be Bop Baby- Ricky Nelson
Rockin Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu- Huey Smith and the Clowns
Summertime- Sam Cooke
The Plea- Chantels
I Wonder If I Care as Much- Everly Brothers
Not Fade Away- Crickets
Jenny Jenny- Little Richard
It’s Not For Me To Say- Johnny Mathis
Matchbox- Carl Perkins
Words of Love- Buddy Holly
Wonderful Wonderful- Johnny Mathis
Freight Train- Chas McDevitt
Blue Train- John Coltrane
Way Out West- Sonny Rollins
Farther Up the Road- Bobby Blue Bland
Cool Love- Wanda Jackson
Loving You- Elvis Presley
Trouble Blues- John Lee Hooker
My Special Angel- Bobby Helms
Cops and Robbers- Bo Diddley
Black Slacks- Joe Bennett and the Sparketones
Lucky Lips- Ruth Brown
I’m Walkin- Fats Domino
Mean Woman Blues- Elvis Presley
Baby Baby- Dale Hawkins
Leave My Money Alone- Lonesome Sundown
Oh Boy- Crickets
Little Darlin- Gladiolas
Somebody in My Home- Howlin Wolf
When Sunny Gets Blue- Johnny Mathis
Keep a Knockin- Little Richard
Dark Moon- Bonnie Guitar
To the Aisle- Five Satins
Juicy Fruit- Rudy Greene
Short Fat Fannie- Larry Williams
Daddy Cool- Rays
Everyday- Buddy Holly
First Date First Kiss First Love- Sonny James
Baby Loves Him- Wanda Jackson
Could This Be Magic- Dubs
Tonite Tonite- Mello Kings
Next in Line- Johnny Cash
Don’t Touch My Head- J B Lenoir
You Send Me- Sam Cooke
Devil Doll- Roy Orbison
Long Lonely Nights- Lee Andrews and the Hearts



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## BadHouses (Nov 20, 2019)

Referring back to 1955, I only recently discovered the song Mannish Boy by Muddy Waters.  It is now solidly one of my favourites, it's such a fantastic tune.  I love the hype man in the background screaming like a mad man.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 21, 2019)

*1958.*








Historically, this was the year Elvis was inducted into the Army and he would never be the same again as he would slowly morph into a Pat Boone like clone making bad movies by the mid sixties. But if this was an attempt by the establishment to destroy the devil's music once and for all, they failed miserably. For Chuck Berry and Buddy Holly still reigned and Phil Spector (pre nutjob murderer) was on the charts with the Teddy Bears. There was also some obscure record company out of Detroit that was starting up; I think they called it Motown.

So, of course, my chart is again laden with lots of rock n roll. There's a pop song here and there and there definitely is some blues and at least one folk act in the Kingston Trio. But ninety percent of it is rock n roll though some of it is obscure and a few songs are even from the UK as I was developing an interest in pre-Beatles rock n roll from there. So with that...




Rumble- Link Wray
Summertime Blues- Eddie Cochran
Bertha Lou- Clint Miller
Johnny Be Goode- Chuck Berry
To Know Him Is To Love Him- Teddy Bears
Well Alright- Buddy Holly
All I Have To Do Is Dream- Everly Brothers
All American Boy- Bill Parsons
The Night Time is the Right Time- Ray Charles
Maybe- Chantels
Don’t- Elvis Presley
Susie Darling- Robin Luke
It’s Only Make Believe- Conway Twitty
Sweet Little Sixteen- Chuck Berry
Jungle Rock- Hank Mizzell
High School Confidential- Jerry Lee Lewis
Donna- Richie Valens
Tequila- Champs
Tom Dooley- Kingston Trio
Maybe Baby- Crickets
Around and Around- Chuck Berry
C’mon Everybody- Eddie Cochran
For Your Precious Love- Impressions
Dinner With Drac- John Zacherle
One Night- Elvis Presley
Carol- Chuck Berry
Oh Julie- Cresendos
La Do Dada- Dale Hawkins
Breathless- Jerry Lee Lewis
Little Star- Elegants
I Got Stung- Elvis Presley
Sapphire- Big Danny Oliver
Rebel Rouser- Duane Eddy
The Stroll- Diamonds
Smoke Gets in Your Eyes- Platters
Yakety Yak- Coasters
Hard Headed Woman- Elvis Presley
Guess Things Happen That Way- Johnny Cash
Roll Your Moneymaker- Shakey Jake
Chantilly Lace- Big Bopper
Bird Dog- Everly Brothers
Ballad of a Teenage Queen- Johnny Cash
Twilight Time- Platters
Come On Let’s Go- Richie Valens
The Bug- Jerry Dallman and the Nightcaps
Get a Job- Silhouettes
Book of Love- Monotones
Whole Lotta Lovin- Fats Domino
Blue Train- John Coltarne
Problems- Everly Brothers
You the Mostest Girl- Bobby Lee Trammell
Splish Splash- Bobby Darin
Stood Up- Ricky Nelson
Poor Boy- Royaltones
Drip Drop- Drifters
I’m a Lover Not a Fighter- Lazy Lester
What Am I Living For- Chuck Willis
Everlasting Love- Barbara Pittman
Queen of the Hop- Bobby Darin
Jeannie Jeannie Jeannie- Eddie Cochran
Rave On- Buddy Holly
Willie and the Hand Jive- Johnny Otis
Try Me- James Brown
It’s So Easy- Buddy Holly
Devoted To You- Everly Brothers
Green Mosquito- Tune Rockers
Wear My Ring Around Your Neck- Elvis Presley
Good Golly Miss Molly- Little Richard
Born Too Late- Poni-Tails
Do You Wanna Dance- Bobby Freeman
Big Bopper’s Wedding- Big Bopper
Hush Your Mouth- Bo Diddley
26 Miles- Four Preps
Wildcat Tamer- Tarheel Slim
Western Movies- Olympics
Real Wild Child- Ivan
Waitin in School- Ricky Nelson
Framed- Richard Valens
Mean Mean Man- Wanda Jackson
For Your Love- Ed Townsend
Don’t You Just Know It- Huey Smith and the Clowns
Break Up- Jerry Lee Lewis
Don’t Let Go- Roy Hamilton
Endless Sleep- Jody Reynolds
Stagger Lee- Lloyd Price
Dedicated To the One I Love- Shirelles
Reelin and Rockin- Chuck Berry
This Little Girl’s Gone Rockin- Ruth Brown
She’s My Witch- Kip Tyler
Shombalor- Sheriff and the Ravels
Think It Over- Crickets
Tears On My Pillow- Little Anthony and the Imperials
Poor Little Fool- Ricky Nelson
Purple People Eater- Sheb Wooley
Fried Onions- Lord Rockingham’s VI
Oh Lonesome Me- Don Gibson
Cannonball- Duane Eddy
I Love You For Sentimental Reasons
Lollipop- Chordettes
Thunder Road- Robert Mitchum




The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 22, 2019)

*1959.*







This was something of a watershed year in rock n roll, even at this early stage. First, Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, and the Big Bopper were killed in a plane crash in what is now known as 'The Day the Music Died.' The music didn't die, of course, as the charts were chock full of quality hits, but with the mentioned tragedy as well as Chuck Berry being arrested under the Mann Act for transporting a fourteen year old girl across a state line as well as the old Jerry Lee Lewis marriage to his thirteen year old cousin, it was obvious that rock had to grow up in a hurry. It didn't help that there was also a brewing scandal called Payola that the establishment types hoped would bring down rock n roll for good. 

For now though, the charts would be dominated by the likes of teen idols like Paul Anka and Fabian. I guess in some ways they were the precursors to the boy bands we know of today. But as far as my chart goes, expect a lot of R&B with a little bit of country and rockabilly. Chuck Berry again is probably my artist of the year but there are a couple high rankers by the Fleetwoods and Ray Charles, who has my number one this year. Anyway, here's the list...





What’d I Say- Ray Charles
Love Potion No.9- Clovers
Sea of Love- Phil Phillips
Mr. Blue- Fleetwoods
Back in the USA- Chuck Berry
Kansas City- Wilbert Harrison
Shout- Isley Brothers
Sleepwalk- Santo and Johnny
Poison Ivy- Coasters
Almost Grown- Chuck Berry
Sea Cruise- Frankie Ford
Come Softly To Me- Fleetwoods
Harlem Nocturne- Viscounts
Brand New Cadillac- Vince Taylor
Somethin Else- Eddie Cochran
Rawhide- Link Wray
I Only Have Eyes For You- Flamingos
Since I Don’t Have You- Skyliners
El Paso- Marty Robbins
Take Out Insurance On Me- Jimmy Reed
Tallahassee Lassie- Freddy Cannon
Til I Kissed You- Everly Brothers
I Need Your Love Tonight- Elvis Presley
I’ve Had It- Bell Notes
Shimmy Shimmy Ko Ko Bop- Little Anthony and the Imperials
Battle of New Orleans- Johnny Horton
I Got Stripes- Johnny Cash
La Bamba- Richie Valens
There Goes My Baby- Drifters
Mary Lou- Ronnie Hawkins
Comanche- Link Wray
Memphis Tennessee- Chuck Berry
Alimony- Frankie Ford
Don’t Take Your Guns To Town- Johnny Cash
Goodbye Baby- Jack Scott
This I Swear- Skyliners
The Happy Organ- Dave Baby Cortez
Bongo Rock- Preston Epps
You’re So Fine- Falcons
Misty- Johnny Mathis
Three Cool Cats- Coasters
Running Bear- Johnny Preston
Little Queenie- Chuck Berry
Forty Miles of Bad Road- Duane Eddy
Hushabye- Mystics
I’m Movin On- Ray Charles
Charlie Brown- Coasters
Crackin Up- Bo Diddley
Woo Hoo- Rockateens
Slinky- Link Wray
Peter Gunn- Ray Anthony
Say Man- Bo Diddley
A Big Hunk of Love- Elvis Presley
Leave My Kitten Alone- Little Willie John
Motherless Child- Odetta
A Fool Such as I- Elvis Presley
Jupiter C- Pat and the Satelittes
Tall Cool One- Wailers
Teen Beat- Sandy Nelson
Guitar Boogie Shuffle- Virtues
I Want You So Bad- James Brown
The Big Hurt- Miss Toni Fisher
Dance With Me- Drifters
Yep- Duane Eddy
Only Sixteen- Sam Cooke
Bad Girl- Miracles
The Three Bells- Browns
Linda Lu- Ray Sharpe
Mona Lisa- Carl Mann
I Want To Walk You Home- Fats Domino
Luther Played the Boogie- Johnny Cash
Take a Message To Mary- Everly Brothers
Way Down Yonder in New Orleans- Freddy Cannon
Waterloo- Stonewall Jackson
Fog Cutter- Frantics
Scarlet Ribbons- Browns
It Doesn’t Matter Anymore- Buddy Holly
Little Boy Blue- Huelyn Duvall
Catepillar Crawl- Strangers
Torquay- Fireballs
Mack the Knife- Bobby Darin
Red River Rock- Johnny and the Hurricanes
Tragedy- Thomas Wayne
Enchanted- Platters
The Hanging Tree- Marty Robbins
My Heart is An Open Book- Carl Dobkins Jr.
Teardrop- Santo and Johnny
What's the Word- Thunder Rocks
Goodbye To Love- Chantels
Along Came Jones- Coasters
Sorry (I Ran All the Way Home)- Impalas
Run Rudolph Run- Chuck Berry
Pretty Girls Everywhere- Eugene Church
A Teenage in Love- Dion and the Belmonts
I Love My Baby- Phaetons
Tijuana Jail- Kingston Trio
A Worried Man- Kingston Trio
Dream Lover- Bobby Darin
Wild Wild Party-Darryl Vincent
Poor Jenny- Everly Brothers



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 28, 2019)

*1960.*







So here we are in the 1960s as the last great attempt to destroy rock n roll forever was in full swing. Yes, the powers that be were going to destroy the devil's music by way of something called the Payola hearings. This practice of paying to have your song heard on the radio was very much legal, if a bit unethical and it would destroy many a disc jockey's career, notably one Alan Freed who would die five years later a broken man.

But if the powers that be thought that those juvenile delinquents would see the error of the ways and listen to the likes of Mitch Miller, boy were they mistaken. For though Rock n Roll was in retreat, it was hardly out of style and new sub-genres that went beyond the R&B and rockabilly most people were familiar with were forming. Motown became a major player this year and, if the powers that be thought rock n roll was a danger to the youth of America- well, meet Miss Joan Baez. Folk music would have a subversive tone all its own in the early sixties and people would become appalled that young men actually didn't want to die.

Anyway, my leftist rant notwithstanding, 1960 is again mostly full of rock n roll gems on my list. The one notable difference was the influence of a couple of British acts who were very much unknown in the US. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates would hit big in England with Shakin All Over and the Shadows emerged as Britain's number one instrumental band with Apache and it makes my number two for this year.

But i's mostly Motown, R&B, a little traditional folk, and Roy Orbison, so let's see what we come up with, shall we? 




Money- Barrett Strong
Apache- Shadows
Shakin All Over- Johnny Kidd and the Pirates
Walk Don’t Run- Ventures
Stay- Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs
Cathy’s Clown- Everly Brothers
Blue Angel- Roy Orbison
Madison Time- Ray Bryant Combo
Are You Lonesome Tonight- Elvis Presley
Angel Baby- Rosie and the Originals
Shop Around- Miracles
Only the Lonely- Roy Orbison
I’ll Go Crazy- James Brown
So Sad- Everly Brothers
Think- James Brown
All My Trials- Joan Baez
Because They’re Young- Duane Eddy
Roadrunner- Bo Diddley
Don’t Mess With My Man- Irma Thomas
Ichi Bon 1- Nick and the Jaguars
Bumble Bee- Laverne Baker
Mule Skinner Blues- Fendermen
Black Cadillac- Joyce Green
Rollin and Tumblin- Elmore James
Outside My Window- Fleetwoods
A Fool in Love- Ike and Tina Turner
Wonderous Place- Billy Fury
New Orleans- Gary US Bonds
Please Don’t Touch- Johnny Kidd and the Pirates
Do the Mashed Potatoes- Nat Kendrick and the Swans
I’ll Take Care of You- Bobby Blue Bland
Wonderful World- Sam Cooke
Spoonful- Howlin Wolf
Mojo Workout- Larry Bright
The Madison- Al Brown’s Tunetoppers
Baby What You Want Me To Do- Jimmy Reed
Chain Gang- Sam Cooke
The Bells- James Brown
Lonely Blue Boy- Conway Twitty
Tell Laura- Ray Peterson
Baby Feelin- Johnny Kidd and the Pirates
All I Could Do Was Cry- Etta James
PS I Love You- Starlets
Greenfields- Brothers Four
He Will Break Your Heart- Jerry Butler
Stuck On You- Elvis Presley
Sink the Bismarck- Johnny Horton
Perifida- Ventures
Tobacco Road- John D Loudermilk
Cradle of Love- Johnny Preston
Hot Rod Lincoln- Johnny Bond
This Magic Moment- Drifters
I Idolize You- Ike and Tina Turner
Georgia On My Mind- Ray Charles
True Love Ways- Buddy Holly
Walkin To New Orleans- Fats Domino
Teen Angel- Mark Dinning
Save the Last Dance For Me- Drifters
Let It Rock- Chuck Berry
Messin With the Kid- Junior Wells
When Will I Be Loved- Everly Brothers
Love You So- Ron Holden
Everglades- Kingston Trio
North To Alaska- Johnny Horton
Blues Stay Away From Me- Johnny Burnette
Image of a Girl- Safaris
It’s Now Or Never- Elvis Presley
Uptown- Roy Orbison
Respectable- Isley Brothers
Let It Be Me- Everly Brothers
Mary Ann- Link Wray
Tonight’s the Night- Shirelles
Tiger in Your Tank- Muddy Waters
The Green Leaves of Summer- Brothers Four
The Sky Is Crying- Elmore James
Chills and Fever- Ronnie Love
Cause I Love You- Carla and Rufus
Besame Mucho- Coasters
Calendar Girl- Neil Sedeka
Werewolf- Frantics
Have Love Will Travel- Richard Berry
A Thousand Stars- Kathy Young and the Innocents
Lonely Weekends- Charlie Rich
Corrina Corrina- Ray Peterson
I Want To Be Wanted- Brenda Lee
Will You Love Me Tomorrow- Shirelles
Fannie Mae- Buster Brown
The Twist- Chubby Checker
Mission Bell- Donnie Brooks
Finger Poppin Time- Hank Ballard
I’m Hurtin- Roy Orbison
Lucille- Everly Brothers
You’re Sixteen- Johnny Burnette
Green Jeans- Flee Rekkers
Let’s Think About Livin- Bob Luman
Stairway To Heaven- Neil Sedeka
A Million To One- Jimmy Charles
Last Date- Floyd Cramer
I’m Sorry- Brenda Lee
Mr. Custer- Larry Verne


The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 30, 2019)

*1961.*







By now rock had pretty much gotten into a more poppy trend. The teen idols were still popular and the dance craze was in full swing. There was still some good R&B and folk out there but, for the most part, things were becoming just a little more sanitized. In a sense, rock had become respectable.

So what's on my list? Well, one of the artists who somehow became respectable was Elvis and he was already beginning his long decline into becoming something of an overaged joke until his 1968 comeback. Why do I mention this? Well 1961 is the last year where I will rate an Elvis song rather highly (Little Sister is awesome). Mostly though, besides Elvis, my favorite artists of 1961 would include Roy Orbison and Gene Pitney. A little bit of Shirelles didn't hurt either and you really need to listen to their more obscure songs to get an appreciation  of these women. 


Anyway, here goes the list according to Musty. :icon_cheesygrin:




Runaway- Del Shannon
It’s Gonna Work Out Fine- Ike and Tina Turner
Little Sister- Elvis Presley
Last Night- Markeys
The Mountain’s High- Dick and Dee Dee
Running Scared- Roy Orbison
Apache- Jorge Ingmann
Hit the Road Jack- Ray Charles
Spoonful- Howlin Wolf
My Favorite Things- John Coltrane
Gypsy Woman- Impressions
I Pity the Fool- Bobby Blue Bland
Lost Someone- James Brown
Please Mr. Postman- Marvelettes
Town Without Pity- Gene Pitney
(Marie’s the Name) His Latest Flame- Elvis Presley
I Ain't Superstitious- Howlin Wolf
Crying- Roy Orbison
Please Stay- Drifters
Lullabye of the Leaves- Ventures
Some Kind of Wonderful- Drifters
FBI- Shadows
Misery- Barrett Strong
Sea of Heartbreak- Don Gibson
Surrender- Elvis Presley
Hats Off To Larry- Del Shannon
Til- Angels
Unchain My Heart- Ray Charles
500 Miles- Journeymen
Watusi- Vibrations
It’s Your Voodoo Working- Charles Sheffield
Let There Be Drums- Sandy Nelson
Stand By Me- Ben E King
Boys- Shirelles
Pony Time- Chubby Checker
Sweets For My Sweet- Drifters
I Love How You Love Me- Paris Sisters
That’s It I Quit I’m Movin On- Sam Cooke
Bright Lights Big City- Jimmy Reed
Spanish Harlem- Ben E King
I Count the Tears- Drifters
A Certain Girl- Ernie K Doe
Everybody’s Doin the Pony- Fay Simmons
Walk Right Back- Everly Brothers
Man of Mystery- Shadows
Johnny Remember Me- John Leyton
One Mint Julep- Ray Charles
Satan’s Theme- Rondels
I’ve Told Every Little Star- Linda Scott
Can’t Help Falling in Love- Elvis Presley
A Thing of the Past- Shirelles
Stick With Me Baby- Everly Brothers
I Wanna Love My Life Away- Gene Pitney
Poor Fool- Ike and Tina Turner
I Feel So Bad- Elvis Presley
I’m Goin Home- Prince Conley
Crazy- Patsy Cline
Bristol Stomp- Dovells
Cupid- Sam Cooke
Take Five- Dave Brubeck
There’s No Other Like My Baby- Crystals
Candy Man- Roy Orbison
Michael- Highwaymen
Bewildered- James Brown
Quarter To Three- Gary US Bonds
Church Key- Revels
Angel On My Shoulder- Shelby Flint
Every Breath I Take- Gene Pitney
The Continental Walk- Hank Ballard
Son in Law- Louise Brown
I Fall To Pieces- Patsy Cline
The Trees They Grow High- Joan Baez
The Fly- Chubby Checker
I Like It Like That- Chris Kenner
Hurt- Timi Yuro
Gunslinger- Bo Diddley
Bumble Boogie- B Bumble and the Stingers
Don’t Blame Me- Everly Brothers
Travelin Man- Rick Nelson
Raindrops- Dee Clark
Moon River- Jerry Butler
He’s the Great Imposter- Fleetwoods
Let’s Go Trippin- Dick Dale and the Deltones
Big Boss Man- Jimmy Reed
Oh Carolina- Folkes Brothers
California Sun- Joe Jones
The Wanderer- Dion
Tragedy- Fleetwoods
Blue Moon- Marcels
Mama Said- Shirelles
Take Good Care of My Baby- Bobby Vee
You Can’t Sit Down- Phil Upchurch Combo
Mexico- Bob Moore
Come On- Chuck Berry
Pills- Bo Diddley
Every Beat of My Heart- Gladys Knight and the Pips
Tossin and Turnin- Bobby Lewis
Happy Birthday Sweet Sixteen
This Time- Troy Shondell
 Please Love Me Forever- Cathy Jean and the Roommates



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 1, 2019)

*1962.*








And what an interesting year this was. This is the year where middle aged people made the Twist the biggest dance craze in the nation even though it was already two years old. Of course if you we're tired of doing the Twist there was always the Continental, the Mashed Potato, The Watusi, and even the Locomotion. Did I miss one or two? Probably.

This was also a big year for folk as the Kingston Trio made a comeback of sorts and Peter Paul and Mary and Bob Dylan released their first albums this year. I am especially partial to PPM's 500 Miles and Joan Baez' version of What Have They Done To the Rain. It was also the year the Beach Boys arrived on the scene ushering in the surf rock craze. And there was some obscure group in England that scored a minor hit called Love Me Do but they weren't going anywhere because guitars were on the way out or something, well, at least that's what I heard anyway. And, of course, Motown and soul in general had a great year as did rock n roll instrumentals in general.


So what's on my charts? Well, Ray Charles was probably the most popular artist this year with hits like I Can't Stop Loving You, but to me, he had lost some of his punch a bit.  For me, well, I don't know if I have a specific favorite artist this year though Orbison and Pitney again rate high, but so do the Shirelles and Peter Paul and Mary among others. There is quite a bit of everything on my list this year from dance hits to the Orbison/Pitney ballads, and especially soul and folk. 


So with that...




Green Onions- Booker T and the MGs
500 Miles- Peter Paul and Mary
Do You Love Me- Contours
Baby It’s You- Shirelles
Boom Boom- John Lee Hooker
Only Love Can Break a Heart- Gene Pitney
The Locomotion- Little Eva
What Have They Done To the Rain- Joan Baez
Bring It On Home To Me- Sam Cooke
Miserlou- Dick Dale and the Deltones
Telstar- Tornadoes
Night Train- James Brown
Busted- Johnny Cash
Workin For the Man- Roy Orbison
Mashed Potato Time- Dee Dee Sharp
Wonderful Land- Shadows
I’m Blue- Ikettes
He’s a Rebel- Crystals
You’ll Lose a Good Thing- Barbara Lynn
Putty in Your Hands- Shirelles
Surfin Safari- Beach Boys
Where Have All the Flowers Gone- Kingston Trio
Doin the New Continental- Dovells
Twist and Shout- Isley Brothers
I Need Your Lovin- Dick and Dee Dee Gardner
Keep Your Hands Off My Baby- Little Eva
Sealed With a Kiss- Brian Hyland
If I Had a Hammer- Peter Paul and Mary
Dream Baby- Roy Orbison
Stubborn Kind of Fellow- Marvin Gaye
Johnny Angel- Shelley Fabares
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence- Gene Pitney
Wah Watusi- Orlons
Monster Mash- Bobby Boris Pickett
Breaking Up is Hard To Do- Neil Sedeka
Shout and Shimmy- James Brown
The Revolution- Rachel and the Revolvers
Love Letters- Ketty Lester
You Really Got a Hold On Me- Miracles
Love Me Do- Beatles
What's So Good About Goodbye- Miracles
Stranger Blues- Elmore James
Morning Dew- Bonnie Dobson
Tra La La La La- Ike and Tina Turner
The One Who Really Loves You- Mary Wells
Fortune Teller- Benny Spellman
Tribute To Buddy Holly- Mike Berry
Anna- Arthur Alexander
Papa Oom Mow Mow- Rivingtons
Hey Baby- Bruce Channell
I Know Where I’m Going- Barbara Dane
Up On the Roof- Drifters
You Beat Me To the Punch- Mary Wells
He Hit Me (And It Felt Like a Kiss)- Crystals
Crying in the Rain- Everly Brothers
Where Have You Been All My Life- Arthur Alexander
Beechwood 4-5789- Marvelettes
Uptown- Crystals
He Knows I Love Him Too Much- Paris Sisters
I Sold My Heart To the Junkman- Bluebelles
You Can’t Judge a Book By Its Cover- Bo Diddley
Little Town Flirt- Del Shannon
Having a Party- Sam Cooke
Surfin- Beach Boys
Watermelon Man- Herbie Hancock
Dance With the Guitar Man- Duane Eddy
I’m a Little Mixed Up- Betty James
Lemon Tree- Peter Paul and Mary
Playboy- Marvelettes
You Better Move On- Arthur Alexander
Shelia- Tommy Roe
Bobby’s Girl- Marcie Blaine
Tell Him- Exciters
Devil in His Heart- Donays
Pop Pop Pop Pie- Sherrys
I’ll Try Something New- Miracles
She’s Got You- Patsy Cline
Cry To Me- Solomon Burke
Patches- Dickie Lee
Zip a Dee Doo Dah- Bobb B Soxx and the Blue Jeans
Don’t Make Me Over- Dionne Warwick
Gravy- Dee Dee Sharpe
Hide and Go Seek- Bunker Hill
Let’s Dance- Chris Montez
Let’s Go (Pony)- Routers
Wild Weekend- Rockin Rebels
Make It Easy On Yourself- Jerry Butler
When My Little Girl Is Smiling- Drifters
Torture- Kris Jensen
Lovers By Night Strangers By Day- Fleetwoods
Duke of Earl- Gene Chandler
I Can’t Stop Loving You- Ray Charles
Return To Sender- Elvis Presley
Sherry- Four Seasons
Next Door To An Angel- Neil Sedeka
Two Lovers- Mary Wells
Un Canadian Errant- Ian and Sylvia
Don’t Hang Up- Orlons
Turn On Your Love Light- Bobby Blue Bland
I’m Here To Get My Baby Out of Jail- Everly Brothers



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 2, 2019)

*1963.*







This was the year when Motown really began to take off and it was also the year of the instrumental surf record. Songs like Wipeout and Pipeline were topping the charts that year. The Beach Boys and the Four Seasons were the hottest bands that year and Lesley Gore was emerging as a female teen idol of sorts. The real rumbling was happening across the pond, though, as that obscure group from Liverpool wasn't so obscure after all.


And thus begins the dominance of my all time favorite band and the frustration of separating songs by years of release and not by years they hit big on the US charts. I Wanna Hold Your Hand , for example, is on my 1963 chart and not my 1964 for example. Call me arbitrary (I will bend the rules here and there according to US single releases for example), but hey, it's my charts and I can do what I want to. See me quote Lesley Gore? :lol:

Anyway, here is what I think is a most interesting chart.




In My Room- Beach Boys
All My Loving- Beatles
Wipeout- Surfaris
Pipeline- Chantays
Louie Louie- Kingsmen
Fingertips- Stevie Wonder
In Dreams- Roy Orbison
Atlantis- Shadows
I Want To Hold Your Hand- Beatles
A Hard Rain’s Gonna Fall- Bob Dylan
The End of the World- Skeeter Davis
Mecca- Gene Pitney
Surfer Girl- Beach Boys
I Wanna Be Your Man- Rolling Stones
Help Me- Sonny Boy Williamson
Out of Limits- Markettes
Catch a Wave- Beach Boys
Jack the Ripper- Link Wray
Twist and Shout- Beatles
It’s All Right- Impressions
The Lonely Surfer- Jack Nitzchke
King of the Surf Guitar- Dick Dale and the Deltones
Be My Baby- Ronettes
Puff the Magic Dragon- Peter Paul and Mary
Twenty Four Hours From Tulsa- Gene Pitney
Time Is On My Side- Irma Thomas
Surfin USA- Beach Boys
You’re No Good- Dee Dee Warwick
You Need Love- Muddy Waters
He’s Got the Power- Exciters
It’s My Party- Lesley Gore
Don’t Bother Me- Beatles
Watermelon Man- Mongo Santamaria
Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)- Darlene Love
Four Strong Winds- Ian and Sylvia
From Me To You- Beatles
Surfin Bird- Trashmen
Tiny Sparrow- Peter Paul and Mary
Rhythm of the Rain- Cascades
Can I Get a Witness- Marvin Gaye
Ring of Fire- Johnny Cash
Walk Right In- Rooftop Singers
Mean Woman Blues- Roy Orbison
Heat Wave- Martha and the Vandellas
Do You Want To Know a Secret- Beatles
Six Days On the Road- Dave Dudley
Walkin the Dog- Rufus Thomas
Hello Stranger- Barbara Lewis
Hey Girl- Freddie Scott
Denise- Randy and the Rainbows
Sally Go Round the Roses- Jaynettes
Roll Over Beethoven- Beatles
Just One Look- Doris Troy
Half Heaven Half Heartache- Gene Pitney
Surf City- Jan and Dean
San Francisco Bay Blues- John Lee Hooker
Busted- Ray Charles
On Broadway- Drifters
My Boyfriend’s Back- Angels
Mama Didn’t Lie- Jan Bradley
She’s a Fool- Lesley Gore
Shut Down- Beach Boys
Misery- Dynamics
Walk Like a Man- Four Seasons
She Loves You- Beatles
Cry Baby- Garnet Mimms and the Enchanters
Do Wah Diddy- Exciters
Blue Bayou- Roy Orbison
Easier Said Than Done- Essex
Since I Fell For You- Lenny Welch
How Do You Do It- Gerry and the Pacemakers
Come and Get These Memories- Martha and the Vandellas
Just Let Me Cry- Lesley Gore
Pride and Joy- Marvin Gaye
Jellybread- Booker T and the MGs
Sugar and Spice- Searchers
Prisoner of Love- James Brown
Little Deuce Coupe- Beach Boys
Hot Pastrami- Dartells
This Empty Place- Dionne Warwick
Pain in My Heart- Otis Redding
Needles and Pins- Jackie Deshannon
Saturday Night at the Duck Pond-  Cougars
Judy’s Turn To Cry- Lesley Gore
Stewball- Peter Paul and Mary
Little Red Rooster- Sam Cooke
Daddy Rollin Stone- Derek Martin
Mockingbird- Inez Foxx
I Can’t Stay Mad at You- Skeeter Davis
I Will Follow Him- Little Peggy March
I Know You Rider- Judy Henske
Bombora- Atlantics
The Monkey Time- Major Lance
Then He Kissed Me- Crystals
Popsicles and Icicles- Murmaids
A Walkin Miracle- Essex
Deep Purple- Nino Tempo and April Stevens
Hitch Hike- Marvin Gaye
These Arms of Mine- Otis Redding
Wonderful Summer- Robin Ward



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 3, 2019)

*1964.*







Or otherwise known as the British Invasion. Rumor (or is it rumour?) has it that the Brits were still miffed they lost the colonies in the Revolutionary War and plotted revenge by encouraging pestilence over the United States. They found a rare breed of insect known as the Beatle and... okay, I know, bad joke.

Seriously, though, it seemed like it was all Beatles in 1964. They instantly changed how men would wear their hair for starters and the music, culled from influences from music hall to Motown, ended up with a hard driving, yet poppy, beat. Add that to a much needed boost in the wake of the JFK assassination and you ended up with the biggest phenomenon that was even bigger than Elvis.

And other British bands followed from the singles oriented Dave Clark Five and Herman's Hermits to the gritty Rolling Stones and Pretty Things to the first of many great Mod bands, the Kinks. And don't forget the Animals, Manfred Mann, The Searchers, etc...

Of course, America remained prominent as well as the Supremes would emerge as Motown's most successful act and the Beach Boys had, arguably, their most successful year to date. Bob Dylan was already something of a legend and folk continued to be a major genre in 1964.

So, it's safe to say, my personal chart is decidedly British and with the Beatles in particular. They just miss at number one for the second straight year though as the Zombies' classic just edges out A Hard Day's Night. You'll also notice American artists like The Beach Boys and Phil Ochs (a folk artist that I like about as much as Dylan) as well as Lesley Gore who seemed to be given the best songs to record at this time. You might also notice I'm partial to the original versions of songs made more famous by the British artists. Earl-Jean's I'm Into Something Good is a great example and, from the year before, Do Wah Diddy from the Exciters, though Manfred Mann does make this year's charts.


Anyway, let me stop rambling and show off my list. 




She’s Not There- Zombies
A Hard Day’s Night- Beatles
House of the Rising Sun- Animals
Don’t Worry Baby- Beach Boys
And I Love Her- Beatles
Maybe I Know- Lesley Gore
Castles In the Sand- Stevie Wonder
Time Is On My Side- Rolling Stones
You Really Got Me- Kinks
The Times They Are a Changin- Bob Dylan
One More Parade- Phil Ochs
Walking in the Rain- Ronettes
Don’t Throw Your Love Away- Searchers
Don’t Let the Sun Catch You Crying- Gerry and the Pacemakers
You’re No Good- Swinging Blue Jeans
You’re My World- Cilla Black
Go Now- Bessie Banks
I Just Don’t Know What To Do With Myself- Dusty Springfield
Keep Searchin- Del Shannon
You Don’t Own Me- Lesley Gore
Remember (Walking in the Sand)- Shangri-las
Rosalyn- Pretty Things
Warmth of the Sun- Beach Boys
It’s Over- Roy Orbison
Do Wah Diddy Diddy- Manfred Mann
All Cried Out- Dusty Springfield
Empty Heart- Rolling Stones
Walk On By- Dionne Warwick
I’m Into Something Good- Earl Jean
If I Fell- Beatles
Tobacco Road- Nashville Teens
Mo Onions- Booker T and the MGs
I Wish You Would- Yardbirds
Bad To Me- Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas
Baby I Love You- Ronettes
Security- Otis Redding
I Don’t Wanna Be a Loser- Lesley Gore
It’s Alright- Adam Faith and the Roulettes
Pretty Woman- Roy Orbison
I Should Have Known Better- Beatles
California Sun- Rivieras
Once Upon a Time- Marvin Gaye and Mary Wells
The Ferris Wheel- Everly Brothers
Keep On Pushing- Impressions
Money- Rolling Stones
I Feel Fine- Beatles
Someday We’re Gonna Love Again- Searchers
She Knows Me Too Well- Beach Boys
Too Many Marytrs- Phil Ochs
Don’t Bring Me Down- Pretty Things
Viva Las Vegas- Elvis Presley
Always Something There To Remind Me- Sandie Shaw
Because- Dave Clark Five
My Boy Lollipop- Millie Small
Farmer John- Premiers
She’s a Woman- Beatles
When You Walk in the Room- Jackie DeShannon
That’s The Way Boys Are- Lesley Gore
Away From You- Gerry and the Pacemakers
Stay Awhile- Dusty Springfield
Hippy Hippy Shake- Swinging Blue Jeans
Penetration- Pyramids
Tell Me- Rolling Stones
Come See About Me- Supremes
It’s All Over Now- Rolling Stones
Sha La La- Shirelles
Leader of the Pack- Shangri-las
Anyway You Want It- Dave Clark Five
I’m a Loser- Beatles
Soul Dressing- Booker T and the MGs
We’re Through- Hollies
Dead Man’s Curve- Jan and Dean
I Just Want To Make Love To You- Rolling Stones
I’m Crying- Animals
Needles and Pins- Searchers
Things We Said Today- Beatles
It’s For You- Cilla Black
Wishin and Hopin- Dusty Spingfield
I Get Around- Beach Boys
I Just Can’t Go To Sleep- Kinks
Hey Little Bird- Barbarians
Needle in a Haystack- Velvelettes
Dancing in the Street- Martha and the Vandellas
Run Run Run- Gestures
It Hurts To Be In Love- Gene Pitney
Can’t Buy Me Love- Beatles
Sidewalk Surfin- Jan and Dean
The Jerk- Larks
As Tears Go By- Marianne Faithful
Can’t You See That She’s Mine- Dave Clark Five
Good Times- Sam Cooke
I’ll Be in Trouble- Temptations
Have I the Right- Honeycombs
Good Times Bad Times- Rolling Stones
Egyptian Shumba- Tammys
Where Did Our Love Go- Supremes
Fun Fun Fun- Beach Boys
Stay- Hollies
Under the Boardwalk- Drifters
Gone Gone Gone- Everly Brothers


The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 4, 2019)

*1965.*








To say that the musical landscape was changing at a rapid rate in 1965 would be something of an understatement. The British Invasion was still in full swing and Motown was reaching yet newer heights, but folk was giving way to folk-rock, made notably famous by the Byrds and given an exclamation point on the Beatles' Rubber Soul, released in December that year. The two biggest artists this year would be the Rolling Stones, whose anthem, Satisfaction, became the number one song in America and Bob Dylan, who released two brilliant albums in Bringing It All Back Home and Highway 61 Revisited.He also signaled the end of the folk boom as he went electric at the Newport Jazz Festival to a chorus of boos from folk purists. Rumor even has it that Pete Seeger attempted to unplug him.


So this is into my favorite period in music history and it's a mishmash of British invasion,folk, folk rock, soul, and even a little bit of garage rock. I especially like Dylan and the Stones this year though the Beatles are never far behind (They get runner up status for the third straight year with Girl off Rubber Soul).

Anyhow, here's my list. 



Subterranean Homesick Blues- Bob Dylan
Girl- Beatles
Gloria- Them
The Last Time- Rolling Stones
Ticket To Ride- Beatles
Maggie’s Farm- Bob Dylan
Liar Liar- Castaways
Sounds of Silence- Simon and Garfunkel
Day Tripper- Beatles
I Ain't Marchin Anymore- Phil Ochs
Here Without You- Byrds
Off the Hook- Rolling Stones
There But For Fortune- Joan Baez
Stop in the Name of Love- Supremes
A Change Is Gonna Come- Sam Cooke
Go Now- Moody Blues
Just a Little- Beau Brummels
Like a Rolling Stone- Bob Dylan
This Diamond Ring- Gary and the Playboys
Land of 1000 Dances- Cannibal and the Headhunters
Ballad of a Thin Man- Bob Dylan
Tired of Waiting For You- Kinks
Just Out of Reach- Zombies
Eve of Destruction- Barry McGuire
You’re So Good To Me- Beach Boys
Eight Days a Week- Beatles
Tombstone Blues- Bob Dylan
Play With Fire- Rolling Stones
Here’s To the State of Mississippi- Phil Ochs
Baby Please Don’t Go-Them
Summer Nights- Marianne Faithful
I’m a Man- Yardbirds
Anyway Anyhow Anywhere- Who
I’m Alive- Hollies
Laugh Laugh- Beau Brummels
We Can Work It Out- Beatles
Positively 4[SUP]th[/SUP] Street- Bob Dylan
This Little Bird- Marianne Faithful
Mr. Tambourine Man- Byrds
People Get Ready- Impressions
A Well Respected Men- Kinks
I’m Your Kingpin- Manfred Mann
Respect- Otis Redding
Goodbye My Lover Goodbye- Searchers
Mystic Eyes- Them
She’s Coming Home- Zombies
Honey and Wine- Hollies
It’s My Life- Animals
Heart of Stone- Rolling Stones
All Day and All of the Night- Kinks
The Witch- Sonics
I Can Never Go Home Anymore- Shangri-Las
California Girls- Beach Boys
Satisfaction- Rolling Stones
I Go To Pieces- Peter and Gordon
Reno Nevada- Richard and Mimi Farina
Are You a Boy Or Are You a Girl- Barbarians
He Was a Friend of Mine- Byrds
Look Thru Any Window- Hollies
Set Me Free- Kinks
Heart Full of Soul- Yardbirds
I Must Move- Zombies
Catch the Wind- Donovan
I’ll Feel a Whole Lot Better- Byrds
I Hear a Symphony- Supremes
For Your Love- Yardbirds
Don’t Talk To Strangers- Beau Brummels
Think For Yourself- Beatles
Bells of Rhymney- Byrds
It’s Gonna Be Alright- Gerry and the Pacemakers
Papa’s Got a Brand New Bag- James Brown
See My Friends- Kinks
I Can’t Explain- Who
Out in the Street- Shangri-Las
Norwegian Wood- Beatles
Get Off My Cloud- Rolling Stones
Turn Turn Turn- Byrds
Look of Love- Lesley Gore
Ask the Lonely- Four Tops
Help!- Beatles
Younger Girl- Lovin Spoonful
Bring It On Home To Me- Animals
Stranger in Town- Del Shannon
Something Better Beginning- Kinks
I’ve Been Loving You Too Long- Otis Redding
Give Him a Great Big Kiss- Shangri-Las
The Little Girl I Once Knew- Beach Boys
First I Look at the Purse- Contours
Bumble Bee- Searchers
On the Road Again- Bob Dylan
All I Want To Do- Byrds
Ferry Cross the Mersey- Gerry and the Pacemakers
She’s Coming Home- Zombies
What's New Pussycat- Tom Jones
Colours- Donovan
Losing You- Dusty Springfield
Back In My Arms Again- Supremes
Baby Don’t Go- Sonny and Cher
You Didn’t Have To Be So Nice- Lovin Spoonful
Shotgun- Jr. Walker and the All Stars


The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 5, 2019)

*1966.*








This is, arguably, the greatest year in the history of rock n roll. In fact, by now, it was just being called rock. New instruments were being introduced to popular music like the sitar and the dulcimer and the first psychedelic records would be released this year. The Beatles lost some of their innocence after John Lennon said that the Beatles were more popular than Jesus Christ and southerners kept themselves warm by burning Beatles records- in August. They also released the landmark album, Revolver. They weren't the only ones either. The Beach Boys released their magnum opus, Pet Sounds, and Bob Dylan released his double album set, Blonde on Blonde. New bands that were making an impact included The Lovin Spoonful, The Mamas and the Papas, Simon and Garfunkel, and the Who, who would complete rock's holy trinity along with the Beatles and Rolling Stones.


Needless to say, all of these bands are represented on this years Top 100. It's a combination of singles as well as some album cuts. In fact, album cuts will be more common on my lists from now on.  It's still somewhat eclectic, but you may notice a trend towards folk rock and the mod rock of bands like The Who and The Kinks. Anyway, this is an exciting year for me so here we go. 




Sunshine Superman- Donovan
Sunny Afternoon- Kinks
Mother’s Little Helper- Rolling Stones
Nowhere Man- Beatles
California Dreaming- Mamas and Papas
Summer in the City- Lovin Spoonful
Here There and Everywhere- Beatles
Seven and Seven Is- Love
My Generation- Who
You’re Gonna Miss Me- Thirteenth Floor Elevators
Good Vibrations- Beach Boys
Under My Thumb- Rolling Stones
I’ll Be There- Four Tops
The Dangling Conversation- Simon and Garfunkel
Bus Stop- Hollies
I Had Too Much To Dream- Electric Prunes
What's Happening- Byrds
Scarsborough Fair- Simon and Garfunkel
Look Through My Window- Mamas and Papas
19[SUP]th[/SUP] Nervous Breakdown- Rolling Stones
Eight Miles High- Byrds
The Kids Are Alright- Who
Homeward Bound- Simon and Garfunkel
How Can We Hang On To a Dream- Tim Hardin
Sunny- Bobby Hebb
Paperback Writer- Beatles
Paint It Black- Rolling Stones
Train Song- Vashti Bunyan
Dedicated Follower of Fashion- Kinks
Psychotic Reaction- Count Five
 96 Tears- ? and the Mysterians
(I Know) I’m Losing You- Temptations
Rainy Day Women 12 and 35- Bob Dylan
Love Is Like an Itching In My Heart- Supremes
Can’t Stand the Pain- Pretty Things
Bring It On Home- Sonny Boy Williamson
For No One- Beatles
Little Girl- Syndicate of Sound
Who Are the Brain Police- Mothers of Invention
Cleo’s Mood- Jr. Walker and the All Stars
April Come She Will- Simon and Garfunkel
Follow Me- Lyme and Cybelle
A Place in the Sun- Stevie Wonder
When I’m Gone- Phil Ochs
Lost Girl- Troggs
I Just Wasn’t Made For These Times- Beach Boys
One More Heartache- Marvin Gaye
It’s a Man’s Man’s World- James Brown
Midnight To Six Man- Pretty Things
Try a Little Tenderness- Otis Redding
Trip Stumble and Fall- Mamas and Papas
Baby Let’s Wait- Young Rascals
I’m Only Sleeping- Beatles
I Want You- Bob Dylan
I Know There’s An Answer- Beach Boys
Tomorrow Never Knows- Beatles
You Don’t Have To Say You Love Me- Dusty Springfield
I Spy For the FBI- Jamo Thomas
Secret Agent Man- Johnny Rivers
Lady Jane- Rolling Stones
Substitute- Who
The Pied Piper- Crispan St Peters
Bang Bang- Nancy Sinatra
With a Girl Like You- Troggs
Grim Reaper of Love- Turtles
Mr. Spaceman- Byrds
My World Is Empty Without You- Supremes
Season of the Witch- Donovan
Just Like a Woman- Bob Dylan
Stop Stop Stop- Hollies
Pushin Too Hard- Seeds
My Mind’s Eye- Small Faces
Rosy Won’t You Please Come Home- Kinks
Fifi the Flea- Sidekicks
Can’t Help Thinking Bout Me- David Bowie and the Lower Third
Goin Back- Dusty Springfield
Hungry Freaks Daddy- Mothers of Invention
But It’s Alright- JJ Jackson
Walk Away Renee- Left Banke
Rain on the Roof- Lovin Spoonful
You Keep Me Hangin On- Supremes
I Can Hear Music- Ronettes
Hello Hello- Sopwith Camel
Come See Me- Pretty Things
Why Do I Cry- Remains
We Ain’t Got Nothin Yet- Blues Magoos
Glendora- Downliners Sect
Til the End of the Day- Kinks
Coconut Grove- Lovin Spoonful
Got a Feelin- Mamas and Papas
Invitation To Cry- Magicians
Don’t Mess With Bill- Marvelettes
Steppin Stone- Monkees
Is This the Dream- Zombies
Straight Shooter- Mamas and Papas
Ain't Too Proud To Be- Temptations
God Only Knows- Beach Boys
Rain- Beatles
Wild Thing- Troggs
Kicks- Paul Revere and the Raiders


The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 6, 2019)

*1967.*










Rock, in many ways, reached its pinnacle this year as psychedelic music was in full swing. The Beatles dominated the album charts with their landmark Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band album while the pop charts were dominated by the likes of The Monkees and Aretha Franklin. The San Francisco sound was the hottest thing this year as bands like the Jefferson Airplane and Grateful Dead began making their mark.  Another new band on the scene were the ever so controversial Doors, led by Jim Morrison, who began his quest to make friends and influence people by dissing Ed Sullivan on his own show. Somehow Sullivan would be nervous about asking a band to change their lyrics again after that episode.

Of course, my own charts are considerably psychedelic with a little bit of garage rock sprinkled here and there. Other notable artists on my list include the Turtles and Buffalo Springfield. Even in 1967 you can hear the brilliance that will be Neil Young.

So here’s my list. Read em and weep 



Strawberry Fields Forever- Beatles
A Day in the Life- Beatles
Expecting To Fly- Buffalo Springfield
White Rabbit- Jefferson Airplane
Boris the Spider- Who
Ruby Tuesday- Rolling Stones
The End- Doors
Somebody To Love- Jefferson Airplane
Society’s Child- Janis Ian
Can’t Seem To Make You Mine- Seeds
The Rain the Park and Other Things- Cowsills
Chain of Fools- Aretha Franklin
Pleasant Valley Sunday- Monkees
The Crucifixion- Phil Ochs
Pretty Ballerina- Left Banke
How Can I Be Sure- Young Rascals
Happy Together- Turtles
I Am the Walrus- Beatles
Waterloo Sunset- Kinks
When I Was Young- Animals
Nights in White Satin- Moody Blues
Broken Arrow- Buffalo Springfield
Gimme Little Sign- Brenton Wood
Holiday- Bee Gees
Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds- Beatles
See Emily Play- Pink Floyd
Dark On You Now- Ashes
Goin Back- Byrds
The Wind Cries Mary- Jimi Hendrix
Twelve Thirty- Mamas and Papas
Alabama Song- Doors
I’m Waiting For the Man- Velvet Underground
Get Me To the World On Time- Electric Prunes
Soulfinger- Bar Kays
Mr. Soul- Buffalo Springfield
Respect- Aretha Franklin
Mr. Pleasant- Kinks
We Love You- Rolling Stones
People Are Strange- Doors
Femme Fatale- Velvet Underground
Smiling Phases- Traffic
The Flower Children- Marcia Strassman
Girl You’ll Be a Woman Soon- Neil Diamond
Astronomy Domine- Pink Floyd
She Lives- Thirteenth Floor Elevators
Renaissance Fair- Byrds
Reflections- Supremes
Seven Rooms of Gloom- Four Tops
She’s Leaving Home- Beatles
Heroes and Villains- Beach Boys
Baby That’s Me- Cake
The Dolphins- Fred Neil
Carrie Anne- Hollies
California Nights- Lesley Gore
Hey Joe- Jimi Hendrix
Tuesday Afternoon- Moody Blues
Drop Out- Pearls Before Swine
Dear Mr. Fantasy- Traffic
Chelsea Girls- Nico
Being For the Benefit of Mr. Kite- Beatles
Feel Like I’m Fixin To Die- Country Joe and the Fish
Love Me Two Times- Doors
Outside of a Small Circle of Friends- Phil Ochs
Venus in Furs- Velvet Underground
I Can See For Miles- Who
Mr. Farmer- Seeds
I Heard It Through the Grapevine- Gladys Knight and the Pips
All You Need Is Love- Beatles
Sunday Morning- Velvet Underground
Groovin- Young Rascals
Crystal Ship- Doors
Dead End Street- Kinks
Dedicated To the One I Love- Mamas and Papas
Tripping- Pretty Things
Citadel- Rolling Stones
Light Is Faster Than Sound- Big Brother and the Holding Company
Are You Experienced- Jimi Hendrix
I Never Loved a Man- Aretha Franklin
Magic Hollow- Beau Brummels
Hey Grandma- Moby Grape
Pictures of Lily- Who
Hole In My Shoe- Traffic
Penny Lane- Beatles
(You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman- Aretha Franklin
New York Mining Disaster 1942- Bee Gees
Pay You Back With Interest- Hollies
San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Some Flowers)- Scott McKenzie
Strange Days- Doors
San Franciscan Nights- Animals
Jimmy Mack- Martha and the Vandellas
On a Carousel- Hollies
You’re My Everything- Temptations
Itchycoo Park- Small Faces
For What It’s Worth- Buffalo Springfield
Shifting Sands- West Coast Pop Are Experimental Band
The Sky Children- Kaleidoscope (UK)
Friday On My Mind- Easybeats
Dandelion- Rolling Stones
Light My Fire- Doors
Cold Sweat- James Brown



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 7, 2019)

*1968.*







( Bet you thought it was going to be Hey Jude :lol: )


This was quite a tumultuous year, politically speaking, from the student riots in Paris to the constant war protests and the reality that maybe we (the US) weren't winning the war in Vietnam after all. And, worse of all, there were the assassinations of Martin Luther King and Robert Kennedy, who would be both forever immortalized in Dion's touching Abraham Martin and John. 

Needless to say, all of this was reflected in the music of 1968. You still had flower power type anthems, particular in a new pop field known as bubble gum music, but much of the music centered on the counter culture with a mistrust for authority that went way beyond being told to get a haircut. The music was heavier, bluesier and, indeed, the first wave of bands that would influence heavy metal would make their mark this year such as Blue Cheer and some rumored band out of England known as the New Yardbirds featuring Jimmy Page among others. Meanwhile other bands like the Beatles and Rolling Stones were dropping their psychedelic tendencies and getting back to basics with The White Album and Beggar's Banquet respectively. 

So, of course, my own list mirrors the changes that were going on in 1968. Honestly, I'm not as big a fan of Hey Jude as the public may have been, it's not even my favorite side on the single. But I love the White Album tracks  as well as Beggar's Banquet and Bookends (Simon and Garfunkel). Add to the list a little Traffic, Love, Moody Blues, Janis Joplin with the Holding Company, and a lot of great one hit wonders and I think you have a pretty representative list.

And with that...





Time Has Come Today- Chambers Brothers
While My Guitar Gently Weeps- Beatles
Mrs. Robinson- Simon and Garfunkel
Piece of My Heart- Big Brother and the Holding Company
I Heard It Through the Grapevine- Marvin Gaye
Jumpin Jack Flash- Rolling Stones
Revolution- Beatles
America- Simon and Garfunkel
Fire- The Crazy World of Arthur Brown
Abraham Martin and John- Dion
Andmoreagain- Love
Love is Blue- Paul Mauriat
Crying To Be Heard- Traffic
Porpoise Song- Monkees
Sympathy For the Devil- Rolling Stones
Pride of Man- Quicksilver Messenger Service
Happiness is a Warm Gun- Beatles
Love Child- Supremes
Be Here in the Morning- Beach Boys
Sky Pilot- Animals
Fire Brigade- Move
I Am a Child- Buffalo Springfield
Legend of a Mind- Moody Blues
Lather- Jefferson Airplane
Stray Cat Blues- Rolling Stones
The War is Over- Phil Ochs
Elenore- Turtles
Hurdy Gurdy Man- Donovan
Julia Dream- Pink Floyd
Hush- Deep Purple
A House Is Not a Motel- Love
Tapioca  Tundra- Monkees
Sexy Sadie- Beatles
Everyday People- Sly and the Family Stone
I’ve Gotta Get a Message To You- Bee Gees
White Room- Cream
Suzi Q- Creedence Clearwater Revival
Love Street- Doors
In a Gadda Da Vida- Iron Butterfly
Crown of Creation- Jefferson Airplane
All Along the Watchtower- Jimi Hendrix
Alone Again Or- Love
Angel of the Morning- Merilee Rush
Village Green- Kinks
Street Fighting Man- Rolling Stones
Magic Bus- Who
Society’s Child- Spooky Tooth
The Pusher- Steppenwolf
Baby’s Calling Me Home- Steve Miller Band
Crimson and Clover- Tommy James and the Shondells
Forty Thousand Headmen- Traffic
Maybe the Madman- Troggs
I’m So Tired- Beatles
Down On Me- Big Brother and the Holding Company
Wasn’t Born To Follow- Byrds
I’m the Urban Spaceman- Bonzo Doo Dah Dog Band
On the Road Again- Canned Heat
The Unknown Soldier- Doors
Reach Out of the Darkness- Friend and Lover
Sittin On the Dock of the Bay- Otis Redding
Some Velvet Morning- Nancy Sinatra and Lee Hazlewood
Think- Aretha Franklin
Hey Jude- Beatles
A Song For Jeffrey- Jethro Tull
Village Green Preservation Society- Kinks
Classical Gas- Mason Williams
Deflecting Grey- Pretty Things
Parachute Woman- Rolling Stones
Dance To the Music- Sly and the Family Stone
I Wish It Would Rain- Temptations
Pictures of Matchstick Men- Status Quo
Born To Be Wild- Steppenwolf
Love is All Around- Troggs
That’s What Makes a Man- Vanilla Fudge
Garden of Earthly Delights- United States of America
You Ain't Goin Nowhere- Byrds
The Weight- Band
Hello I Love You- Doors
Crosstown Traffic- Jimi Hendrix
Machines- Lothar and the Hand People
San Francisco Girls- Fever Tree
The Red Telephone- Love
Lazy Sunday- Small Faces
Call Me Lightning- Who
A Beautiful Morning- Young Rascals
White Light White Heat- Velvet Underground
Like To Get To Know You- Spanky and Our Gang
Back in the USSR- Beatles
Do It Again- Beach Boys
That’s It For the Other One- Grateful Dead
Those Were the Days- Mary Hopkin
Mellowing Grey- Family
Wichita Lineman- Glen Campbell
Sunshine Of Your Love- Cream
Grazing in the Grass- Hugh Maskela
Flower King of Flies- Nice
I Love You More Than You’ll Ever Know- Blood Sweat and Tears
Ball and Chain- Big Brother and the Holding Company
Midnight Confessions- Grass Roots
This Is My Country- Impressions



The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 9, 2019)

*1969.*







After the flowery days of 1967 and the turmoil of 1968, things got into a more predictable pattern in 1969. There was a new President in the White House and the Vietnam War went on anyway. There were still protests but they didn’t seem quite as volatile in the new era of Law and Order. Musically, the sounds remained heavy and, with groups like Led Zeppelin, became even heavier. But a new era was also on the horizon as new teen idols like Bobby Sherman and the cartoon Archies started topping the charts. Soul, and Motown in particular, was becoming more socially relevant to the chagrin of Berry Gordy. Gordy couldn’t understand yet that socially relevant records could actually sell in 1969 and that two of his biggest stars would find great success going that route in the next decade. The major rock bands too had their moments. The Who brought in the first rock opera with Tommy while the Rolling Stones ended the year with the brilliant Let It Bleed despite enduring a couple tragedies in the death of member Brian Jones and the Altamont Speedway incident. Then there were the adventures of John and Yoko who famously held a sleep in in Amsterdam. They held a second one in Montreal where they recorded Give Peace a Chance. The Beatles we’re still together and they had yet another monster year, but the most popular band was probably Creedence Clearwater Revival, who would release three album and score about a half dozen hits in 1969.

And CCR is among the artists in my chart as well along with the usual characters. Like every year in the sixties and seventies in particular, there are some gems I discovered that maybe weren’t all that well known at the time, or even now. Jimmy Cliff’s reggae bit, Vietnam, is an example. So in the end, there are a few swan songs and a few beginnings as things continue to change.

And with that…





Gimme Shelter- Rolling Stones
Come Together- Beatles
I’m Free- Who
Venus- Shocking Blue
In the Court of the Crimson King- King Crimson
Eli’s Coming- Three Dog Night
Badge- Cream
I’m Beginning To See the Light- Velvet Underground’
Fortunate Son- Creedence Clearwater Revival
The Ballad of John and Yoko- Beatles
I Can’t Get Next To You- Temptations
Shangri-La- Kinks
Monkey Man- Rolling Stones
Candy Says- Velvet Underground
Aquarius/ Let the Sunshine In- Fifth Dimension
White Bird- It’s a Beautiful Day
I Started a Joke- Bee Gees
Space Oddity- David Bowie
One- Three Dog Night
Green River- Creedence Clearwater Revival
Care For Cell 44- Zombies
The Boxer- Simon and Garfunkel
I Want To Take You Higher- Sly and the Family Stone
I Want You (She’s So Heavy)- Beatles
Percy’s Song- Fairport Convention
Atlantis- Donovan
Undun- Guess Who
Epitaph- King Crimson
You Showed Me- Turtles
Commotion- Creedence Clearwater Revival
In the Ghetto- Elvis Presley
Heartbreaker/Living Loving Maid- Led Zeppelin
Cinnamon Girl- Neil Young
A Rose For Emily- Zombies
Victoria- Kinks
What Is and What Never Should Be- Led Zeppelin
Stand- Sly and the Family Stone
Love in the City- Turtles
Time of the Season- Zombies
I’ll Keep It With Mine- Fairport Convention
Living in the Past- Jethro Tull
Give Peace a Chance- John Lennon
You Can’t Always Get What You Want- Rolling Stones
I Can Hear Music- Beach Boys
God Is Alive Magic Is Afoot- Buffy Sainte-Marie
Stone Free- Jimi Hendrix
Easy To Be Hard- Three Dog Night
Let’s Work Together- Wilbert Harrison
Something- Beatles
Hung Up On a Dream- Zombies
Mr. Apollo- Bonzo Doo Dah Dog Band
Thank You- Led Zeppelin
Knick Knack Man- Cartoone
Suite: Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby Stills and Nash
Hot Fun in the Summertime- Sly and the Family Stone
Tommy Overture- Who
Easy To Be Hard- Three Dog Night
Simple Song of Freedom- Tim Hardin
Honky Tonk Women- Rolling Stones
Because- Beatles
Drug Store Truck Drivin Man- Byrds
Barabajagal- Donovan
Smile a Little Smile For Me- Flying Machine
My Cherie Amour- Stevie Wonder
Choice of Colors- Impressions
Vietnam- Jimmy Cliff
21[SUP]st[/SUP] Century Schizoid Man- King Crimson
Down By the River- Neil Young
Acid Queen- Who
I Want Her She Wants Me- Zombies
Let It Bleed- Rolling Stones
Don’t Let Me Down- Beatles
The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down- Band
Born On the Bayou- Creedence Clearwater Revival
Israelities- Desmond Dekker
By the Time I Get To Phoenix- Isaac Hayes
Morning Sunshine- Idle Race
Love Can Make You Happy- Mercy
Live With Me- Rolling Stones
Changes- Zombies
Babe I’m Gonna Leave You- Led Zeppelin
Who Knows Where the Time Goes- Fairport Convention
Oh Happy Day- Edwin Hawkins Singers
Hey Bulldog- Beatles
Je T’Aime- Jane Birkin and Serge Gainsbrough
Whole Lotta Love- Led Zeppelin
Cold Turkey- John Lennon
Can’t Find My Way Home- Blind Faith
Get Back- Beatles
Laughing- Guess Who
It’s Your Thing- Isley Brothers
Bouree- Jethro Tull
I Got a Line On You-Spirit
Pinball Wizard- Who
We Can’t Go On This Way- Unchained Mynds
Golden Earrings- Gandalf
Wishful Sinful- Doors
Eyes of a Child- Moody Blues
Welcome To the Void- Morgen
Kick Out the Jams- MC5

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 10, 2019)

*1970.*








This was the year of the break ups it seemed as everyone and their grandmother was calling it a day. In reality only two major bands would break up, Simon and Garfunkel and, in the shock heard round the world, the Beatles. The latter ended one of the most storied careers in music history, but it also began a period of quality work by the solo members, notably from John Lennon and George Harrison in this year alone.  New pop acts in the way of the Carpenters and The Jackson Five found their way to the charts while Creedence Clearwater Revival and Three Dog Night continued their dominance on the charts.  Black Sabbath officially ushered in heavy metal this year and something called the Kent State Masscare would influence some songs that charted as well including Crosby Still Nash and Young’s Ohio and Edwin Starr’s War. Women also had a hand in music this year as folk artists like Joni Mitchell and Melanie Safka were making their mark. And there were a couple new British acts that would have an impact as the decade went on, Elton John and David Bowie.

So, my chart this year reflects my childhood in some ways. I remember singing my number one song when it first came out because the lyrics were so easy to remember. Other songs, I discovered later, but basically it’s dominated by ex-Beatles, some of the hard rock of the period and, of course, the usual protest songs. All in all I think there is a bit of quality here.

And away we go…




My Sweet Lord- George Harrison
Ball of Confusion- Temptations
Love- John Lennon
Ohio- Crosby Stills Nash and Young
Lay Down- Melanie
No Matter What- Badfinger
Immigrant Song- Led Zeppelin
The Only Living Boy in New York- Simon and Garfunkel
Lola- Kinks
Tears in the Morning- Beach Boys
Get Up I Feel Like a Sex Machine- James Brown
Chestnut Mare- Byrds
War- Edwin Starr
Instant Karma- John Lennon
All Right Now- Free
All the Madmen- David Bowie
John Barleycorn - Traffic
Which Way You Goin Billy- Poppy Family
Working Class Hero- John Lennon
Who Loves the Sun- Velvet Underground
What Is Truth- Johnny Cash
Question- Moody Blues
Spirit In the Sky- Norman Greenbaum
Closer To Home- Grand Funk Railroad
American Woman- Guess Who
War Pigs- Black Sabbath
If There’s a Hell Below We’re All Gonna Go- Curtis Mayfield
Truckin- Grateful Dead
The Good Mr. Square- Pretty Things
Octopus- Syd Barrett
High Flyin Bird- Wizards From Kansas
Share the Land- Guess Who
Nature’s Way- Spirit
Thank U (For Lettin Me Be Mice Elf- again)- Sly and the Family Stone
Run Thru the Jungle- Creedence Clearwater Revival
Father and Son- Cat Stevens
Across the Universe- Beatles
Indiana Wants Me- R Dean Taylor
No Time- Guess Who
The Rapper- Jaggerz
Who’ll Stop the Rain- Creedence Clearwater Revival
Spill the Wine- Eric Burdon and War
Cry Me a River- Joe Cocker
Beware of Darkness- George Harrison
Are You Ready- Pacific Gas and Electric
Evil Ways- Santana
Ma Belle Amie- Tee Set
Green Eyed Lady- Sugarloaf
Rock n Roll- Velvet Underground
The Long and Winding Road- Beatles
I Hear You Knockin- Dave Edmunds
Where Do the Children Play- Cat Stevens
Lonely Days- Bee Gees
He Ain't Heavy He’s My Brother- Hollies
Reflections of My Life- Marmalade
God- John Lennon
Only Love Can Break a Heart- Neil Young
Heaven Help Us All- Stevie Wonder
Moondance- Van Morrison
Glad- Traffic
After Midnight- Eric Clapton
Tears of a Clown- Miracles
Come and Get It- Badfinger
Teach Your Children- Crosby Stills Nash and Young
Iron Man- Black Sabbath
We Gotta Get You a Women- Todd Rundgren
Take Me To the Pilot- Elton John
To Cry You a Song- Jethro Tull
El Condor Pasa- Simon and Garfunkel
Mr. Skin- Spirit
Somewhere Friday Night- Turtles
Without You- Badfinger
Mother- John Lennon
Whipping Post- Allmann Brothers
Your Song- Elton John
No Sugar Tonight- Guess Who
With You Here To Help Me- Jethro Tull
Everybody Is a Star- Sly and the Family Stone
Bridge Over Troubled Water- Simon and Garfunkel
Let It Be- Beatles
Black Magic Woman- Santana
Don’t Let It Bring You Down- Neil Young
Wah Wah- George Harrison
Montego Bay- Bobby Bloom
Gypsy Woman- Brian Hyland
Sweet Jane- Velvet Underground
Patches- Clarence Carter
Little Green Bag- George Baker Selection
Hand Me Down World- Guess Who
I’ll Be There- Jackson Five
Two Of Us- Beatles
Carry On- Crosby Stills Nash and Young
Yellow River- Christie
Fresh Air- Quicksilver Messenger Service
Liar- Argent
The Letter- Joe Cocker
Isn't it a Pity- George Harrison
The Seeker- Who
Didn’t I- Delfonics
Cecilia- Simon and Garfunkel
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 11, 2019)

*1971.*








The sixties were decidedly over though there were still a few political reminders about, Nixon still being President for example. Vietnam was still going on, if waning a bit. Women’s lib would also be a big issue this year and Helen Reddy would have a hit with I Am Woman this year.  Musically, hard rock/metal and progressive rock was all over AOR radio while Marvin Gaye hit with the topical What’s Going On. It was a big year for all four ex-Beatles and this is the year John Lennon released his famous anthem, Imagine.

Which just happens to be my number one song this year. You’ll also see a few entries from David Bowie, whose Hunky Dory rates as my favorite album for this year.  You’ll also notice this is the year of the singer-songwriter and a few of them are on here as well.  And of course, the usual hard rock and prog, especially Yes.

So as they say on All In the Family, well, whatever Bunker says anyway…




Imagine- John Lennon
Life On Mars- David Bowie
I’d Love To Change The World- Ten Years After
Maggie May- Rod Stewart
Stairway To Heaven- Led Zeppelin
Your Move (I’ve Seen All Good People)- Yes
What’s Going On- Marvin Gaye
Behind Blue Eyes- Who
Riders On the Storm- Doors
Gimme Some Truth- John Lennon
Wild Horses- Rolling Stones
Smiling Faces Sometimes- Undisputed Truth
The Revolution Will Not Be Televised- Gil Scott- Heron
That’s The Way I Heard It Always Should Be- Carly Simon
American Pie- Don McLean
Another Day- Paul and Linda McCartney
It’s Too Late- Carole King
Love Her Madly- Doors
Shaft- Isaac Hayes
Brown Sugar- Rolling Stones
Too Many People- Paul and Linda McCartney
Oh You Pretty Things- David Bowie
Happy Xmas (War is Over)- John Lennon
The Man in Black- Johnny Cash
Aqualung- Jethro Tull
It Don’t Come Easy- Ringo Starr
One of These Days- Pink Floyd
Eighteen- Alice Cooper
Box of Rain- Grateful Dead
Joan of Arc- Leonard Cohen
Dead Flowers- Rolling Stones
Queen Bitch- David Bowie
Jeepster- T Rex
Day After Day- Badfinger
Have You Ever Seen the Rain- Creedence Clearwater Revival
LA Woman- Doors
Misty Mountain Hop- Led Zeppelin
The Words of Aaron- Move
Uncle Albert/ Admiral Halsey- Paul and Linda McCartney
Respect Yourself- Staple Singers
She’s Not Just Another Woman- 8[SUP]th[/SUP] Day
Feel Flows- Beach Boys
This Bird- Michelangelo
I Just Want To Celebrate- Rare Earth
Oye Como Va- Santana
We Can Work It Out- Stevie Wonder
I’d Like To Walk Around In Your Mind- Vashti Bunyan
Yours Is No Disgrace- Yes
Sunshine- Jonathan Edwards
Bargain- Who
The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys- Traffic
What Is Life- George Harrison
Proud Mary- Ike and Tina Turner
Power To the People- John Lennon
When the Levee Breaks- Led Zeppelin
Do You Know What I Mean- Lee Michaels
Mercy Mercy Me- Marvin Gaye
Story In Your Eyes- Moody Blues
Heart of the Country- Paul and Linda McCartney
Born To Wander- Rare Earth
Family Affair- Sly and the Family Stone
Dead Babies- Alice Cooper
Rock Steady- Aretha Franklin
Sweet Leaf- Black Sabbath
Andy Warhol- David Bowie
Lucky Man- Emerson Lake and Palmer
Ain't No Sunshine- Bill Withers
Whatcha See Is Whatcha Get- Dramatics
Layla- Derek and the Dominoes
Signs- Five Man Electrical Band
The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down- Joan Baez
Superstar- Murray Head
Won’t Get Fooled Again- Who
Mrs. Lennon- Yoko Ono
Timothy- Buoys
Color My World- Chicago
Chicago- Graham Nash
Me and Bobby McGee- Janis Joplin
Black Dog- Led Zeppelin
If You Really Love Me- Stevie Wonder
So Far Away- Carole King
Kooks- David Bowie
I Don’t Want To Be a Soldier- John Lennon
Thin Line Between Love and Hate- Persuaders
Beginnings- Chicago
One Toke Over the Line- Brewer and Shipley
Burn Down the Mission- Elton John
Liar Liar- Three Dog Night
Move On Up- Curtis Mayfield
If You Want To Sing Out- Cat Stevens
Smile Away- Paul and Linda McCartney
Just My Imagination- Temptations
Wild World- Cat Stevens
Carey- Joni Mitchell
If You Could Read My Mind- Gordon Lightfoot
If- Bread
Angel- Jimi Hendrix
Locomotive Breath- Jethro Tull
Bell Bottom Blues- Derek and the Domonoes
Mr. Big Stuff- Jean Knight
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2019)

*1972.*







When I think of 1972, I think of two things; that stupid have a nice day smiley face, and glam rock. Given the choice I’ll take the latter. Yes, 1972 was dominated by the likes of David Bowie, T Rex, and Alice Cooper who, while not technically glam rock in the British sense, certainly had his own brand of theatrics. This was also a big year for Stevie Wonder and Elton John among others.

And as such, we have a list that doesn’t a feature a Beatle in the top ten for the first time in a decade. Ringo will score highest with Back Off Boogaloo as Lennon gets a little full of himself and McCartney just sucks. The Rolling Stones are still awesome though, but it’s Bowie and maybe the Raspberries that impress me the most this year. This was a great year for singles and I really like my top ten in particular.

So with that…



All the Young Dudes- Mott the Hoople
Go All the Way- Raspberries
Bang a Gong- T Rex
Without You- Nilsson
School’s Out- Alice Cooper
Smoke On the Water- Deep Purple
Papa Was a Rolling Stone- Temptations
Superstition- Stevie Wonder
Roundabout- Yes
Hold Your Head Up- Argent
Needle and the Damage Done- Neil Young
Baby Blue- Badfinger
Walk On the Wild Side- Lou Reed
Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters- Elton John
Space Truckin- Deep Purple
Moonage Daydream- David Bowie
Satellite of Love- Lou Reed
Tumbling Dice- Rolling Stones
10538 Overture- Electric Light Orchestra
Back Off Boogaloo- Ringo Starr
Freddie’s Dead- Curtis Mayfield
Hang On To Yourself- David Bowie
Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress- Hollies
Elected- Alice Cooper
Day By Day- Godspell
Everything I Own- Bread
Mr. Radio- Electric Light Orchestra
It’s a Rainy Day Sunshine Girl- Faust
Runnin Away- Sly and the Family Stone
Horse With No Name- America
Day Dreaming- Aretha Franklin
Ladies of the Road- King Crimson
Five Years- David Bowie
Superwoman- Stevie Wonder
I Saw the Light- Todd Rundgren
Coconut- Nilsson
Rocket Man- Elton John
Everything Is Coming Your Way- Santana
Rocks Off- Rolling Stones
Let’s Pretend- Raspberries
For My Lady- Moody Blues
Celluloid Heroes- Kinks
Thick as a Brick- Jethro Tull
Thirty Days in the Hole- Humble Pie
Taxi- Harry Chapin
Run To Me- Bee Gees
White Lies- Grin
From the Beginning- Emerson Lake and Palmer
Vincent- Don McLean
Highway Star- Deep Purple
Starman- David Bowie
Superfly- Curtis Mayfield
Immigration Man- Crosby and Nash
Morning Has Broken- Cat Stevens
Be My Lover- Alice Cooper
It Never Rains in Southern California- Albert Hammond
Stay With Me- Faces
Let It Rain- Eric Clapton
The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face- Roberta Flack
Heart of Gold- Neil Young
Suffragette City- David Bowie
You’re So Vain- Carly Simon
Rock n Roll Part 2- Gary Glitter
Pusherman- Curtis Mayfield
Joy- Apollo 100
You Wear It Well- Rod Stewart
Long Distance Runaround- Yes
Do It Again- Steely Dan
Dear Friend- Wings
I Wanna Be With You- Raspberries
Moon Tears- Grin
I Am the Dance of Ages- Argent
Use Me- Bill Withers
Sandman- America
Take It Easy- Eagles
Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics
Sunday Bloody Sunday- John Lennon
Summer Breeze- Seals and Crofts
Buddy Joe- Golden Earring
Lady Stardust- David  Bowie
Witchy Woman- Eagles
Levon- Elton John
I Just Want To Make Love To You- Foghat
Rock n Roll Stew- Traffic
Give Ireland Back To the Irish- Wings
Easy Livin- Uriah Heep
Metal Guru- T Rex
Old Man- Neil Young
Popcorn- Hot Butter
Lady Stardust- David Bowie
Mama Weer All Crazee Now- Slade
The Four Horsemen- Aphrodite’s Child
Goodbye To Love- Carpenters
Isn't Life Strange- Moody Blues
Diary- Bread
Back Stabbers- O’Jays
Floy Joy- Supremes
All Down the Line- Rolling Stones
Jesus is Just Alright- Doobie Brothers
City of New Orleans- Arlo Guthrie
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2019)

*1973. (Caution: Elton John has a potty mouth)*







Many die hard rock fans look at 1973 as the year where the quality of the music really went down. Indeed, it didn’t seem that anything real original was coming out anymore. The pop charts were just that, literally pop. Elton John turned in his singer songwriter card and became a rock superstar.

But it wasn’t all bad. Glam rock and metal still were major factors this year and southern rock began to become a bit more prominent in the form of the Allmann Brothers and Lynyrd Skynyrd. The singer-songwriters seemed to be getting poppier  and Bowie would retire Ziggy Stardust this year, but Alice Cooper continued to shock people and Stevie Wonder would have a monster year with his Innervisions album. And, of course, we can’t forget Pink Floyd’s legendary Dark Side of the Moon.

The top of my list features, believe it or not, Elton John who, despite his selling out for new prescription glasses, managed a surprisingly good album in Goodbye Yellow Brick Road. Stevie Wonder rates as my favorite artist this year as Innervisons is also my favorite album of 1973. Then you have Bowie, Cooper, The New York Dolls, etc.

And with that…



Goodbye Yellow Brick Road- Elton John
Living For the City- Stevie Wonder
Jean Genie- David Bowie
Higher Ground- Stevie Wonder
No More Mr. Nice Guy- Alice Cooper
Angie- Rolling Stones
Panic in Detroit- David Bowie
Personality Crisis- New York Dolls
Love Reign O’er Me- Who
Brain Damage/Eclipse- Pink Floyd
Dyer Maker- Led Zeppelin
Funeral For a Friend- Elton John
Mind Games- John Lennon
The Joker- Steve Miller Band
Funky Kingston- Toots and the Maytals
Hello It’s Me- Todd Rundgren
Dream On- Aerosmith
Keep Yourself Alive- Queen
Breathe- Pink Floyd
Hello Hurray- Alice Cooper
Until You Come Back To Me- Aretha Franklin
Rock On- David Essex
The Ocean- Led Zeppelin
Trash- New York Dolls
Tonight- Raspberries
Photograph- Ringo Starr
Alcohol- Robert Jay
Golden Lady- Stevie Wonder
American Tune- Paul Simon
Spirit in the Night- Bruce Springsteen
Blind Eye- Uriah Heep
Do the Strand- Roxy Music
The Real Me- Who
Peaceful Easy Feeling- Eagles
Over the Hills and Far Away- Led Zeppelin
The Kids- Lou Reed
Money- Pink Floyd
Hocus Pocus- Focus
Easy Money- King Crimson
Back When My Hair Was Short- Gunhill Road
Losing Hold- Argent
Pills- New York Dolls
Live and Let Die- Wings
The Ballad of Danny Bailey- Elton John
Billion Dollar Babies- Alice Cooper
God Gave Rock n Roll To You- Argent
Sail On Sailor- Beach Boys
Smokin in the Boys Room- Brownsville Station
Showdown- Electric Light Orchestra
Alladin Sane- David Bowie
Knockin on Heavens Door- Bob Dylan
Paris 1919- John Cale
The Last Song- Edward Bear
Woman From Tokyo- Deep Purple
Tequila Sunrise- Eagles
Dancing Days- Led Zeppelin
Frankenstein- Edgar Winter Group
We’re An American Band- Grand Funk
If You Want Me To Stay- Sly and the Family Stone
Stuck in the Middle With You- Stealers Wheel
Time in a Bottle- Jim Croce
Out the Blue- John Lennon
I’m Just a Singer in a Rock n Roll Band- Moody Blues
On the Beach- Raspberries
Killing Me Softly With His Song- Roberta Flack
Framed- Sensational Alex Harvey Band
Reeling In the Years- Steely Dan
You Are the Sunshine of My Life- Stevie Wonder
My Love- Wings
The Cisco Kid- War
Brother Louie- Stories
Part of the Union- Strawbs
Dr Jimmy- Who
20[SUP]th[/SUP] Century Boy- T Rex
Wildflower- Skylark
Diamond Girl- Seals and Crofts
I’m the Greatest- Ringo Starr
Time- Pink Floyd
That Lady- Isley Brothers
Give Me Love- George Harrison
Will It Go Round in Circles- Billy Preston
Rubber Bullets- 10cc
Cracked Actor- David Bowie
Desperado- Eagles
In the Hall of the Mountain King- Electric Light Orchestra
Right Place Wrong Time- Dr. John
Dirty Work- Steely Dan
Bell Boy- Who
Super Trouper- Deep Purple
It’s Only Money- Argent
Lady Grinning Soul- David Bowie
The Right Thing To Do- Carly Simon
Jungle Boogie- Kool and the Gang
Mary Lou- Steve Miller Band
Keep On Truckin- Eddie Kendricks
Let’s Get It On- Marvin Gaye
Roll Over Beethoven- Electric Light Orchestra
Love Train- O’Jays
Ramblin Man- Allmann Brothers
I’ve Got To Use My Imagination- Gladys Knight and the Pips
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Biro (Dec 13, 2019)

Sadly Elton has become just an embarrassing sad old grandad who likes to scream and shout if he can't get his own way.  His attempt to rewrite his history is pathetic.  Still no doubt he will get some new slippers for xmas and he can nod off after the Queens speech.....please.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 14, 2019)

*1974.*







FROM SWEET HOME ALABAMA BY LYNYRD SKYNYRD- Well, Watergate does not bother me, does your conscience bother you, tell me true.

Well, it may not have bothered Lynyrd Skynyrd but it sure bothered enough Americans that Nixon was forced to resign. Outside of that southern rock anthem though, it didn’t seem to be mentioned much in the music of 1974. In fact, if one listened to the top forty in 1974, there would be a sense that things had become so sanitized that there didn’t seem to be much room for something a bit off the beaten path. In fact, the most popular new sound was probably something called disco which would hardly be confused with heavy metal or the more underground sounds that were still prevalent in the mid seventies. Glam rock was still around and David Bowie scored again with Diamond Dogs, but it seemed like that sub-genre too was beginning to fade only to be revived (partially) in the rise of punk rock and New Wave a few years later. Elton John was indisputably the biggest artist in 1974 and he was the biggest of the big in what was known as the Superstar era that included Stevie Wonder and Paul McCartney, who, with his band, Wings,  scored in a gigantic way with his Band On the Run Album. But most of the top forty at least was full of mostly forgettable songs like (ugh) Havin’ My Baby by Paul Anka.

Needless to say, you won’t be seeing Havin’ My Baby on my chart, but Elton, David, and Wings are certainly quite represented  as well as a few glam songs from England that were unknown in the US. ELO also scores well on my chart as does Roxy Music and the Stones.

So put on your truckin shoes and let’s go…






Band on the Run- Paul McCartney and Wings
Radar Love- Golden Earring
Can’t Get It Out of My Head- Electric Light Orchestra
September Gurls- Big Star
Rebel Rebel- David Bowie
It’s Only Rock n Roll- Rolling Stones
The Thrill Of It All- Roxy Music
The End of the Rainbow- Richard and Linda Thompson
Mrs. Vanderbilt- Paul McCartney and Wings
Out of the Blue- Roxy Music
Don’t Let the Sun Go Down On Me- Elton John
Free Bird- Lynyrd Skynyrd
Can’t Get Enough of Your Love- Bad Company
Time Waits For No One- Rolling Stones
The Locomotion- Grand Funk
The Air That I Breathe- Hollies
Mister Kingdom- Electric Light Orchestra
This Town Ain't Big Enough For Both of Us- Sparks
Brighton Rock- Sparks
Let It Grow- Eric Clapton
The Bottle- Gil Scott Heron and Brian Jackson
Bad Company- Bad Company
Working Man- Rush
Never Turn Your Back On Mother Earth- Sparks
Devil Gate Drive- Suzi Quatro
Rikki Don’t Lose That Number- Steely Dan
I Shot the Sheriff- Eric Clapton
Diamond Dogs- David Bowie
Steel and Glass- John Lennon
Bennie and the Jets- Elton John
Jet- Wings
Baby’s On Fire- Eno
So You Are a Star- Hudson Brothers
Wild in the Streets- Garland Jeffreys
WOLD- Harry Chapin
Help Me- Joni Mitchell
The Night Watch- King Crimson
Star- Stealers Wheel
For the Love of Money- O’ Jays
The Night Chicago Died- Paper Lace
The Calvary Cross- Richard and Linda Thompson
Bloody Well Right- Supertramp
Don’t Call Us We’ll Call You- Sugarloaf
Ready For Love- Bad Company
Sundown- Gordon Lightfoot
Let Me Roll It- Wings
Piano Man- Billy Joel
Takin Care Of Business- Bachman Turner Overdrive
Waterloo- ABBA
Get Up Stand Up- Bob Marley
I’m the Leader of the Gang- Brownsville Station
Still… You Turn Me On- Emerson Lake and Palmer
Haven't Got Time For the Pain- Carly Simon
Already Gone- Eagles
Sweet Thing- David Bowie
Rock Your Baby- George McCrae
Wishing You Were Here- Chicago
Ma Ma Ma Belle- Electric Light Orchestra
Beach Baby- First Class
Daybreak- Nilsson
Cats in the Cradle- Harry Chapin
Sunshine On My Shoulders- John Denver
Red- King Crimson
Free Man in Paris- Joni Mitchell
Bungle in the Jungle- Jethro Tull
Overnite Sensation- Raspberries
If You Can’t Rock Me- Rolling Stones
Tell Me Something Good- Rufus
All I Want Is You- Roxy Music
Don’t You Worry Bout a Thing- Stevie Wonder
Your Cash Ain’t Nothin But Trash- Steve Miller Band
Seasons in the Sun- Terry Jacks
Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five- Wings
La Grange- ZZ Top
Who Are the Mystery Girls- New York Dolls
Ain't Too Proud To Beg- Rolling Stones
You Haven't Done Nothin- Stevie Wonder
Whatever Gets You Through the Night- John Lennon
Sweet Home Alabama- Lynyrd Skynyrd
Dark Horse- George Harrison
Best of My Love- Eagles
Another Park Another Sunday- Doobie Brothers
Do It (Till You’re Satisfied)- BT Express
Kung Fu Fighting- Carl Douglas
No Woman No Cry- Bob Marley
The Wall Street Shuffle- 10cc
Tin Man- America
Lookin For a Love- Bobby Womack
Dancing Machine- Jackson Five
1984- David Bowie
Motherless Children- Eric Clapton
James Dean- Eagles
The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway- Genesis
Cozmik Debris- Frank Zappa
I’ve Got the Music in Me- Kiki Dee
Star Baby- Guess Who
Nothing From Nothing- Billy Preston
If You Wanna Get To Heaven- Ozark Mountain Daredevils
You’re Sixteen- Ringo Starr
Feel Like Makin Love- Roberta Flack
 

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Biro (Dec 14, 2019)

1974.........  the ones you missed.

W.O.L.D  ....Harry Chapin

Amateur Hour  ....Sparks

I shot the sheriff  ....Eric Clapton

Sad sweet dreamer  .....

Silly  ....10cc

Pinball  Brian ....Protheroe

Drift away  ....Dobbie Grey

Beach baby ....First Class

Seven seas of rhye  ....Queen

Burn baby burn  ....Hudson & Ford

Floating in the wind  ....Hudson & Ford

You can make me dance  ...Faces

How come  .... Ronnie Lane


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 14, 2019)

You need glasses.

27. I Shot the Sheriff- Eric Clapton

35. WOLD- Harry Chapin


Drift Away was from 1973 and not a fave of mine to be honest. Hate Sad Sweet Dreamer (I can't remember who did it either-Sweet Sensation maybe?). I'm not sure who Hudson and Ford is, we're they popular in England? I'm assuming they're not related to the Hudson Brothers. :lol:



And where's your top ten?


----------



## Biro (Dec 14, 2019)

I was in UK in those days and they were the years they charted there.  Drift Away,  I shot the sheriff and Sad sweet dreamer I remember listening to Radio Luxemburg in Autumn of 74 with those.

Hudson & ford were song writers of a band called the Strawbs...............   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG7cfyd6kzY  .........  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Y8RLhVtcA


----------



## Biro (Dec 14, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> You need glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do need my eyes tested again but you caught me on the hop.....I need a little think of songs.  I will catch you on the later years.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 14, 2019)

Biro said:


> I was in UK in those days and they were the years they charted there.  Drift Away,  I shot the sheriff and Sad sweet dreamer I remember listening to Radio Luxemburg in Autumn of 74 with those.
> 
> Hudson & ford were song writers of a band called the Strawbs...............   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG7cfyd6kzY  .........  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Y8RLhVtcA




I do know Strawbs. Part of the Union is on my 1972 chart.


----------



## Biro (Dec 14, 2019)

1975

Misty..............Ray Stevens

Bohemian Rhapsody..........Queen

All around my hat.........Steelye Span

Love is the drug............Roxy Music

Only you can .........Fox

Listen what the man said......Wings

I'm not in love......10cc

Barbados.....Typically Tropical

Pandoras Box........Procul Harum

Whole lot of lovin.....Guys and Dolls

M's Grace....The Tymes

Moonlighting.........Leo Sayer

Girls...........Moments and whatnaughts

Jive Talkin..........BeeGees

Swing your daddy..........Jim Gilstrap

Imagine.........John Lennon

Help me make it through the night.....John Holt

Sealed with a kiss ......Reissue............

Who loves You Pretty Baby............Frankie Valley & 4 seasons


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 15, 2019)

*1975.*








This may have been what The Who was referring to as teenage wasteland. There wasn’t much to inspire music fans in the mid seventies.  Even Elton John, the biggest star of the day, seemed to be starting to lose his mojo by the end of the year.

Yet there were still some good musical moments this year. Pink Floyd released their brilliant follow up to Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here. Led Zeppelin had one last classic album up their sleeve in Physical Graffiti and, by the end of the year, Queen and Patti Smith would release their respective landmark albums in A Night at the Opera and Horses. Horses would perhaps be the first fired shot in what would become known as punk rock, while A Night at the Opera featured the classic Bohemian Rhapsody. Plus there was also the announcement of the second coming by Time and Newsweek by way of Bruce Springsteen. Unfortunately, he wasn’t the second coming after all, but he ended up having a superstar-like career anyway, just not in 1975.

So where this leave ol’ Musty in 1975? Well, it’s still a pretty standard chart that reflected much of the popular sounds of 1975. One sound notably missing though is disco because, well, I’m not that big of a disco fan; it’s just too sanitized for me. And before anyone accuses me of not liking black music (Rolling Stone Magazine blamed the eventual fall of disco on racism, brilliant), I can listen to Funkadelic any day of the week, thank you very much.

Anyway, here’s my top 100 for 1975.





No. 9 Dream- John Lennon
I’m Not In Love- 10cc
Wish You Were Here- Pink Floyd
Gloria- Patti Smith
Kashmir- Rolling Stones
Fame- David Bowie
Idiot Wind- Bob Dylan
She’s a Dancer- Crack the Sky
Ballroom Blitz- Sweet
Someone Saved My Life Tonight- Elton John
The Rover- Led Zeppelin
Slip Kid- The Who
Art For Arts Sake- 10cc
Autobahn- Kraftwerk
Starless- King Crimson
Slow Ride- Foghat
Venus and Mars Rock Show- Wings
Love is the Drug- Roxy Music
Born To Run- Bruce Springsteen
Tangled Up in Blue- Bob Dylan
I’m On Fire- Dwight Twilley Band
Saturday Night- Bay City Rollers
Jackie Blue- Ozark Mountain Daredevils
Killer Queen- Queen
Jungleland- Bruce Springsteen
Third Uncle- Eno
Cortez the Killer- Neil Young
Trampled Underfoot- Led Zeppelin
Fox On the Run- Sweet
SOS- Abba
One Bitten Twice Shy- Ian Hunter
Fight the Power- Isley Brothers
Sweet Emotion- Aerosmith
Lady Marmalade- Labelle
White Punks On Dope- Tubes
Shooting Star- Bad Company
Ice- Crack the Sky
Almost Saturday Night- John Fogerty
Send In the Clowns- Judy Collins
Magic- Pilot
That’s The Way I Like It- KC and the Sunshine Band
Julia- Pavlov’s Dog
Welcome To the Machine- Pink Floyd
Amie- Pure Prairie League
Stone Cold Crazy- Queen
Goodnight Vienna- Ringo Starr
Fly Robin Fly- Silver Convention
Squeeze Box- Who
Why Can’t We Be Friends- War
Down By the Seaside- Led Zeppelin
Tenth Avenue Freeze Out- Bruce Springsteen
Take Me To the River- Al Green
Sister Golden Hair- America
Evil Woman- Electric Light Orchestra
Dreamer- Supertramp
Johannesburg- Gil Scott-Heron
Song For America- Kansas
Time Warp- Rocky Horror Picture Show
Tush- ZZ Top
Low Rider- War
Hurricane- Bob Dylan
Pick Up the Pieces- Average White Band
Black Water- Doobie Brothers
Rockin All Over the World- John Fogerty
Feel Like Makin Love- Bad Company
Jive Talkin- Bee Gees
One of These Nights- Eagles
You- George Harrison
My Little Town- Simon and Garfunkel
Get Down Tonight- KC and the Sunshine Band
Have a Cigar- Pink Floyd
Love To Love You Baby- Donna Summer
Young Americans- David Bowie
Thunder Road- Bruce Springsteen
Good Lovin Gone Bad- Bad Company
Stand By Me- John Lennon
Fool For the City- Foghat
Toys in the Attic- Aerosmith
Take It To the Limit- Eagles
Feelings- Morris Albert
Love Rollercoaster- Ohio Players
Love Hurts- Nazareth
Shine On You Crazy Diamond- Pink Floyd
Shelter From the Storm- Bob Dylan
I Am Love- Jackson Five
Long Live Rock- Who
Over My Head- Fleetwood Mac
Theme From Mahogany- Diana Ross
Pinball Wizard- Elton John
Fly By Night- Rush
Emma- Hot Chocolate
Lovin You- Minnie Riperton
Breakaway- Art Garfunkel
Lonely People- America
Walk This Way- Aerosmith
Shining Star- Earth Wind and Fire
Fire- Ohio Players
The Hustle- Van McCoy
Listen To What the Man Said- Wings
Only Women Bleed- Alice Cooper
 

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Biro (Dec 15, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> This may have been what The Who was referring to as teenage wasteland. There wasn’t much to inspire music fans in the mid seventies.  Even Elton John, the biggest star of the day, seemed to be starting to lose his mojo by the end of the year.
> 
> Yet there were still some good musical moments this year. Pink Floyd released their brilliant follow up to Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here. Led Zeppelin had one last classic album up their sleeve in Physical Graffiti and, by the end of the year, Queen and Patti Smith would release their respective landmark albums in A Night at the Opera and Horses. Horses would perhaps be the first fired shot in what would become known as punk rock, while A Night at the Opera featured the classic Bohemian Rhapsody. Plus there was also the announcement of the second coming by Time and Newsweek by way of Bruce Springsteen. Unfortunately, he wasn’t the second coming after all, but he ended up having a superstar-like career anyway, just not in 1975.
> 
> ...



In red 1974 and before.

Blue never released in UK.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 15, 2019)

Stone Cold Crazy was never released in the UK?. Man, you missed a great song. It was an album track here, off Sheer Heart Attack (which also puts it in 1974 technically). Sometimes I fudge things a little it make it sound more in line with the American charts. Having said that, I probably did miss a few as I do prefer to list them according to actual release. Ballroom Blitz probably falls under that faux pas. Even No.9 Dream was actually from 1974, but released as a single in the US in 1975, so I cheated a little on that one. Devious little bugger, ain't I? :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 16, 2019)

*1976.*







Welcome to the year of the Bicentennial where punk explodes, well sort of.

I say sort of because, while it was getting some pretty nice press, it wasn’t exactly big on the American Top Forty. Nobody really knew of the Ramones outside of New York and forget about anyone else, including even Patti Smith. No, instead we were treated to such classic fare as Afternoon Delight and that great ex-Beatle ditty, Silly Love Songs. But don’t fret, because the top forty will get even worse.

Album rock wasn’t much better even with Queen pretty much owning the year. Led Zeppelin released a near bomb this year and the biggest album they were talking about on AOR radio was Frampton Comes Alive, yeah, it was that kind of year.

But, if you looked hard enough, and believe me, I did, you’ll find some amazing gems in 1976 as you’ll see in my top 100 of 1976. Yes, there are still some standard sounds of the day, but there are also quite a few punk rock or at least retro rock classics here too, so let’s take a gander, shall we?





Bohemian Rhapsody- Queen
Shake Some Action- Flamin Groovies
Blitzkrieg Bop- Ramones
I’m Stranded- Saints
Road Runner- Modern Lovers
Pumping My Heart- Patti Smith
American Girl- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Dazz- Brick
Village Ghetto Land- Stevie Wonder
Crazy On You- Heart
Pablo Picasso- Modern Lovers
Strange Magic- Electric Light Orchestra
Elegie- Patti Smith
Golden Years- David Bowie
Beat On the Brat- Ramones
One Summer Dream- Electric Light Orchestra
Dreamboat Annie- Heart
Tear the Roof Off the Sucker- Parlaiment
Little Johnny Jewel- Television
You’re My Best Friend- Queen
Hand of Fate- Rolling Stones
Step Right Up- Tom Waits
Back in the Saddle- Aerosmith
Cherry Bomb- Runaways
Fly Like an Eagle- Steve Miller
Dream Weaver- Gary Wright
I Wish- Stevie Wonder
All By Myself- Eric Carmen
Birdland- Patti Smith
I Wanna Be Your Boyfriend- Ramones
Big Boy- Sparks
Kid Charlemagne- Steely Dan
Don’t Touch Me There- Tubes
Note Your Never Wrote- Wings
Summer- War
Play That Funky Music- Wild Cherry
Get the Funk Outta My Face- Brothers Johnson
Stay- David Bowie
We Want Mine- Crack the Sky
I’ll Cry Alone- Flamin Groovies
Magic Man- Heart
I’m in Disgrace- Kinks
Blinded By the Light- Manfred Mann’s Earth Band
Final Solution- Pere Ubu
Fernando- ABBA
The New Teller- Modern Lovers
The Boys Are Back in Town- Think Lizzy
Rock n Me- Steve Miller Band
Fool To Cry- Rolling Stones
The Ripper- Judas Priest
Harry’s House- Joni Mitchell
The Royal Scam- Steely Dan
Last Child- Aerosmith
It’s a Long Way To the Top- AC/DC
The Raven- Alan Parson’s Projest
I’m Mandy Fly Me- 10cc
Somebody To Love- Queen
Nobody’s Fault But Mine- Led Zeppelin
Enjoy Yourself- Jacksons
Don’t Fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult
Yes It’s True- Flamin Groovies
Livin Thing- Electric Light Orchestra
Nobody’s Fault- Aerosmith
Let Me Take You Home Tonight- Boston
New Rose- Damned
Stay- David Bowie
Landslide- Fleetwood Mac
Cocaine- JJ Cale
Cry Tough- Nils Lofgren
Hot Stuff- Rolling Stones
Action- Sweet
Love Hangover- Diana Ross
Taxi Grab- Jethro Tull
Sing Child- Heart
Shangri-La- Electric Light Orchestra
Maybe I Can Everybody Tonight- Crack the Sky
Sara- Bob Dylan
Nadia’s Theme- Barry DeVorzon and Perry Botkin Jr.
Martian Landscape- UFO
Fifty Ways To Leave Your Lover- Paul Simon
Torn Between Two Lovers- Mary MacGregor
Spirit in the Night- Manfred Mann’s Earth Band
It’s OK- Beach Boys
I Do I Do I Do I Do I Do- ABBA
I Cheat the Hangman- Doobie Brothers
‘39’- Queen
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap- AC/DC
Mozambique- Bob Dylan
More More More- Andrea True Connection
Let Em In- Wings
Get Up and Boogie- Silver Convention
Sorry Seems To Be the Hardest Word- Elton John
Fields and Fields of People- Strange
Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue- Ramones
Take the Money and Run- Steve Miller Band
More Than a Feeling- Boston
Disco Lady- Johnnie Taylor
Shake Your Booty- KC and the Sunshine Band
This Song- George Harrison
Rhiannon- Fleetwood Mac
 

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 17, 2019)

*1977.*







Now this is the year punk rock really takes hold. It’s also a big year for disco as it’s getting quite close to the peak of its popularity.  American Top Forty though remained a wasteland with not only the disco sounds of the day, good and bad (At least Disco Duck was behind us), but more watered down MOR hits that was dominated by You Light Up My Life, a song that topped the charts for ten weeks even though everyone swore they hated it.  Of course this was also the year we lost Elvis Presley and he would have a posthumous hit with Way Down. The good news was there was a comeback in contemporary rock at least in the form of The Eagles (Hotel California) and Fleetwood Mac (Rumours), the biggest bands of my high school years.

But not for me though, while I admit, that I actually like You Light Up My Life (please, no tomatoes), my chart is mostly full of punk from the US and England. The Sex Pistols especially have a pretty big year on this year’s chart as does Blondie and Elvis Costello.  Indeed only a few non-punk/new wavers make it onto this year’s chart and that will ring true for the next couple years at least.

So, with that…





Heroes- David Bowie
Pretty Vacant- Sex Pistols
Gary Gilmore’s Eyes- Adverts
Look Good In Blue- Blondie
Less Than Zero- Elvis Costello
Sounds From the Street- Jam
See No Evil- Television
Anarchy in the UK- Sex Pistols
Sheena Is a Punk Rocker- Ramones
X Offender- Blondie
Lust For Life- Iggy Pop
Waiting For the End of the World- Elvis Costello
God Save the Queen- Sex Pistols
In the Flesh- Blondie
Psycho Killer- Talking Heads
What in the World- David Bowie
Wonderous Stories- Yes
Solsbury Hill- Peter Gabriel
Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft- Klaatu
We Are the Champions- Queen
Blank Generation- Richard Hell and the Voidoids
Tie Your Mother Down- Queen
Watching the Detectives- Elvis Costello
Orgasm Addict- Buzzcocks
Strawberry Letter 23- Brothers Johnson
Barracuda- Heart
I’m So Bored With the USA- Clash
Beauty and the Beast- David Bowie
Pissing in a River- Patti Smith
Sentimental Lady- Bob Welch
The Punk- Cherry Vanilla
You Light Up My Life- Debby Boone
Your Generation- Generation X
Sex and Drugs and Rock n Roll- Ian Dury
Sleepwalker- Kinks
All Kindsa Girls- Real Kids
Chinese Rocks- Johnny Thunders and the Heartbreakers
Carry On Wayward Son- Kansas
Got To Give It Up- Marvin Gaye
Politcians in My Eyes- Death
River Song- Dennis Wilson
Jet Airliner- Steve Miller Band
Isn't She Lovely- Stevie Wonder
The Killing of Georgie- Rod Stewart
Give a Little Bit- Supertramp
Prove It- Television
The Piano Has Been Drinking- Tom Waits
The Wild the Beautiful and the Damned- Ultravox
Rip Her To Shreds- Blondie
I Feel Love- Donna Summer
Couldn’t Get It Right- Climax Blues Band
Sound and Vision- David Bowie
Tightrope- Electric Light Orchestra
Teenage Depression- Eddie and the Hot Rods
C’est La Vie- Greg Lake
Hotel California- Eagles
Alison- Elvis Costello
China Girl- Iggy Pop
The Chain- Fleetwood Mac
I’m Gonna Tear Your Playhouse Down- Graham Parker and the Rumour
Do Anything You Wanna Do- Eddie and the Hot Rods
The Passenger- Iggy Pop
I’m Your Boogie Man- KC and the Sunshine Band
Hanging On the Telephone- Nerves
Dirty Pictures- Radio Stars
Gimme Gimme Shock Treatment- Ramones
Venus- Television
Swingtown- Steve Miller Band
The First Cut is the Deepest- Rod Stewart
She Say Yea- Scruffs
In the Sun- Blondie
Aloha Steve and Danno- Radio Birdman
Police and Thieves- Junior Murvin
Hiroshima Mon Amor- Ultravox
Dancing Queen- ABBA
The Angels Want To Wear My Red Shoes- Elvis Costello
Second Hand News- Fleetwood Mac
One Chord Wonders- Adverts
Mary of the Fourth Form- Boomtown Rats
Telephone Line- Electric Light Orchestra
White Riot- Clash
The Modern World- Jam
I’m In You- Peter Frampton
 Dancing the Night Away- Motors
Get a Grip On Yourself- Stranglers
Uh Oh Love Comes To Town- Talking Heads
Kick It Out- Heart
Brick House- Commodores
In the City- Jam
Sir Duke- Stevie Wonder
Neat Neat Neat- Damned
My Sex- Ultravox
Little Girl Lies- Blondie
Jammin- Bob Marley
Dreams- Fleetwood Mac
Godzilla- Blue Oyster Cult
Year of the Cat- Al Stewart
I Wouldn’t Want To Be Like You- Alan Parsons Project
We Vibrate- Vibrators
Crackerbox Palace- George Harrison
 

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2019)

*1978.*








In some ways it was a tale of two nations. America seemed content to listen to the likes of Foreigner, Kansas, The Eagles, and Fleetwood Mac while disco was bigger than ever. The Bee Gees had the biggest year since Beatlemania after scoring two monster hits off the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack. So, in America, everything seemed bright and cheery.

But in merry old England, punk rock reigned. The Jam knocked the Who off as England’s premier mod rock band while bands like the Clash and the Damned sent establishment heads rolling. The Sex Pistols, 1977’s darlings, self destructed in an ill advised US tour of mostly dives in the South in one of punk rock’s most celebrated moments.

Back in America, there were artists from both sides of the pond that were beginning to make an impact. Patti Smith scored with a Bruce Springsteen song while the Boss himself was making the first of many comebacks. Talking Heads scored with the Al Green cover Take Me To the River and Elvis Costello added a farfisa organ with the Attractions and he became an underground darling of sorts.

And then there was Devo, who is my favorite band of 1978 (Though Costello comes close). My top 100 is decidedly new wavey with the occasional established artist (notably Queen) popping in now and then.

And so with that…



Satisfaction- Devo
This Year’s Girl- Elvis Costello
I Am the Cosmos- Chris Bell
Ghost Dance- Patti Smith
Spread Your Wings- Queen
 I Wanna Be Sedated- Ramones
Sweet Talkin Woman- Electric Light Orchestra
Your Love Is Like Nuclear Waste- Tuff Darts
Up Bondage Up Yours- X Ray Spex
Take Me To the River- Talking Heads
Uncontrollable Urge- Devo
Teenage Kicks- Undertones
Pump It Up- Elvis Costello
I Need You For Someone- Jam
Beast of Burden- Rolling Stones
Get Down Make Love- Queen
Tomorrow Night- Shoes
Because the Night- Patti Smith
Ready Steady Go- Generation X
King’s Lead Hat- Eno
Wuthering Heights- Kate Bush
Ever Fallen in Love- Buzzcocks
Rockaway Beach- Ramones
Ca Plan Pour Moi- Plastic Betrand
Teenage Lobotomy- Ramones
Shattered- Rolling Stones
Hong Kong Garden- Siouxsie and the Banshees
Don’t Let It Get You Down- Wings
Electrical Language- Be Bop Deluxe
I Don’t Mind- Buzzcocks
I Am the Fly- Wire
The Man With the Child in His Eyes- Kate Bush
Radio Radio- Elvis Costello
Another Girl Another Planet- Only Ones
Cheree- Suicide
We Got the Neutron Bomb- Weirdos
I Just Want To Have Something To Do- Ramones
Dust in the Wind- Kansas
It’s Late- Queen
Quiet Men- Ultravox
Miss You- Rolling Stones
Hammer Horror- Kate Bush
We Three- Patti Smith
Shot By Both Sides- Magazine
I Must Be in Love- Rutles
Baker Street- Gerry Rafferty
Mongoloid- Devo
The Beat- Elvis Costello
Hanging On the Telephone- Blondie
What Do I Get- Buzzcocks
Prove It All Night- Bruce Springsteen
Stayin Alive- Bee Gees
Don’t Let It Show- Alan Parsons Band
Can’t Stand Losing You- Police
2-4-6-8 Motorway- Tom Robinson Band
When the Whip Comes Down- Rolling Stones
Straight On- Heart
Follow You Follow Me- Genesis
Too Much Paranoias- Devo
Nuclear Apathy- Crack the Sky
Surrender- Cheap Trick
Just What I Needed- Cars
11:59- Blondie
I’ve Never Loved Eva Braun- Boomtown Rats
Homicide- 999
The Name of the Game- ABBA
Sure the Boy Was Green- Horslips
Little Triggers- Elvis Costello
The Man Who Dies Everyday- Ultravox
Come Back Jonee- Devo
She’s So Modern- Boomtown Rats
Me and My Desire- 999
Badlands- Bruce Springsteen
Jealousy- Poppees
Far Away Eyes- Rolling Stones
Bold as Brass- Split Enz
Far Away Eyes- Rolling Stones
Londowntown- Wings
Love is Like Oxygen- Sweet
Jocko Homo- Devo
Ever Fallen In Love- Buzzcocks
We’re a Happy Family- Ramones
My Best Friend’s Girl- Cars
Surreal Estate- Be Bop Deluxe
Hand In Hand- Elvis Costello
Can We Still Be Friends- Todd Rundgren
Take a Chance On Me- ABBA
Werewolves of London- Warren Zevon
Kerouac- Willie Alexander and the Boom Boom Band
Night Fever- Bee Gees
Go the Whole Wide World- Wreckless Eric
Police Car- Larry Wallis
Heartless- Heart
Around the Universe in 90 Days- Klaatu
Changing of the Guard- Bob Dylan
Darkness on the Edge of Town- Bruce Springsteen
Who Are You- Who
Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
Mr. Blue Sky- Electric Light Orchestra
Emergency- 999
 

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 19, 2019)

*1979.*







A couple things happened this year outside of the Three Mile Island Nuclear Power Plant meltdown. One, New Wave was now the dominant force on the American charts. Bands like Blondie and Police finally broke through while the B-52 was making us dance with their Rock Lobster.

The other notable moment was the collapse of disco. On July 12, 1979, nothing was bigger than disco. It was so widespread that even bands like the Rolling Stones and Rod Stewart were trying to cash in on the sound. On July 13, 1979 and afterwards, you couldn’t give away a disco single. Why? Well there was something called Disco Demolition Night in Chicago. It was initially meant as a gag by DJ Steve Dahl and had the support of the popular Disco Sucks movement. Well, lets just say the Disco Sucks movement got a little out of control and a near riot ensued in between the fireworks and they had to cancel the baseball came (It was being held before a White Sox game). And Rolling Stone Magazine blamed the collapse of disco on racism which tells you they didn’t know the Bee Gees were white. 

Anyway, my rant on disco notwithstanding (with exceptions I compare the worst of disco to, say, the Osmond Brothers, not James Brown or Isaac Hayes or even Donna Summer), take a look at my top 100. It’s a lot of New Wave again to be sure but I think there are a few odd entries in here too. So enjoy. 



Accidents Will Happen- Elvis Costello
Rock Lobster- B-52s
Dancing Barefoot- Patti Smith
I Don’t Like Mondays- Boomtown Rats
Boys Keep Swinging- David Bowie
Broken English- Marianne Faithful
Playground Twist- Siouxsie and the Banshees
I Just Can’t Be Happy Today- Damned
Hey Hey My My (Into the Black)- Neil Young
Chemistry Class- Elvis Costello
Eine Symphony- Monochrome Set
Look Sharp- Joe Jackson
Roxanne- Police
Oliver’s Army- Elvis Costello
Secret Agent Man- Devo
Money- Flying Lizards
My Sharona- Knack
Pop Musik- M
Look Back in Anger- David Bowie
52 Girls- B 52s
Accidents Never Happen- Blondie
Dream Police- Cheap Trick
The Day My Baby Gave Me a Surprise- Devo
Breakfast in America- Supertramp
DJ- David Bowie
Praying To the Aliens- Tubeway Army
Lipstick- Buzzcocks
Video Killed the Radio Star- Buggles
Starry Eyes- Records
Making Plans For Nigel- XTC
Harmony in my Head- Buzzcocks
Planet Claire- B- 52s
Hey St Peter- Flash and the Pan
Bela Lugosi’s Dead- Bauhaus
They Don’t Know- Kirsty MacColl
Cruel To Be Kind- Nick Lowe
Life During Wartime- Talking Heads
Do the Dog- Specials
Where’s Bill Grundy Now- Television Personalities
Senior Service- Elvis Costello
Dreaming- Blondie
Everybody’s Happy Nowadays- Buzzcocks
Boys Don’t Cry- Cure
Girl’s Talk- David Edmunds
Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick- Ian Dury and the Blockheads
One Step Beyond- Madness
It’s Different For Girls- Joe Jackson
Who Do You Love- George Thorogood and the Destroyers
Another Brick in the Wall- Pink Floyd
On My Radio- Selecter
Gangsters- Specials
Up the Junction- Squeeze
Take the Long Way Home- Supertramp
Down in the Park- Tubeway Army
One Way Or Another- Blondie
I Want You To Want Me- Cheap Trick
Good Times Roll- Cars
Joe’s Garage- Frank Zappa
I’m the Man- Joe Jackson
Electricity- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
In the Evening- Led Zeppelin
The Staircase- Siouxsie and the Banshees
Cool For Cats- Squeeze
Life Begins at the Hop- XTC
Discovering Japan- Graham Parker and the Rumour
Green Shirt- Elvis Costello
I Fought the Law- Clash
Walking Out on Love- Beat
Always Look On the Bright Side of Life- Monty Python
Switchboard Susan- Nick Lowe
Driver’s Seat- Sniff n the Tears
Dream Baby Dream- Suicide
Blockhead- Devo
Message in a Bottle- Police
I Should Have Known Better- Richard Lloyd
Girl of My Dreams- Bram Tchiacovsky
All Of My Love- Led Zeppelin
Local Girls- Graham Parker and the Rumour
Why Can’t I Touch It- Buzzcocks
Goon Squad- Elvis Costello
Heart of Glass- Blondie
Message To You Rudy- Specials
Going Underground- Jam
Mirror Stars- Fabulous Poodles
Don’t Bring Me Down- Electric Light Orchestra
Crawling From the Wreckage- Dave Edmunds
Grinding Halt- Cure
Let’s Go- Cars
Thrash- Cowboys International
You’re Much Madder Than Me- Human Switchboard
Take the Long Way Home- Supertramp
Highway To Hell- AC/DC
Lucky Number- Lene Lovitch
Good Girls Don’t- Knack
Blow Away- George Harrison
Dog and Butterfly- Heart
Concrete Jungle- Specials
I’m Bored- Iggy Pop
Don’t Stop Till You Get Enough- Michael Jackson
Don’t Do Me Like That- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
 

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 20, 2019)

*1980.*








It was a bizarre year news wise in the United States as the news networks kept daily tabs on the Iranian Hostage Crisis and young men, including yours truly, had to register for a possible draft because of the Russian invasion of Afghanistan. And of course there was the Olympic boycott. And it was an election year to boot.

Musically, this may have been the peak of New Wave. Disco was certainly dead and it was a little hard to find a lot of R&B on the charts which makes you wonder if Rolling Stone magazine had a point.  More new faces appeared on the horizon like The Pretenders as well as Christopher Cross for you MOR fans out there. It was a year of tragedy as John Bonham of Led Zeppelin died of alcoholic misadventure but it was also a year of great comebacks.  Most significant was the comeback of one John Lennon and, while I admit at the time, that new album seemed a bit, well, MOR, it was good to hear him on the radio again- until, well…

Anyway, here is my top 100 for 1980…



Atomic- Blondie
Holiday in Cambodia- Dead Kennedys
Pulling Mussels From the Shell- Squeeze
Echo Beach- Martha and the Muffins
Brass In Pocket- Pretenders
London Calling- Clash
I Got You- Split Enz
Ashes To Ashes- David Bowie
I Will Follow- U2
Call Me- Blondie
Monday- Jam
Waterfalls- Paul McCartney
If I Didn’t Love You- Squeeze
Redemption Song- Bob Marley
Clowntime Is Over- Elvis Costello
Starting Over- John Lennon
Private Idaho- B-52s
I Hope I Never- Split Enz
What I Like About You- Romantics
Watching the Wheels- John Lennon
Funkytown- Lipps Inc
Fashion- David Bowie
Girl U Want- Devo
Tattooed Love Boys- Pretenders
Vienna- Ultravox
Mirror in the Bathroom- English Beat
Romantic Me- Polyrock
Rescue- Echo and the Bunnymen
Love Will Tears Us Apart- Joy Division
White Mice- Modettes
Kid- Pretenders
Christine- Siouxsie and the Banshees
Disgracing the Family Name- Skafish
Do You Remember Rock n Roll Radio- Ramones
Stereotype- Specials
Another Nail in the Heart- Squeeze
Games Without Frontiers- Peter Gabriel
I Know Where Syd Barrett Lives- Television Personalities
Passing Strangers- Ultravox
Wednesday Week- Undertones
Once in a Lifetime- Talking Heads
Cars- Gary Numan
She’s So Cold- Rolling Stones
Viva Las Vegas- Dead Kennedys
Beat Crazy- Joe Jackson
Rock n Roll High School- Ramones
What Does Sex Mean To Me- Human Sexual Response
California Uber Alles- Dead Kennedys
You’ll Always Find Me in the Kitchen at Parties- Jona Lewie
How I Wrote Elastic Man- Fall
Start- Jam
Clampdown- Clash
I Walked With a Zombie- Roky Erickson
This Song- Polyrock
Generals and Majors- XTC
Soul Kitchen- X
Hungry Heart- Bruce Springsteen
New Amsterdam- Elvis Costello
Tell That Girl To Shut Up- Holly and the Italians
Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps)- David Bowie
Clones- Alice Cooper
Seventeen Seconds- Cure
The Winner Takes It All- ABBA
Train In Vain- Clash
Dancing With Myself- Generation X
There She Goes- Nervus Rex
Run Like Hell- Pink Floyd
Sleepwalk- Ultravox
Nobody Takes Me Seriously- Split Enz
Living Through Another Cuba- XTC
Touch and Go- Cars
Teacher Teacher- Rockpile
Cool- Pylon
Enola Gay- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
Woman- John Lennon
I’m Alive- Electric Light Orchestra
Your Phone’s Off the Hook But You’re Not- X
Here Comes My Girl- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Tell It To Carrie- Romantics
That’s Entertainment- Jam
Gates of Steel- Devo
The Tide is High- Blondie
The River- Bruce Springsteen
Did You See Me- Bus Boys
Don’t Wait Up For Me- Beat
Jumping Someone Else’s Train- Cure
Refugee- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
It’s No Game- David Bowie
Biko- Peter Gabriel
We Live For Love- Pat Benatar
Whip It- Devo
Back of My Hand- Jags
Brand New Cadillac- Clash
Bucket Rider- Polyrock
Comfortably Numb- Pink Floyd
Hanging Around With You- Shoes
Minimum Wage- Bus Boys
Another One Bites the Dust- Queen
Ace of Spades- Motorhead
People Who Died- Jim Carroll Band
 

The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 21, 2019)

*1981.*







And the era of Post-Punk and Post Wave has begun. And it was an angry year with a President the youthful musicians didn’t particularly like. It was a fairly violent year despite the release of the hostages in Iran. Reagan was shot, The Pope was shot, and Anwar Sadat was killed. Other than that, world leaders were quite safe.

I have to admit that 1981 was not one of my favorite years musically. I’m sure it was partly due to the hangover following John Lennon’s death, but top forty radio, especially AM radio (which was dying by this point), was full of mostly MOR material with the likes of Christopher Cross and Air Supply. It wasn’t until later that I discovered that 1981 indeed had some very good musical moments.

And as such, here is my list for 1981…



Pretty In Pink- Psychedelic Furs
White Girl- X
Jackie Onassis- Human Sexual Response
She’s Like Heroin To Me- Gun Club
Tainted Love- Soft Cell
Is That Love- Squeeze
Seven Year Ache- Roseanne Cash
That’s When I Reach For My Revolver- Mission of Burma
Genius of Love- Tom Tom Club
Kids in America- Kim Wilde
Ghost Town- Specials
Tempted- Squeeze
We Got the Beat- Go Gos
Julie Ocean- Undertones
The Flood- Blue Orchids
Waiting On a Friend- Rolling Stones
One Step Ahead- Split Enz
If You Have Ghosts- Roky Erickson
Gloria- U2
Sex Beat- Gun Club
Lust To Love- Go Gos
Johnny Are You Queer- Josie Cotton
History Never Repeats- Split Enz
Rapture- Blondie
Beautiful Gardens- Cramps
Arabian Knights- Siouxsie and the Banshees
Clubland- Elvis Costello
Bad Reputation- Dbs
Love Song- Polyrock
Girls On Film- Duran Duran
Waltz in Black- Ultravox
Telegram Sam- Bauhaus
Police On My Back- Clash
Fascist Groove Thing- Heaven 17
There a Guy Works at the Chip Shop Thinks He’s Elvis- Kirsty MacColl
Message of Love- Pretenders
Beautiful World- Devo
Start Me Up- Rolling Stones
Wait For the Blackout- Damned
Girls On Film- Duran Duran
A Woman In Love- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
When Our Love Passed Out On the Couch- X
Talk of the Town- Pretenders
The Lunatics- Fun Boy Three
Been Teen- Dolly Mixture
Clock- Danse Society
Bad Reputation- Joan Jett and the Blackhearts
It’s Gonna Happen- Undertones
The Unguarded Moment- Church
Better Things- Kinks
From a Whisper To a Scream- Elvis Costello
One Good Reason- Swingers
Are You Ready For the Sex Girls- Gleaming Spires
Waiting For a Girl Like You- Foreigner
The Once Over Twice- X
Demystification- Zounds
Ring of Fire- Wall of Voodoo
Our Lips Are Sealed- Go Gos
Dynamite- Dbs
Hitsville UK- Clash
Back in Black- AC/DC
Up All Night- Boomtown Rats
Girl’s Talk- Elvis Costello
Stop Fooling Around- Elvis Costello
Can’t Stop the World- Go Gos
The Itch- Kix
The KKK Took My Baby Away- Ramones
Prole Art Threat- Fall
Just Can’t Get Enough- Depeche Mode
Destroyer- Kinks
Treat Me Right- Pat Benatar
In Quintessence- Squeeze
The Waiting- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
I’m in Love With a German Film Star- Passions
Goodbye Sadness- Yoko Ono
Kids Are the Same- Beat
Green Door- Cramps
Working in the Coalmine- Devo
Do You Wanna Touch Me Oh Yeah- Joan Jett
Souvenir- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
Invisible Sun- Police
Planet Earth- Duran Duran
Only the Stones Remain- Soft Boys
Under Pressure- Queen and David Bowie
Celebrate the Bullet- Selecter
Youth of Eglington- Black Uhuru
Dr Luther’s Assistant- Elvis Costello
We Want the Airwaves- Ramones
Yeah Yeah Yeah- Kix
Adult Books- X
Time- Alan Parsons Project
Elephant Talk- King Crimson
All Those Years Ago- George Harrison
Hang Fire- Rolling Stones
Working Girl- Members
Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes
The Voice- Ultravox
Fish Heads- Barnes and Barnes
The Breakup Song- Greg Kihn
Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic- Police
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 22, 2019)

*1982.*








Musically, things were now solidly in the post-punk era as bands like the Clash would have solid years.  Cable television’s MTV really took hold this year and new acts were finding themselves onto the scene by way of music videos. The Stray Cats, from America, but more popular in England, broke through in a big way in the states while bands as diverse as The Human League, Soft Cell, and Men at Work were also making an impact on the charts.

So where does that leave me? Well, for me, there is still a funk over Lennon as tribute songs continued to have an impact, most notably Paul McCartney’s Here Today.  Bruce Springsteen’s Nebraska is my favorite album of the year even though only one of his songs make my list.  And some kudos for Translator (anyone hear of them besides me? :lol: ), The Stranglers, X, Ultravox, etc.

Anyway, here we go…



Situation- Yazoo
Everywhere That I’m Not- Translator
I Love a Man in a Uniform- Gang of Four
TV Party- Black Flag
Twilight Zone- Golden Earring
Mad World- Tears For Fears
Here Today- Paul McCartney
Golden Brown- Stranglers
Rumble in Brighton- Stray Cats
New Frontier- Don Fagen
Crazy- Pylon
Homosapien- Pete Shelley
Strange Little Girl- Stranglers
Reap The Wild Wind- Ultravox
Should I Stay Or Should I Go- Clash
The Have Nots- X
Everything You See- Translator
Atlantic City- Bruce Springsteen
Do You Really Want To Hurt Me- Culture Club
Runaway Boys- Stray Cats
I Know What Boys Like- Waitresses
The Message- Grandmaster Flash
The Bitterest Pill- Jam
Never Say Never- Romeo Void
More Than This- Roxy Music
Winter Kills- Yazoo
Shock the Monkey- Peter Gabriel
Computer Love- Kraftwerk
Senses Working Overtime- XTC
Carnival of Sorts (Boxcars) – REM
Let’s Go To Bed- Cure
Through Being Cool- Devo
The Loved Ones- Elvis Costello
Beat Surrender- Jam
Real Men- Joe Jackson
Planet Rock- Afrika Baambaataa
Wot- Captain Sensible
It Must Be Love- Madness
Avalon- Roxy Music
Sex Dwarf- Soft Cell
I Predict- Sparks
Stray Cat Strut- Stray Cats
The Gun- Lou Reed
A Celebration- U2
Empty Garden- Elton John
Man Out of Time- Elvis Costello
A Town Called Malice- Jam
Marquis Cha Cha- Fall
I Know There’s Something Going On- Frieda
Breaking Us In Two- Joe Jackson
Let X=X- Laurie Anderson
Stick It Where the Sun Don’t Shine- Nick Lowe
1999- Prince
Promised You a Miracle- Simple Minds
Wolves Lower- REM
Torch- Soft Cell
Da Da Da- Trio
I Had Too Much To Dream- Thought
Rock This Town- Stray Cats
Ball and Chain- XTC
Our House- Madness
Joan of Arc- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
The Old Lady Who Swallowed the Fly- Flipper
It Ain’t What You Do- Fun Boy Three
Someday Someway- Marshall Crenshaw
House of Fun- Madness
Jerkin Back and Forth- Devo
Glad To Be Gay- Tom Robinson Band
Rock the Casbah- Clash
He Was Really Saying Something- Bananarama
I Ran (So Far Away)- A Flock of Seagulls
White Wedding- Billy Idol
In the Congo- Bongos
Love Without Anger- Devo
Sexual Healing- Marvin Gaye
Angst in My Pants- Sparks
Don’t You Want Me- Human League
Black Coffee In Bed- Squeeze
You Got Lucky- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Talk Talk- Talk Talk
That’s I Escaped My Certain Fate- Mission of Burma
I Love Rock n Roll- Joan Jett and the Blackhearts
Words- Missing Persons
Rank and File- Rank and File
Tell Me When It’s Over- Dream Syndicate
Happy Talk- Captain Sensible
Space Age Love Song- A Flock of Seagulls
Steppin Out- Joe Jackson
Goodbye To You- Scandal
Gardening at Night- REM
The Look of Love- ABC
Wishing- A Flock of Seagulls
Nip It in the Bud- B-52s
Goody Two Shoes- Adam Ant
The Hungry Wolf- X
Beyond Belief- Elvis Costello
Amplifier- Dbs
Spirits in the Material- Police
Jack and Diane- John Cougar Mellencamp
He Could Be the One- Josie Cotton
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 23, 2019)

*1983.*







MTV was riding high this year and more bands influenced by the original New Wave were making an impact. Of course this was the year of Thriller and Michael Jackson mania. A second ‘superstar’ era seemed to be upon us as Madonna was also starting out about this time. This was also the year U2 broke through with their War album and college rock became popular, well, in colleges anyway.

Which brings me to a favorite year of mine. Not only do we have one of my all time favorite number ones this year, this is the year my second favorite band next to the Beatles make a real impact. That would be REM in case you’re wondering (I probably haven’t listed them quite yet on that other thread- where am I at, like number 15 now?).

Anyway, observe and enjoy. 



Power and the Passion- Midnight Oil
Sweet Dreams Are Made Of This- Eurythmics
Never Never- Assembly
Back On the Chain Gang- Pretenders
New Years Day- U2
Shaking Through- REM
Mexican Radio- Wall of Voodoo
Gone Daddy Gone- Violent Femmes
Der Kommisar- After the Fire
Talk About the Passion- REM
Uncertain Smile- The The
The Walk- Eurythmics
The Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
Love Is a Stranger- Eurythmics
Seconds- U2
The New World- X
Gravity Talks- Green On Red
Major Tom- Peter Schilling
We Could Send Letters- Aztec Camera
My City Was Gone- Pretenders
Owner of a Lonely Heart- Yes
For Shame- Kix
Billie Jean- Michael Jackson
The Late Great Johnny Ace- Paul Simon
Make a Circuit With Me- Polecats
Every Word Means No- Let’s Active
China- Red Rockers
Life Is Real- Queen
A Million Miles Away- Plimsouls
 Radio Free Europe- REM
Lined Up- Shriekback
Sunday Bloody Sunday- U2
Hymn- Ultravox
Narcolepsy- Green On Red
Blister in the Sun- Violent Femmes
Body Talk- Kix
Lost Outside the Tunnel- Aztec Camera
Blue Monday- New Order
Whenever You’re On My Mind- Marshall Crenshaw
Terry- Kirsty MacColl
This Is the Day- The The
Let Me Go- Heaven 17
The Stand- Alarm
Bang the Drum All Day- Todd Rundgren
True Love Part 2- X
I Love You- Yello
Burning Down the House- Talking Heads
Memphis- Joe Jackson
The Love Cats- Cure
Always Something There To Remind Me- Naked Eyes
Psycho Therapy- Ramones
Perfect Circle- REM
She Blinded Me With Science- Thomas Dolby
40- U2
Every Breath You Take- Police
Oblivious- Aztec Camera
Our Town- Marshall Crenshaw
The Metro- Berlin
Everyday I Write the Book- Elvis Costello
Oldest Story in the World- Plimsouls
Want You- Bangles
Crumblin Down- John Cougar Mellencamp
Poison Arrow- ABC
The One Ting- Inxs
To the Kill- Violent Femmes
She’s In Parties- Bauhaus
Pass the Dutchie- Musical Youth
Five Easy Pieces- Green On Red
Sex, I’m a…- Berlin
China Girl- David Bowie
Let Them All Talk- Elvis Costello
I Don’t Remember- Peter Gabriel
The Spirit Got Lost- Mental as Anything
Radio Silence- Thomas Dolby
Cool Kids- Kix
We Walk- REM
Anna- Trio
Desperate But No Serious- Adam Ant
Don’t Change- Inxs
 Party Weekend- Joe Carrasco and the Crowns
Beat It- Michael Jackson
Song For a Future Generation- B-52s
Only the Strong- Midnight Oil
I Melt With You- Modern English
When I Go To the Beach- Slickee Boys
Jerks On 45- Circle Jerks
Un Alone- Translator
Two Hearts Beat As One- U2
Number With Wings- Bongos
She’s Sexy and Seventeen- Stray Cats
White Lines- Grandmaster Flash
I Must Not Think Bad Thoughts- X
Keep Feeling Fascination- Human League
Not Now John- Pink Floyd
Cruel Summer- Bananarama
The Man Whose Head Expanded- Fall
Burning Up- Madonna
Undercover of the Night- Rolling Stones
Come On Eileen- Dexy’s Midnight Runners
Mary Street- Bangles
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 24, 2019)

*1984.*








It’s 1984. Do you know where your children are? Sorry, I couldn’t resist. Anyway, in many ways 1984 was a continuation of 1983 as we could add Bruce Springsteen, of all people, to the superstar ranks. By now the eighties were pretty well defined in the pop world as electro pop seemed to rule the airwaves. It was all FM radio by now as any AM Top Forty station that was left had been gobbled up by mostly talk radio. College rock too continued to have an impact with the likes of REM and the Replacements.

I was fortunate enough to live in an area where I could catch college rock, as they called it then, on a commercial station. WHFS had moved to Annapolis, about thirty miles from me, with stronger reception, and I felt like a kid who just robbed a candy store. Needless to say, this year’s chart reflects much of what I was hearing on the station at the time, including my favorite song of the eighties.

And Big Brother says…



So Central Rain- REM
I Will Dare- Replacements
Don’t Go Back To Rockville- REM
What Difference Does It Make- Smiths
Eighties- Killing Joke
Pride (In the Name of Love)- U2
Master and Servant- Depeche Mode
Waters Part- Let’s Active
Dover Beach- Bangles
A Spy in the House of Love- Dbs
Pretty Persuasion- REM
Ideal World- Fad Gadget
Room With a View- Let’s Active
Lose Control- Color Me Gone
Radio Ga Ga- Queen
Pony Song- Salem 66
Dancing With Tears In My Eyes- Ultravox
Sixty Eight Guns- Alarm
Here Comes The Rain Again- Eurythmics
Killing Moon- Echo and the Bunnymen
Hero Takes a Fall- Bangles
Shadow Love- Virbrators
Turn To You- Go Gos
99 Luftballoons- Nena
Grow Old With Me- John Lennon
Want Need Love- Pandoras
Why- Bronski Beat
Pretty Girls Make Graves- Smiths
2000 Miles- Pretenders
MLK- U2
Good Technology- Red Guitars
Chamber of Hellos- Wire Train
Big in Japan- Alphaville
Perfect Strangers- Deep Purple
The Only Flame In Town- Elvis Costello
Drive- Cars
White Horse- Laid Back
Against All Odds- Phil Collins
Perfect Skin- Lloyd Cole and the Commotions
Nervous and Shakey- Del Fuegos
Send Me An Angel- Real Life
Marlboro Country- Charlie Pickett and the Eggs
People Are People- Depeche Mode
I Wanna Be Loved- Elvis Costello
Three of a Perfect Pair- King Crimson
Darling Nikki- Prince
Lament- Ultravox
The Politics of Dancing- Re-Flex
In the Ghetto- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
My Friend George- Lou Reed
Robert Deniro’s Waiting- Bananarama
Going Down To Liverpool- Bangles
I Want You Back- Hoodoo Gurus
The Catepillar- Cure
Head Over Heels- Go Gos
Nobody Told Me- John Lennon
Valotte- Julian Lennon
When Doves Cry- Prince
Elvis Presley and America- U2
A Girl In Trouble (Is a Temporary Thing)- Romeo Void
Middle of the Road- Pretenders
The Authority Song- John Cougar Mellencamp
10-5-60- Long Ryders
Mary Don’t Change- Del Fuegos
Whisper To a Scream (Birds Fly)- Icicle Works
Relax- Frankie Goes To Hollywood
I’m On Fire- Bruce Springsteen
Blasphemous Rumours- Depeche Mode
What Is Love- Howard Jones
Never Talking To You Again- Husker Du
Belladonna- Siouxsie and the Banshees
Tesla Girls- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
I Want To Break Free- Queen
The Warrior- Scandal
My Ever Changing Moods- Style Council
Places That Are Gone- Tommy Keene
Nellie the Elephant- Toy Dolls
They Don’t Know- Tracy Ullmann
Dance Hall Days- Wang Chung
Heaven Knows I’m Miserable Now- Smiths
Running Away- Raincoats
Locomotion- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
Glory Days- Bruce Springsteen
Pink Houses- John Cougar Mellencamp
Blue Jean- David Bowie
Through the Years- Tim Finn
When the Generals Talk- Midnight Oil
Purple Rain- Prince
Born in the USA- Bruce Springsteen
Look at That Cadillac- Stray Cats
Tenderness- General Public
Who’s That Girl- Eurythmics
It’s My Life- Talk Talk
Girls- Dwight Twilley
Let’s Go Crazy- Prince
Tojo- Hoodoo Gurus
Turn On the News- Husker Du
Wrapped Around Your Finger- Police
Peace In Our Time- Elvis Costello
Magic- Cars
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 25, 2019)

*1985.*







1985 is probably most famous for the Live Aid concert as Bob Geldof, of Boomtown Rats fame, found a cause and went a little bonkers with it. I’m not sure how much Live Aid ultimately benefited the starving children of Ethiopia, but it did create the biggest live event since Woodstock. And this one was televised.

1985 was also the year of the PMRC hearings where Senators’ wives made their vain attempt to ban rock music, or at least heavy metal anyway. Frank Zappa famously testified but it was Dee Snider who first shut the political types up, then, of all people, John Denver, who decried the evils of censorship to the shock of the puritanical panel. It was a golden moment for freedom of speech advocates to be sure.

In terms of what was on the radio, well, basically, it was eighties style pop with the likes of Madonna and Lionel Richie among others. Tina Turner had a monster year as well. The hair metal bands were also very popular during this period with the likes of Motley Crue and Twisted Sister.

But I was a college rock guy which is weird for a guy who never went to college. It hadn’t been commercialized into modern rock yet so, for me, 1985 was a great year for music. REM is still my favorite band but there are moments from the Jesus and Mary Chain and the Fall as well as some others.  And, of course, don’t forget the Smiths.

And so we party…



Love Vigilantes- New Order
Party at Ground Zero- Fishbone
How Soon is Now- Smiths
Cruiser’s Creek- Fall
Just Like Honey- Jesus and Mary Chain
Trail of Tears- Guadalcanal Diary
Driver 8- REM
Kiss Me On the Bus- Replacements
Sunspots- Julian Cope
Cry- Godley and Crème
Smalltown Boy- Bronski Beat
Pushing Up Daisies- Colour Field
Road To Nowhere- Talking Heads
Sun City- United Artists Against Apartheid
The Day That Lassie Went To the Moon- Camper Van Beethoven
Would I Lie To You- Eurythmics
Bitchin Camaro- Dead Milkmen
Maps and Legends- REM
Please Let Me Get What I Want- Smiths
Shout- Tears For Fears
Your Gold Dress- Dukes of Stratosphear
Psycho- Beats of Bourbon
Here Comes a Regular- Replacements
Stay Up Late- Talking Heads
My Little Underground- Jesus and Mary Chain
25 O Clock- Dukes of Stratosphear
Take the Skinheads Bowling- Camper Van Beethoven
I Spy For the FBI- Untouchables
Common Man- Blasters
Obsession- Animotion
This Is Not America- David Bowie and Pat Meheny
Blue Line- Lets Active
Life in a Northern Town- Dream Academy
Voices Carry- Til Tuesday
Don’t You Forget About Me- Simple Minds
Rock in the USA- John Cougar Mellencamp
Darn Well- Mosquitoes
The Lonely Ones- Chris Isaak
Ghost on the Road- Guadalcanal Diary
I Want To Know What Love Is- Foreigner
Rappin Duke- Shawn Brown
The Homecoming Queen’s Got a Gun- Julie Brown
Waitress in the Sky- Replacements
Whole of the Moon- Waterboys
Everybody Wants To Rule the World- Tears For Fears
The Auctioneer- REM
Like Wow Wipeout- Hoodoo Gurus
Imagination- Belouis Some
Invisible- Alison Moyet
The Colour Field- Colour Field
One Night in Bangkok- Murray Head
Bastards of Young- Replacements
The Lady Don’t Mind- Talking Heads
Running Up That Hill- Kate Bush
Small Town- John Cougar Mellencamp
Where the Hell is Bill- Camper Van Beethoven
Far Side of Crazy- Wall of Voodoo
Raspberry Beret- Prince
Wendell Gee- REM
Marlena On the Wall- Suzanne Vega
Watusi Rodeo- Guadalcanal Diary
Do They Know It’s Christmas- Band Aid
Out of Oblivion- Thought
She Sells Sanctuary- Cult
Ring True- Lets Active
Walking On Sunshine- Katrina and the Waves
Can’t Get Enough of You Baby- Colour Field
Cities in Dust- Siouxsie and the Banshees
Brand New Friend- Lloyd Cole and the Commotions
Burning House of Love- X
You Spin Me Around (Like a Record)- Dead or Alive
Howling at the Moon- Ramones
Green Grow the Rushes- REM
Rain on the Scarecrow- John Cougar Mellencamp
If You Love Somebody Set Them Free- Sting
Bombast- Fall
And She Was- Talking Heads
The Day Marty Robbins Died- Beats of Bourbon
Hit That Perfect Beat- Bronski Beat
Free Yourself- Untouchables
I Love You Like a Ball and Chain- Eurythmics
Best of Both Worlds- Midnight Oil
Happy Boy- Beat Farmers
Sex as a Weapon- Pat Benatar
Close To Me- Cure
Blood From a Stone- Hooters
Endicott- Kid Creole and the Coconuts
Roxanne Roxanne- UTFO
Don’t Come Around Here No More- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Who Needs Love Like That- Erasure
He’s On the Beach- Kirsty MacColl
There Must Be An Angel- Eurythmics
Hallelujah- Leonard Cohen
Things Can Only Get Better- Howard Jones
I Knew the Bride- Nick Lowe
Broken Wings- Mr. Mister
Smooth Operator- Sade
Can’t Get There From Here- REM
Everytime You Go Away- Paul Young
Freeway of Young- Aretha Franklin
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 26, 2019)

*1986.*







In America, the year started on a sad note after the Challenger explosion. Much of the year seemed to concentrate on the tributes and the investigations until they changed the subject over something called Iran-Contra, which will dominate 1987.

Anyway, musically speaking, 1986 could have been 1985’s twin.  Live Aid spawned other feel good events starting with Willie Nelson’s Farm Aid (started in 1985 and now held annually), and the crazy Hands Across America where about a few million people were supposed to hold hands at the same moment and pickpocket each other for donations I guess.  Peter Gabriel and Paul Simon released wildly successful albums this year while Michael Jackson didn’t release anything but he was often in the gossip columns with his hyperbaric chamber and his pet chimp.

For me, there wasn’t one band that really knocked it out for me this year. I was disappointed in REM’s new album despite the one great track. But XTC seemed to be in a creative period as they released Skylarking in between their Dukes of Stratosphear alter ego projects and I like my top 100 overall. Also, this was a comeback year of sorts for Elvis Costello, who released two great albums this year.

So with that…



Dear God- XTC
Fall On Me- REM
West End Girls- Pet Shop Boys
Tokyo Storm Warning- Elvis Costello
Losing Touch With My Mind- Spacemen 3
Brilliant Mistake- Elvis Costello
Who Wants To Live Forever- Queen
It’s Alright (Baby’s Coming Back)- Eurythmics
Always the Sun- Stranglers
Minor Character- Lloyd Cole and the Commotions
Absolute Beginners- David Bowie
Kim the Waitress- Green Pajamas
Missionary Man- Eurythmics
Michael Rockefeller- Guadalcanal Diary
Starry Eyes- Roky Erickson
Kundalini Express- Love and Rockets
Christmas at Ground Zero- Weird Al Yankovic
I Hope You’re Happy Now- Elvis Costello
Earn Enough For Us- XTC
Welcome To the Boomtown- David and David
Oh L’Amour- Erasure
Mean To Me- Crowded House
If You Leave- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
Praying Mantis- Don Dixon
What You Need- Inxs
Thorn In My Side- Eurythmics
In the Clouds- All About Eve
Take My Breath Away- Berlin
Tombstone- Crowded House
Blood and Roses- Bruce Springsteen
Bigmouth Strikes Again- Smiths
Grass- XTC
Russians- Sting
Rise- PIL
Whenever I’m Gone- Prisoners
Bizarre Love Triangle- New Order
Take It So Hard- Keith Richards
Rock Me Amadeus- Falco
World Where You Live- Crowded House
Fadeaway- BoDeans
C’mon Every Beatbox- Big Audio Dynamite
Greetings To the New Brunette- Billy Bragg
Put Your Hand Inside the Puppet Head- They Might Be Giants
Down and Out- Camper Van Beethoven
Calling America- Electric Light Orchestra
Language is a Virus- Laurie Anderson
Sledgehammer- Peter Gabriel
Raymond Chandler Evening- Robyn Hitchcock and the Egyptians
Kiss- Prince
Swan Swan Hummingbird- REM
Don’t Slander Me- Roky Erickson
The Future’s So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades- Timbuk 3
Candlelight Song- Violent Femmes
Anything Anything- Dramarama
What Have You Done For Me Lately- Janet Jackson
Big Time- Peter Gabriel
Suzanne Said- Shallows
One Vision- Queen
Peace Sells But Who’s Buying- Megadeth
Happy Hour- Housemartins
Uncomplicated- Elvis Costello
I Still Believe- Call
Listen Like Thieves- Inxs
Opportunities- Pet Shop Boys
C’est La Vie- Robbie Nevil
Wild Blue Yonder- Screaming Blue Messiahs
Born in the USA- Stanley Clarke Band
Love Train- Woodentops
The Girl From Ipanema Goes To Greenland- B 52s
Anything- Damned
War- Bruce Springsteen
Everywhere I Go- Call
Lulu Land- Camper Van Beethoven
I Still Want You- Del Fuegos
Land of Confusion- Genesis
Don’t Get Me Wrong- Pretenders
No Killing- Violent Femmes
That’s Really Super Supergirl- XTC
Back Where I Belong- Dumptruck
The Way It is- Bruce Hornsby and the Range
Forever Live and Die- Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark
Eleventh Confession- Peter Himmelman
Have You Ever Had It Blue- Style Council
Wild Wild Life- Talking Heads
Downtown Train- Tom Waits
Vienna Calling- Falco
Johnny Come Home- Fine Young Cannibals
Lovable- Elvis Costello
If She Knew What She Wants- Bangles
Fire- Bruce Springsteen
A Question of Time- Depeche Mode
Children of the Revolution- Violent Femmes
In Your Eyes- Peter Gabriel
Joe Stalin’s Cadillac- Camper Van Beethoven
Love Missile- Sigue Sigue Sputnik
Superman- REM
All in My Mind- Love and Rockets
French Kissin in the USA- Debbie Harry
Take Me Home- Phil Collins
All In My Mind- Love and Rockets
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 27, 2019)

*1987.*








And welcome to the year of Iran-Contra where lawyers insist they are not potted plants. If that isn’t enough for you, try the televangelist scandals or the Gary Hart affair. Let’s face it, there was something for everybody this year.

Musically, though, it was very eighties as Michael Jackson made a comeback with his Bad album, an album that I think, in some ways, is better than Thriller, but maybe that’s me.  Whitney Houston was an up and coming star this year as well. It was also the year that U2 exploded with their Joshua Tree album. An interesting year, musically, to be sure.

I think the band that impressed me most this year may have been Concrete Blonde, who released an excellent debut album this year. REM was back with Document and Midnight Oil had Diesel and Dust. And, of course, there was The Joshua Tree. So, all in all, this is a pretty decent top 100 in my opinion.

And, so, I recall…





Never Let Me Down Again- Depeche Mode
Still in Hollywood- Concrete Blonde
Bullet the Blue Sky- U2
Walking With Jesus- Spacemen 3
Not Your Fault- Thin White Rope
Beds Are Burning- Midnight Oil
Life is Life- Laibach
The One I Love- REM
Master of the Universe- Pulp
In God’s Country- U2
It’s the End of the World As We Know It- REM
This is Love- George Harrison
Ship Of Fools- World Party
The Dead Heart- Midnight Oil
Catch- Cure
Behind the Wall of Sleep- Smithereens
Don’t Let Start- They Might Be Giants
When We Was Fab- George Harrison
Don’t Dream It’s Over- Crowded House
Coming Up Close- Til Tuesday
I Still Haven't Found What I’m Looking For- U2
Dance Along the Edge- Concrete Blonde
Gettysburg- Brandos
Dreamworld- Midnight Oil
Alex Chilton- Replacements
CIA Man- Sun City Girls
Strangelove- Depeche Mode
Melody- Lucy Show
Luka- Suzanne Vega
Something So String- Crowded House
This Corrosion- Sisters of Mercy
Alone Again Or- Damned
Fight For Your Right To Party- Beastie Boys
Von Diemen’s Land- U2
Shelter- Lone Justice
Rain in the Summertime- Alarm
Just Like Heaven- Cure
V Thirteen- Big Audio Dynamite
Watching Scotty Die- Dead Milkmen
Got My Mind Set On You- George Harrison
With Or Without You- U2
Pump Up the Volume- M/A/R/R/S
Elvis Is Everywhere- Mojo Nixon and Skid Roper
Girlfriend in a Coma- Smiths
Exhuming McCarthy- REM
Put Down That Weapon- Midnight Oil
Pop Goes the World- Men Without Hats
The Circus- Erasure
Vanishing Girl- Dukes of Stratosphear
True- Concrete Blonde
Now We’re Getting Somewhere- Crowded House
No Sleep Til Brooklyn- Beastie Boys
Heart Full of Soul- Chris Isaak
Why Can’t I Be You- Cure
Devil’s Radio- George Harrison
Bad- Michael  Jackson
A Million Things- Lucy Show
Wasteland- Mission UK
Victim of Love- Erasure
Holiday- Other Ones
Where the Streets Have No Name- U2
All Come True- World Party
Showdown at Big Sky- Robbie Robertson
We’ll Be Together- Sting
True Faith- New Faith
Solitude Standing- Suzanne Vega
Can’t Hardly Wait- Replacements
Love Removal Machine- Cult
Could You Be the One- Husker Du
Touch of Grey- Grateful Dead
Caravan of Love- Housemartins
We Are What We Are- Other Ones
I Say Nothing- Voice of the Beehive
It’s a Sin- Pet Shop Boys
We Care a Lot- Faith No More
Tom’s Diner- Suzanne Vega
My Boyfriend- Cucumbers
Sometimes- Midnight Oil
Suburbia- Pet Shop Boys
You Just Haven't Earned It Yet Baby- Smiths
Infected- The The
Paper in Fire- John Cougar Mellencamp
Need You Tonight- Inxs
Crazy- REM
Hourglass- Squeeze
You Owe Me Some Kind of Love- Chris Isaak
Scotty’s Lament- Connells
Re-ignition- Bad Brains
Mandolin Rain- Bruce Hornsby and the Range
Beware of Darkness- Concrete Blonde
U Got the Look- Prince
The Way You Make Me Feel- Michael Jackson
Lips Like Sugar- Echo and the Bunneymen
Bonneville- Dbs
Hazy Shade of Winter- Bangles
Black Book- Rank and File
Ball of Confusion- Love and Rockets
Thing Called Love- John Hiatt
Jane’s Getting Serious- Jon Astley
Smoking Gun- Robert Cray Band
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 28, 2019)

*1988.*








And welcome to the era of the mall concerts and every teenage boy’s fantasy of seeing Debbie Gibson and Tiffany in a wrestling match.  Both teen idols we’re big draws this year as was George Michael. Guns n Roses, by now, had replaced Motley Crue as the premier hair metal band and these guys we’re fairly scary. You didn’t want to be stuck in an elevator with Axl Rose, that’s for sure.  And hip hop was gaining prominence with the protest group, Public Enemy, one of the most controversial, and quite topical, artists of the late eighties. And, of course, it was the election year when Michael Dukakis blew the election because he couldn’t drive a tank.

Anyway,  my highlights this year include Nick Cave, They Might Be Giants, another great U2 album in Rattle and Hum, and just some crazy songs like Punk Rock Girl. So with that and away we go…




The Mercy Seat- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Orinoco Flow- Enya
Where Is My Mind- Pixies
Everyday Is Like Sunday- Morrissey
Handle With Care- Traveling Wilburys
Route 66- Depeche Mode
Punk Rock Girl- Dead Milkmen
1959- Sisters of Mercy
For My Lover- Tracy Chapman
I Need a Man- Eurythmics
Ana Ng- They Might Be Giants
Charlotte Anne- Julian Cope
Deanna- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
I Want Your Hands On Me- Sinead O’ Connor
Angel of Harlem- U2
Only a Memory- Smithereens
Glad I’m Not a Kennedy- Shona Laing
People Have the Power- Patti Smith
Mandika- Sinead O’Connor
Don’t Believe the Hype- Public Enemy
Higher Ground- Feelies
If We Never Meet Again- Reckless Sleepers
Take Me To the Other Side- Spacemen 3
Pop Song 89- REM
Suedehead- Morrissey
Reptile- Church
Motorcrash- Sugarcubes
Behind the Wheel- Depeche Mode
A Little Respect- Erasure
I’m Your Man- Leonard Cohen
Inside Out- Mighty Lemon Drops
Balloon Man- Robyn Hitchcock and the Egyptians
What Have I Done to Deserve This- Pet Shop Boys
Stop Me If You Heard This One Before- Smiths
World Leader Pretend-REM
Teenage Riot- Sonic Youth
Birthday- Sugarcubes
End of the Line- Traveling Wilburys
Tomorrow People- Ziggy Marley and the Melody Makers
Desire- U2
What I Am- Edie Brickell and the Bohemians
Indian Summer- Beat Happening
What's the Matter Here- 10,000 Maniacs
Carolyn’s Fingers- Cocteau Twins
Chains of Love- Erasure
Better Be Home Soon- Crowded House
Sweet Child O Mine- Guns n Roses
Never Tear Us Apart- Inxs
Real Love- John Lennon
Caribou- PIxies
Across the Universe- Laibach
Up Jumped the Devil- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Dear God- Midge Ure
Anchorage- Michelle Shocked
Nothing But Flowers- Talking Heads
Under the Milky Way- Church
Alphabet Street- Prince
Stand- REM
Fast Car- Tracy Chapman
Peek a Boo- Siouxsie and the Banshees
If We Never Meet Again- Tommy Conwell and the Young Rumblers
They’ll Need a Crane- They Might Be Giants
Copperhead Road- Steve Earle
Congratulations- Traveling Wilburys
Waiting For the Flood- Love and Rockets
Somewhere Down the Crazy River- Robbie Roberston
You Are the Government- Bad Religion
Like the Weather- 10,000 Maniacs
Troy- Sinead O’Connor
Lucretia My Reflection- Sisters of Mercy
The Tweeter and the Monkey Man- Traveling Wilburys
The Girl With the Strawberry Hair- Tallulah Gosh
The House We Used To Live In- Smithereens
Kiss Me Deadly- Lita Ford
I Hate Myself For Loving You- Joan Jett and the Blackhearts
Welcome To the Jungle- Guns n Roses
Jane Says- Jane’s Addiction
Eye of Fatima- Camper Van Beethoven
Victoria- Fall
Turn You Inside Out- REM
Oh My Golly- Pixies
I Wanna Be a Flintstone- Screaming Blue Messiahs
Talking Bout a Revolution- Tracy Chapman
Intoxication- Shriekback
Tumblin Down- Ziggy Marley and the Melody Makers
Back on the Breadline- Hunters and Collectors
Silver Rocket- Sonic Youth
Get Up- REM
Purple Toupee- They Might Be Giants
The Flame- Cheap Trick
Blind- Talking Heads
Man in the Mirror- Michael Jackson
Birth School Work Death- Godfathers
Going Back To Cali- LL Cool J
Slow Turning- John Hiatt
Must I Paint You a Picture- Billy Bragg
When Love Comes To Town- U2
If I Should Fall From Grace With God- Pogues
No New Tale To Tell- Love and Rockets
Circle in the Sand- Belina Carlisle
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 29, 2019)

*1989.*









This was the year the Berlin Wall came tumbling down. It was the year of Tienanmen Square. It was the year of the first signs that the Cold War was finally ending. It was the first truly positive year in at least a decade. Musically, it was another big year for pop as Paula Abdul made her mark this year and Milli Vanilli became something of a pop sensation to the point of even winning a Grammy.

For me though, it was more about what was now being known as modern rock. By now, the college rock that had been prevalent throughout the eighties was becoming a bit commercialized. REM released a video with people jumping up and down basically… okay.  The biggest bands for me this year, though, were Camper Van Beethoven and the Pixies. The late Roy Orbison completed his comeback posthumously, and Chris Isaak had a moment or two as well.

So with that…





Personal Jesus- Depeche Mode
Wicked Game- Chris Isaak
Here Comes Your Man- Pixies
I Was Born in a Laundromat- Camper Van Beethoven
Holding On To the Earth- Sam Phillips
In the Real World- Roy Orbison
Mr. Cab Driver- Lenny Kravitz
Come On Darkness- Camper Van Beethoven
Bring Me Edelweiss- Edelweiss
Love Shack- B-52s
Sun Gone Down- House of Freaks
No Myth- Michael Penn
Head Like a Hole- Nine Inch Nails
Monkey Gone To Heaven- Pixies
About a Girl- NIrvana
Down in It- Nine Inch Nails
Jack Ruby- Camper Van Beethoven
Political World- Bob Dylan
Cast a Shadow- Beat Happening
Don’t Crash the Car Tonight- Mary’s Danish
She’s a Mystery To Me- Roy Orbison
Deadbeat Club- B 52s
Brave New World- Michael Penn
I’ll Be You- Replacements
Knock Me Down- Red Hot Chili Peppers
You Got It-Roy Orbison
If the Sun Doesn’t Shine- Smithereens
Jesus Wants Me For a Sunbeam- Vaselines
A Girl Like You- Smithereens
Channel Z- B-52s
Opening Theme- Camper Van Beethoven
Sweet Jane- Cowboy Junkies
Say No Go- De La Soul
Titanic Days- Kirsty MacColl
Storms in Africa-Enya
Cult of Personality- Living Colour
Buffalo Stance- Neneh Cherry
I Build This Garden For Us- Lenny Kravitz
Rockin in the Free World- Neil Young
The Mayor of Simpleton- XTC
Yellow Moon- Neville Brothers
If It’s Love- Squeeze
Blue Thunder- Galaxie 500
I Believe In Miracles- Ramones
I Don’t Know How To Say Goodbye To You- Sam Phillips
For My Lover- Thelonious Monster
Runnin Down a Dream- Tom Petty
Head On- Jesus and Mary Chain
Mystify- Inxs
Love Song- Cure
Blue Bell Knoll- Cocteau Twins
Black Candy- Beat Happening
God’s Comic- Elvis Costello
Mixed Emotions- Rolling Stones
I Won’t Back Down- Tom Petty
Dancing Barefoot- U2
The Sensual World- Kate Bush
Happy Birthday- Concrete Blonde
Roam- B-52s
Poison- Alice Cooper
Trouble Me- 10,000 Maniacs
Don’t Make Me Dream About You- Chris Isaak
God is a Bullet- Concrete Blonde
Garden of Earthly Delight- XTC
Dizzy- Throwing Muses
Kisses On the Wind- Neneh Cherry
No More Sorry- My Bloody Valentine
Closer To Fine- Indigo Girls
Free World- Kirsty MacColl
Last Cigarette- Dramarama
Humid Press of Days- Camper Van Beethoven
Blues From a Gun- Jesus and Mary Chain
Let Love Rule- Lenny Kravitz
Me Myself and I- De La Soul
Rock and a Hard Place- Rolling Stones
Free Fallin- Tom Petty
The Beaten Generation- The The
I Want It All- Queen
Kill the Mockingbird- House of Freaks
Pictures of You- Cure
Glamour Boys- Living Colour
So Alive- Love and Rockets
Oh Daddy- Adrian Belew
Veronica- Elvis Costello
Achin To Be- Replacements
La La Love You- Pixies
Something I Can Never Have- Nine Inch Nails
She Bangs the Drum- Stone Roses
Open Letter To a Landlord- Living Colour
This Town- Elvis Costello
Wave of Mutilation- Pixies
Higher Ground- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Eardrum Buzz- Wire
Paradise City- Guns n Roses
Sowing the Seeds of Love- Tears For Fears
My Brave Face- Paul McCartney
Dirty Blvd.- Lou Reed
Contact- Big Audio Dynamite
Once Bitten Twice Shy- Great White
Good Thing- Fine Yong Cannibals
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 30, 2019)

*1990.*








Welcome to the 1990s where George Bush the First reigns and Bill Clinton is just some obscure Governor from Arkansas. No one could have predicted we were in for one wild decade, even as we began to pay attention to some obscure country called Kuwait after Iraq invaded it.

Anyway, it was more of the same musically as far as the pop charts go, except for one slight bump. It was discovered that the great Milli Vanilli were lip syncing their songs and had to surrender their Grammy. Needless to say, only one out of the two truly survived the scandal in one of the saddest stories of the decade.

Of course, I have no Milli Vanilli or Paul Abdul on my charts. For me, it’s another great year for the Pixies as well as Depeche Mode, who released their classic Violator album this year.  It’s a mish mash of artists otherwise and a fairly commercial one in the modern rock sense as Indie music as we would know it hadn’t become prominent yet.

So, with that, we have Operation… , well, anyway…




Velouria- Pixies
Pure- Lightning Seeds
Fight the Power- Public Enemy
One Country- Midnight Oil
Policy of Truth- Depeche Mode
True Love Will Find You In the End- Daniel Johnston
Birdhouse In Your Soul- They Might Be Giants
Kinky Afro- Happy Mondays
Enjoy the Silence- Depeche Mode
Put the Message in the Box- World Party
Groove is in the Heart- Deee-Lite
Joey- Concrete Blonde
Only Love Can Break Your Heart- Saint Etienne
Blue Sky Mine- Midnight Oil
Halah- Mazzy Star
Kool Thing- Sonic Youth
Methodist Coloring Book- Dead Milkmen
The King is Half Undressed- Jellyfish
Every Little Thing- Jeff Lynne
Hearing Voices- Galaxie 500
Stepping Stone- Farm
Heaven Or Las Vegas-n Cocteau Twins
Is She Weird/Alison- Pixies
Happiness is a Warm Gun- Breeders
Tayter Country- Cavedogs
World in My Eyes- Depeche Mode
Step On- Happy Mondays
That Is Why- Jellyfish
Been Caught Stealing- Jane’s Addiction
Jesus Was Way Cool- King Missile
King of the Mountain- Midnight Oil
She Hangs Brightly- Mazzy Star
The Weeping Song- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Golden Blunders- Posies
The Power- SNAP!
Just the Way It Is Baby- Rembrandts
It Must Have Been Love- Roxette
More- Sisters of Mercy
Hippychick- Soho
Here’s Where the Story Ends- Sundays
New Orleans is Sinking- Tragically Hip
She’s So High- Blur
Metropolis- Church
Never Enough- Cure
The Man I Used To Be- Jellyfish
Voodoo- Neville Brothers
Mansion On the Hill- Neil Young
Epic- Faith No More
Forgotten Years- Midnight Oil
Stormy Weather- Pixies
Nothing Compares 2 U- Sinead O’Connor
Istanbul (Not Constinapole)- They Might Be Giants
Ouija Board Ouija Board- Morrissey
Only Tongue Can Tell- Trashcan Sinatras
She’s My Baby- Traveling Wilburys
Ball and Chain- Social Distortion
Brothers Gonna Work It Out- Public Enemy
Getting Away With It- Electronic
Iceblink Link- Cocteau Twins
Baby’s Coming Back- Jellyfish
Havalina- Pixies
The Emperor’s New Clothes- Sinead O’Connor
Particle Man- They Might Be Giants
My Friend Goo- Sonic Youth
A Face in the Crowd- Tom Petty
Wilbury Twist- Traveling Wilburys
The Ship Song- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Type- Living Colour
Hard To Handle- Black Crowes
The Magic Number- De La Soul
Stop- Jane’s Addiction
Pretty Pink Rose- Adrian Belew
Gonna Make You Sweat- C&C Music Factory
Tom’s Diner- DNA Featuring Suzanne Vega
Nitroglycerine- Gories
Bob’s Yer Uncle- Happy Mondays
Raspberry Beret- Hindu Love Gods
Candy- Iggy Pop
911 Is a Joke- Public Enemy
Cuts You Up- Peter Murphy
I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got- Sinead O’Connor
Blues Before and After- Smithereens
The House is Rockin- Stevie Ray Vaughn
Way Down Now- World Party
Taste the Pain- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Calling Sarah- Jellyfish
Dangerous- Depeche Mode
The Only One I Know- Charlatans UK
Stone Cold Yesterday- Connells
Disappear- Inxs
Hello I Love You- Cure
Hammer and a Nail- Indigo Girls
Don Henley Must Die- Mojo Nixon
Knockin On Heavens Door- Guns n Roses
I Don’t Know Why I Love You- House of Love
Jealous Again- Black Crowes
I’m Free- Soup Dragons
Santa’s Beard- They Might Be Giants
Debaser- Pixies
Dangerous- Roxette
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 30, 2019)

And don't forget. The all time WF 100 songs survey will be up tomorrow to celebrate the new year (or is it the old?). Bring your own champagne :champagne:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 31, 2019)

*1991.*







Welcome to 1991 where it’s bombs over Baghdad. I haven’t seen so many fireworks since the annual show reenacting the bombing of Fort McHenry. Anyway, this was a year when modern rock, as it was now called, took hold in the popular arena for good and bad. First the good: REM and U2 both released highly acclaimed albums even if REM’s album seemed a little bit on the poppier side (Shiny Happy People?). We also said hello to Nirvana, who sparked the grunge era in the history of rock. Seattle became a musical center much like San Francisco had in the sixties, spawning bands like Pearl Jam and Soundgarden among others.

1991 was also the year we lost Freddie Mercury. Even though he had been sick for a while, it wasn’t well known publicly, so his death came as something of a shock. Queen knew though and they finished out their run with Mercury with the classic Innuendo album.

So this is mostly full of songs I heard on WHFS as I was a regular listener despite the station having lost it’s ‘underground’ edge (Darned new owners-powerlords). Anyway, I think we have some pretty good songs here, so let’s go, shall we?





One- U2
Losing My Religion- REM
Smells Like Teen Spirit- Nirvana
Get the Message- Electronic
Cyclops Nuclear Submarine- Dogbowl
Come As You Are- Nirvana
The Concept- Teenage Fanclub
Julie’s Blanket- Mary’s Danish
The Show Must Go On- Queen
Unbelievable- EMF
King of the Hill- Roger McGuinn
Unfinished Sympathy- Massive Attack
Lithium- Nirvana
Taste- Ride
Crazy- Seal
Good Morning Captain- Slint
Remember Me Well- House of Freaks
Give It Away- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Haven't Got a Clue- Dramarama
Yr Own World- Blue Aeroplanes
Til I Am Myself Again- Blue Rodeo
There’s No Other Way- Blur
My Heart is a Flower- King Missile
My Impression of a Boombastic Jazz Style- Dream Warriors
All Together Now- Farm
Safe From Harm- Massive Attack
Counting Backwards- Throwing Muses
Mysterious Ways- U2
Territorial Pissings- Nirvana
De- Luxe- Lush
Radio Song- REM
Enter Sandman- Metallica
November Rain- Guns n Roses
American Music- Violent Femmes
Submarine Song- Candy Skins
Get a Gun- Connells
Caroline- Concrete Blonde
Chorus- Erasure
This is How It Feels- Inspiral Carpets
Native Son- Judybats
Deeper Shade of Soul- Urban Dance Squad
Until the End of the World- U2
Our Frank- Morrissey
In Bloom- Nirvana
These Are the Days of Our Live- Queen
I Feel So Good- Richard Thompson
Monsters and Angels- Voice of the Beehive
Even Better Than the Real Thing- U2
Higher Than the Sun- Primal Scream
It’s Only Natural- Crowded House
I Touch Myself- Divynyls
Where the Colors Don’t Go- Sam Phillips
The Other Side of Summer- Elvis Costello
Move Any Mountain- Shamen
Rush- Big Audio Dymanite
What You Do To Me- Teenage Fanclub
By the Time I Get To Arizona- Public Enemy
Sex on Wheelz- My Life With the Thrill Kill Cult
Into the Great Wide Open- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
So You Think You’re In Love- Robyn Hitchock and the Egyptians
Kiss Them For Me- Siouxsie and the Banshees
I Am the Cosmos- Pixies
Black Or White- Michael Jackson
There She Goes- Las
Walking Down Madison- Kirsty MacColl
Ripple- Jan’s Addiction
The Person You Are- John Wesley Harding
Groovy Train- Farm
Superman’s Song- Crash Test Dummies
Near Wild Heaven- REM
Detonation Boulevard- Sisters of Mercy
Dirty Boots- Sonic Youth
Who’s Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses- U2
3AM Eternal- KLF
Movin On Up- Primal Scream
Nancy Sin- Beat Happening
Angels- Peter Holsapple and Chris Stamey
Mama Said Knock You Out- LL Cool J
When It Began- Replacements
Chocolate Cake- Crowded House
The Globe- Big Audio Dynamite
Star Sign- Teenage Fanclub
Shiny Happy People- REM
Drive That Fast- Kitchens of Distinction
Rocking Chair- House of Freaks
Where the Streets Have No Name- Pet Shop Boys
What Are We Gonna Do- Dramarama
Trust Yourself- Blue Rodeo
Lies- EMF
Don’t Cry- Guns n Roses
Sexuality- Billy Bragg
Texarkana- REM
I Just Wanna Be With U- Transvision Vamp
The Ballad of Jenny Ledge- Toy Matinee
Cry For a Shadow- Beat Happening
The City Sleeps- MC 900 Foot Jesus
She Talks To Angels- Black Crowes
Always On the Run- Lenny Kravitz
I’m Going Slightly Mad- Queen
Used To Be- Violent Femmes
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 1, 2020)

*1992.*







It was the year we read President Bush’s lips and said he had bad breath. It was the year of Bill Clinton and his wife who swore she wasn’t Tammy Wynette.  And then there was the guy with the big ears, Ross Perot, who ran as an independent to screw over Bush, and succeeded. Anyway it was a year where somebody felt our pain whether it was the LA riots or the events in Somalia and Bosnia. 

So did it reflect in the music? Well, in some hip-hop circles it certainly did. A new form of rap known as Gangsta Rap was becoming popular and that would be, not surprisingly, rather controversial.  As for me, the music seemed to tail off a bit this year even as U2 and Nirvana were riding high off their 1991 albums still and REM released their best effort since Murmur and Reckoning.  New artists that I’m going to really like over the years include PJ Harvey and The Manic Street Preachers, who they still haven’t heard of in the states (too much TLC here I guess). Anyway, here comes the list…




Everybody Hurts- REM
Television The Drug of a Nation- Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy
Sheela Na Gig- PJ Harvey
Animal Nitrate- Suede
Motorcycle Emptiness- Manic Street Preachers
Tennessee- Arrested Development
Jeremy- Pearl Jam
Runaway Train- Soul Asylum
Man On the Moon- REM
So Young- Suede
Free You Mind- En Vogue
I Had a Dream Joe- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Carribean Blue- Enya
Pretend We’re Dead- L7
Metal Mickey- Suede
Jump Around- House of Pain
Dress- PJ Harvey
A Girl Like You- Wolfgang Press
My Lovin- En Vogue
The Ballad of Peter Pumpkinhead- XTC
Sunshine and Ecstasy- Tom Tom Club
Happy Birthday To Me- Cracker
Friday I’m In Love- Cure
Weirdo- Charlatans UK
Drive- REM
Sugar Kane- Sonic Youth
Asleep at the Wheel- Suicidal Tendencies
Silent After All These Years- Tori Amos
Treaty- Yothu Yindi
Teen Angst- Cracker
Murder Tonight in the Trailer Park- Cowboy Junkies
Little Baby Nothing- Manic Street Preachers
Girlfriend- Matthew Sweet
Digging in the Dirt- Peter Gabriel
Fingertips- They Might Be Giants
Hunger Strike- Temple of the Dog
Would- Alice in Chains
People Everyday- Arrested Development
Layla (unplugged)- Eric Clapton
Constant Craving- kd lang
Justified and Ancient- KLF with Tammy Wynette
For Love- Lush
Divine Intervention- Matthew Sweet
Breaking the Girl- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Sex Type Thing- Stone Temple Pilots
Rusty Cage- Soundgarden
I Palindrome I- They Might Be Giants
Tomboy- Bettie Seveert
Harvest Moon- Neil Young
These Are Days- 10,000 Maniacs
Can I Take My Gun To Heaven- Cracker
Tears in Heaven- Eric Clapton
Trout- Neneh Cherry
Dizz knee land- Dada
The Sad Sound of the Wind- Jules Shear
It’s a Shame About Ray- Lemonheads
Operation Spirit- Live
Taillights fade- Buffalo Tom
Blood Makes Noise- Suzanne Vega
Hit- Sugarcubes
Under the Bridge- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Nightswimming- REM
Tones of Home- Blind Melon
Over the Neptune- Guided By Voices
I’ve Been Waiting- Matthew Sweet
Mrs. Robinson- Lemonheads
We Hate It When Our Friends Become Successful- Morrissey
It’s a Free World Baby- REM
A Letter To Elise- Cure
Alive- Pearl Jam
Head On- Pixies
Almost Gold- Jesus and Mary Chain
E’s Tune- Eeels
Pick Up Summer- Fu Manchu
The Statue Got Me High- They Might Be Giants
They Want EFX- Das EFX
Good Stuff- B-52s
Black Metallic- Catherine Wheel
Ghost of a Texas Ladies Man- Concrete Blonde
Ebenezer Goode- Shamen
Evangeline- Matthew Sweet
Everybody Loves Me But You- Juliana Hatfield
Nothing Else Matters- Metallica
Only Shallow- My Bloody Valentine
Nearly Lost You- Screaming Trees
99.9f- Suzanne Vega
Mr. Wendal- Arrested Development
Dyslexic Heart- Paul Westerberg
Even Flow- Pearl Jam
The Sidewinder Sleeps Tonight- REM
Walking On Broken Glass- Annie Lennox
Dear Madam Barnum- XTC
All I Want- Toad the Wet Sprocket
Bad Luck- Social Distortion
So Whatcha Want- Beastie Boys
She’s Mad- David Byrne
Thorn in My Pride- Black Crowes
Them Bones- Alice and Chains
Jack Leaves Back Sping- Blue Aeroplanes
Born of Frustration- James
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 1, 2020)

Worshipping at the Church of Stan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOMhN-hfMtY

Yeah, so it's a bit pervy.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 2, 2020)

*1993.*








The Clinton era started out auspiciously enough with the first World Trade Center bombing and Waco but people seemed more interested in wondering what was Seinfeld and his bunch up to this week. Musically, it was a year of scandal, or at least with Michael Jackson anyway. No longer was it about hyperbaric chambers and pet chimps or even Neverland. Now he was in serious trouble as he was being investigated for child molestation, something that would follow him around for at least a dozen years.

As far as the music itself, grunge and hip hop continued to dominate. Suede was the big band this year in my book, but Counting Crows also debuted this year.  Radiohead also released their debut album this year though it’s safe to say they would fare much better in the years to come.

Anyway, there are a lot of different bands on this list so here we go…



Sleeping Satellite- Tasmin Archer
Cannonball- Breeders
Mr. Jones- Counting Crows
Heart Shaped Box- Nirvana
I Heard Ramona Sing- Frank Black
Cantaloop- US3
Truganini- Midnight Oil
Los Angeles- Frank Black
I Should Have Known- Aimee Mann
Kid’s All Right- Bettie Seveert
Fuzzy- Grant  Lee Buffalo
Divorce Song- Liz Phair
Feed the Tree- Belly
Cool Like That- Digable Planets
Some Velvet Morning- Slowdive
Connected- Stereo MCs
Rape Me- Nirvana
Butterfly Wings- Machines of Loving Grace
My Country- Midnight Oil
Human Behavior- Bjork
Steam- Peter Garbriel
Creep- Radiohead
If I Had No Loot- Tony Toni Tone
She’s Not Dead- Suede
Showgirl- Auteurs
Crank- Catherine Wheel
Linger- Cranberries
Fu Manchu- Frank Black
Help Me Mary- Liz Phair
Verse Chorus Verse- Nirvana
50 Ft. Queenie- PJ Harvey
Wiggle Stick- Reverend Horton Heat
Disarm- Smashing Pumpkins
Positive Bleeding- Urge Overkill
Say Anything- Aimee Mann
Lipgloss- Pulp
All That She Wants- Ace of Base
No Rain- Blind Melon
Can’t Do a Thing To Stop Me- Chris Isaak
I Feel You- Depeche Mode
Time Capsule- Matthew Sweet
Outbreak of Love- Midnight Oil
Pennyroyal Tea- Nirvana
Twist Barbie- Shonen Knife
Push th’ Little Daisies- Ween
Is It Like Today- World Party
Dogs of Lust- The The
Step It Up- Stereo MCs
Dream All Day- Posies
Daughter- Pearl Jam
San Francisco Days- Chris Isaak
Candy Everybody Wants- 10,000 Maniacs
Sometimes Salvation- Black Crowes
Divine Hammer- Breeders
Chasing a Bee- Mercury Rev
Rain King- Counting Crows
Walking In My Shoes- Depeche Mode
Dreams- Cranberries
Hang On To Your Ego- Frank Black
The Ghost at Number One- Jellyfish
Grace Cathedral Park- Red House Painters
Into Your Arms- Lemonheads
Regret- New Order
Buena- Morphine
Oh Carolina- Shaggy
Cherub Rock- Smashing Pumpkins
Sleeping Pills- Suede
Because the Night- 10,000 Maniacs
The Crying Game- Boy George
Round Here- Counting Crows
Ordinary World- Duran Duran
She Don’t Use Jelly- Flaming Lips
Beautiful Girl- Inxs
Detachable Penis- King Missile
From Despair To Where- Manic Street Preachers
Drums of Heaven- Midnight Oil
Lucky Guy- Muffs
Serve the Servants- Nirvana
If I Ever Lose My Faith In You- Sting
My Umbrella- Tripping Daisy
Zooropa- U2
What Is Love- Haddaway
Low- Cracker
Sweet Lullabye- Deep Forest
Are You Gonna Go My Way- Lenny Kravitz
Plush- Stone Temple Pilots
Debonair- Afghan Whigs
Black- Pearl Jam
Show Me Mary- Catherine Wheel
Rid of Me- PJ Harvey
The Devil’s Chasing Me- Reverend Horton Heat
Gepetto- Belly
Who Was In My Room Last Night- Butthole Sisters
Three Little Pigs- Green Jelly
Sodajerk- Buffalo Tom
I’d Do Anything For Love (But I Won’t Do That)- Meat Loaf
Dollar Bill- Screaming Trees
Today- Smashing Pumpkins
Martin Scorcese- King Missile
Rubberband Girl- Kate Bush
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 3, 2020)

*1994.*







To say that this was a sad and bizarre year would be an understatement. We already had the Woody Allen-Soon Yi scandal to sour the taste of many movie fans but now the sports world would be tainted as well, even worse really by way of OJ Simpson and the infamous Bronco speed chase that interrupted the NBA Finals. Simpson would dominate the news over the next year and a half and wouldn’t truly disappear until a botched robbery attempt in Las Vegas netted him a lengthy prison sentence. Simpson, and his successful attempt to get away with murder, would affect race relations for years and not in a good way.

Then there was the music world. No, there wasn’t any major scandals as Michael Jackson and Madonna behaved themselves this year, but there was a shocking death that I compare to Jim Morrison, not John Lennon as some zealot suggested (he was famous but he wasn’t that famous). Anyway, I’m talking about the Kurt Cobain suicide that would have a major impact on the grunge scene in particular. I could go on about Cobain’s depression and drug use but that is, perhaps, for another thread.  In any event, it was the dominant popular music event of the year.

There were some new faces in 1994 including Beck and an indie band I really liked called Guided By Voices. They had my favorite album that year in Bee Thousand. Another one I really liked was Sam Phillips and her Martinis and Bikinis. Indie rock is starting to enter my radar by this point and you’ll see more and more indie songs on my charts, or at least on the few I have left (I’m lumping the entire 21[SUP]st[/SUP] century together). Anyway, without any further adieu…



Loser- Beck
Buzzards and Dreadful Crows- Guided By Voices
Baby I Can’t Please You- Sam Phillips
Fade Into You- Mazzy Star
Mockingbirds- Grant Lee Buffalo
Possession- Sarah McLachlan
Girl You’ll Be a Woman Soon- Urge Overkill
I Need Love- Sam Phillips
That’s Just What You Are- Aimee Mann
Strawberry Road- Sam Phillips
Bad Reputation- Freedy Johnson
Screenwriter’s Blues- Soul Coughing
Selling the Drama- Live
Your Ghost- Kristin Hersh
Do You Remember the First Time- Pulp
Cornflake Girl- Tori Amos
Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
Twiggy Twiggy- Pizzicato Five
Delia’s Gone- Johnny Cash
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm- Crash Test Dummies
I Want To Live On an Abstract Plain- Frank Black
Tongue- REM
Ten Percenter- Frank Black
Trampoline- Greenberry Woods
Your Ghost- Kristin Hersh
The Wild Ones- Suede
Supernova- Liz Phair
The More You Ignore Me The Closer I Get- Morrissey
The Day I Tried To Live- Soundgarden
Strange Currencies- REM
Love Is Strong- Rolling Stones
Circle of Fire- Sam Phillips
Leaving Las Vegas- Sheryl Crow
Spoonman- Soundgarden
Interstate Love Song- Stone Temple Pilots
From a Motel 6- Yo La Tengo
The Sign- Ace of Base
Sabotage- Beastie Boys
Streets of Philadelphia- Bruce Springsteen
Closer- Nine Inch Nails
Echoes Myron- Guided By Voices
Run To the Sun-Erasure
Shock Me- Red House Painters
What's the Frequency Kenneth- REM
When I Fall- Sam Phillips
Black Hole Sun- Soundgarden
To the End- Blur
God- Tori Amos
Mary Jane’s Last Dance- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
21[SUP]st[/SUP] Century Digital Boy- Bad Religion
13 Steps Lead Down- Elvis Costello
Headache- Frank Black
The Whole World’s Lost Its Head- Go Gos
Longview- Green Day
Hot Freaks- Guided By Voices
Stay ( I Missed You)- Lisa Loeb
Cure For Pain- Morphine
Supersonic- Oasis
About a Girl (Unplugged)- Nirvana
Bang and Blame- REM
Strong Enough- Sheryl Crow
Landslide- Smashing Pumpkins
Jenny Onodiline- Sterolab
Creep- Stone Temple Pilots
We Are the Pigs- Suede
I Am a Scientist- Guided By Voices
Eurotrash Girl- Cracker
Caught By the Fuzz- Supergrass
La Boob Oscillator- Stereolab
Seether- Veruca Salt
Fell On Black Days- Soundgarden
All I Wanna Do- Sheryl Crow
If That’s Your Boyfriend- Me’shell Ngegeocello
Better Man- Pearl Jam
Roses in the Hospital- Manic Street Preachers
 I Alone- Live
Doll Parts- Hole
Basket Case- Green Day
Girls and Boys- Blur
Vasoline- Stone Temple Pilots
Kerosene Hat- Cracker
Fighting With Fire- Sam Phillips
Breakin Up- Violent Femmes
Star 69- REM
End of a Century- Blur
Miss World- Hole
Undone (The Sweater Song)- Weezer
Hang On- Teenage Fanclub
Shine- Collective Soul
Cut Your Hair- Pavement
Feel the Pain- Dinosaur Jr.
Watch the Girl Destroy Me- Possum Dixon
Everything Zen- Bush
Zombie- Cranberries
Elderly Woman- Pearl Jam
Get Off This- Cracker
Return To Innocence- Enigma
Come To My Window- Melissa Etheridge
You Don’t Know How It Feels- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Buddy Holly- Weezer
 


The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 4, 2020)

*1995.*







While we digested the OJ trial and the tragedy at Oklahoma City, we got to be treated to the likes of Hootie and the Blowfish, the darlings of VH-One. Needless to say, no I didn’t want any Hootie.  It was another big year for Gangsta Rap, while TLC had a monster year in the R&B circles. Alternative rock though seemed to be at a crossroads as the mainstream modern rock was becoming engulfed in the new indie rock movement while more heavy metal/rap tendencies began to be played on modern rock radio, or at least on WHFS anyway.
This was also the last year I listened to commercial rock radio preferring instead to listen to oldies. I would do that for a long time and wouldn’t discover the music I was missing for almost a decade. So, while much of this chart is from the music I heard on the radio, some of it is music I will have discovered years later, like the number one song even, a huge hit in the UK, but totally unknown in the US. Anyway, here goes…



Alright- Supergrass
Sour Times- Portishead
Bright Yellow Gun- Throwing Muses
Just- Radiohead
Walk This World- Heather Nova
Perfect Day- Kirsty MacColl
Free As a Bird- Beatles
Where the Wild Roses Go- Nick Cave and Kylie Minogue
The Universal- Blur
Miss Sarajevo- Messengers
Just a Girl- No Doubt
Down By the Water- PJ Harvey
Bright As Yellow- Innocence Mission
1979- Smashing Pumpkins
Natural One- Folk Implosion
When You Smile- Flaming Lips
Book To Hypnotize- Kix
Pacer- Amps
Needle in the Hay- Elliott Smith
C’mon Billy- PJ Harvey
Street Spirit- Radiohead
Choice in the Matter- Aimee Mann
Connection- Elastica
This Is a Low- Blur
As We Go Up We Go Down- Guided By Voices
Range Life- Pavement
The Bends- Radiohead
You and Me and the Moon- Magnetic Fields
Where Did You Sleep Last Night- Nirvana
Bullet With Butterfly Wings- Smashing Pumpkins
Talking Seattle Grunge Rock Blues- Todd Snider
Chicken Blows- Guided By Voices
That Girl Suicide- Brian Jonestown Massacre
I Got a Girl- Tripping Daisy
I Will Remember You- Sarah McLachlan
I Don’t Want To Grow Up- Ramones
Common People- Pulp
Karmacoma- Massive Attack
Christmas at the Zoo- Flaming Lips
Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing- Chris Isaak
Judy Staring at the Sun- Catherine Wheel
Whip Smart- Liz Phair
You Oughta Know- Alanis Morisette
Magic America- Blur
The Heart’s Filthy Lesson- David Bowie
Honey Don’t Think- Grant Lee Buffalo
Last Goodbye- Jeff Buckley
Mis-Shapes- Pulp
Summer Dress- Red House Painters
White, Discussion- Live
Sick of Myself- Matthew Sweet
Hurt- Nine Inch Nails
Box Full of Letters- Wilco
I Saw the Light- The The
Glory Box- Portishead
Wisdom- Brian Jonestown  Massacre
Rock n Roll Lifestyle- Cake
The Biggest Lie- Elliott Smith
China Roses- Enya
Hey Man Nice Shot- Filter
My Valuable Hunting Knife- Guided By Voices
Caroline- Kirsty MacColl
Against the 70s- Mike Watt
Jesus Wants Me For a Sunbeam- Nirvana
Fake Plastic Trees- Radiohead
Plowed- Sponge
If You Don’t Love Me I’ll Kill Myself- Pete Droge
The World I Know- Collective Soul
Tears On Fresh Fruit- Sparklehorse
Time Bomb- Rancid
Burn One Down- Ben Harper
Somebody’s Crying- Chris Isaak
Send His Love To Me- PJ Harvey
My Iron Lung- Radiohead
A Girl Like You- Edwyn Collins
Santa Monica- Everclear
Glycerine- Bush
Tonight Tonight- Smashing Pumpkins
Stutter- Elastica
Wonderwall- Oasis
Tear Stained Eye- Son Volt
My Friends- Red Hot Chili Peppers
All Over You- Live
Date Rape- Sublime
Country House- Blur
Hold Me Thrill Me Kiss Me- U2
Corduroy- Pearl Jam
Queer- Garbage
Beautiful Life- Ace of Base
Protection- Massive Attack
Oh It’s So Quiet- Bjork
Lightning Crashes- Live
Hand In My Pocket- Alanis Morrisette
It’s Good To Be King- Tom Petty
Universal Heartbeat- Juliana Hatfield
I Kissed a Girl- Jill Sobule
Decora- Yo La Tengo
Til I Hear It From You- Gin Blossoms
Honey White- Morphine
Kiss  From a Rose- Seal
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 5, 2020)

*1996.*








And here we are in the year of the Macarena. It was something you couldn’t get away from but boy did we wish we could. Musically, it was a big year for the likes of No Doubt and Garbage while Coolio dominated the rap charts. Mariah Carey and Boyz 2 Men too had big years.

For me though, it was a big year for indie rock. By now I was strictly an oldies listener having been turned off by the rap metal that was posing as alternative rock these days. And Limp Bizkit hadn’t even hit yet.  Anyway, The Eels and Stereolab score big on my list this year as does the great Johnny Cash, now in the early part of his American Recordings period.  It’s an interesting year to be sure so here goes…



Naked Eye- Luscious Jackson
I’ve Been Everywhere- Johnny Cash
Novocaine For the Soul- Eels
Metronomic Underground- Stereolab
Something’s Changed- Pulp
A Design For Life- Manic Street Praechers
Only Happy When It Rains- Garbage
Where It’s At- Beck
Beautiful Ones- Suede
Don’t Buy the Realistic- Spoon
Big Bang Baby- Stone Temple Pilots
Goldfinger- Ash
Someday I Will Treat You Good- Sparklehorse
If You Don’t Want Me To Destroy You- Super Furry Animals
Patio Song- Gorky’s Zygotic Mynci
One of Us- Joan Osbourne
Jumping Fences- Olivia Tremor Control
Bittersweet Me- REM
Song Against Sex- Neutral Milk Hotel
Seeing Other People- Belle and Sebastian
Go Walking Down There- Chris Isaak
Popular- Nada Surf
Devil’s Haircut- Beck
Don’t Speak- No Doubt
Bomb the Twist- 5678s
The Distance- Cake
All the Pretty Little Horses- Current 93
The Other End of the Telescope- Elvis Costello
Motor Away- Guided By Voices
Beautiful Freak- Eels
Electrolite- REM
If It Makes You Happy- Sheryl Crow
Rainmaker- Sparklehorse
Christiansands- Tricky
Woman- Neneh Cherry
Walls- Tom Petty
Married To a Lazy Lover- Aueturs
Me and the Major- Belle and Sebastian
(David Bowie I Love You) Since I Was Six- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Real Love- Beatles
E Bow the Letter- REM
Shadowboxer- Fiona Apple
Killing Me Softly- Fugees
The Official Ironman Rally Song- Guided By Voices
Shake Baby Shake- Lush
The Boy Racer- Morrissey
Far Far Away- Wilco
If You’re Feeling Sinister- Belle and Sebastian
New World Order- Curtis Mayfield
Your Lucky Day in Hell- Eeels
Nude as the News- Cat Power
Stupid Girl- Garbage
Everything Must Go- Manic Street Preachers
Rusty Cage- Johnny Cash
Ladykillers- Lush
Henry Lee- Nick Cave and PJ Harvey
All Mixed Up- Red Hot Painters
In the Meantime- Spacehog
Something 4 the Weekend- Super Furry Animals
Cybele’s Reverie- Stereolab
So Real- Jeff Buckley
What I Got- Sublime
Hell- Squirrel Nut Zippers
Tipp City- Amps
Black Soul Choir- 16 Horsepower
Heaven Besides You- Alice in Chains
The New Pollution- Beck
Angel Mine- Cowboy Junkies
Counting Blue Cars- Dishwalla
This Here Giraffe- Flaming Lips
Virtual Insanity- Jamiroquai
Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)- Marilyn Manson
That Thing You Do- Wonders
Ready To Go- Republica
Ruby Soho- Rancid
Bulls On Parade- Rage Against the Machine
Naomi- Neutral Milk Hotel
That’s When I Reach For My Revolver- Moby
Burning Flag Birthday Suit- Guided By Voices
Susan’s House- Eels
When You’re Gone- Cranberries
In My Life- Brian Jonestown Massacre
You Could Make a Killing- Aimee Mann
Flowers in December- Mazzy Star
How The West Was Won and What It Got Us- REM
Sucked Out- Superdrag
Sad and Beautiful World- Sparklehorse
Love Rollercioaster- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Give Me One More Reason- Tracy Chapman
If I Could Talk I’d Tell You- Lemonheads
How Many Mics- Fugees
Deeper Well- Nada Surf
Champagne Supernova- Oasis
Call the Doctor- Sleater Kinney
Setting Sun- Chemical Brothers
Free To Decide- Cranberries
Drown- Son Volt
The Government Darling- Spoon
Home- Sean Lennon
I Hate My Generation- Cracker
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 6, 2020)

*1997.*








It was the year we lost Princess Diana. It was also the year of Tubthumping and the Spice Girls. I think Hanson was still doing pretty well too at this point.

But it was also the year of OK Computer, probably the most raved about album in almost two decades. Not since The Wall had an album received so much critical fanfare. And it was deserved to, as it is also among my all time favorite albums.  It was also another great year for Indie rock as Yo La Tengo and the Dandy Warhols are prominent on my chart. So with all that in mind…



Karma Police- Radiohead
Paranoid Android- Radiohead
You Pretend To Be the Moon- Future Bible Heroes
Autumn Sweater- Yo La Tengo
The Drugs Don’t Work- Verve
Song 2- Blur
Not If You Were the Last Junkie on Earth- Dandy Warhols
My Little Corner of the World- Yo La Tengo
Lucky- Radiohead
I’m Afraid of Americans- David Bowie
Bittersweet Symphony- Verve
Tubthumping- Chumbawumba
Beetlebum- Blur
What Do You Want From Me- Monaco
In It For the Money- Supergrass
No Surprises- Radiohead
Sunmoonstars- Gorky’s Zygotic Mynci
Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating In Space- Spiritialized
Somedays- Paul McCartney
Ballad of Jim Jones- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Bulldog Skin- Guided By Voices
Excuse Me While I Break My Own Heart Tonight- Whiskeytown
I Would Hurt a Fly- Built To Spill
Fire Water Burn- Bloodhound Gang
The World Tonight- Paul McCartney
Exit Music (For a Film)- Radiohead
Your Woman- White Town
Walkin On the Sun- Smashmouth
Mary Please- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Shady Lane- Pavement
Strawberry Blonde- Ron Sexsmith
Santeria- Sublime
Not If You Were the Last Dandy On Earth- Brian Jonestown Massacre
AM 180- Granddaddy
Learning To Hunt- Guided By Voices
Tokyo Mon Amor- Pizzicato Five
Building a Mystery- Sarah McLachlan
Burn the River Dry- Jim White
Outta Site Outta Mind- Wilco
Sugarcube- Yo La Tengo
Every Day is a Winding Road- Sheryl Crow
Willing To Wait- Sebadoh
Dig Me Out- Sleater Kinney
Satellite- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Barrel of a Gun- Depeche Mode
Lovefool- Cardigans
Cold Irons Bound- Bob Dylan
More Than This- 10,000 Maniacs
Low Estate- 16 Horsepower
Frank Sinatra- Cake
Criminal- Fiona Apple
Time of Your Life- Green Day
She Cries Your Name- Beth Orton
All Mine- Portishead
Your Long White Fingers- Gothic Archies
The Songs We Were Singing- Paul McCartney
Words and Guitar- Sleater Kinney
Weekend in Western Illinois- Mountain Goats
Long Way Around- Teenage Fanclub
Miss Modular- Stereolab
I Will Survive- Cake
Richard III- Supergrass
Cowboys- Portishead
Angeles- Elliott Smith
I Am a Tree- Guided By Voices
Block Rockin Beats- Chemical Brothers
Kowalski- Primal Scream
A Change Will Do You Good- Sheryl Crow
Happy- Mazzy Star
It’s No Good- Depeche Mode
Be Here Now- Oasis
Hello- Poe
Keep Hope Alive- Crystal Method
Winter- Teenage Fanclub
Sweet Surrender- Sarah McLachlan
Airbag- Nirvana
Lonely Old Lies- Neko Case
Between the Bars- Elliott Smith
Stockholm Syndrome- Muse
16 Days- Whiskeytown
Are You the One I’ve Been Waiting For- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
The Impression That I Get- Mighty Mighty Bosstones
Happy- Travis
Female of the Species- Spacehog
Turn It On- Sleater Kinney
Rattlesnakes- Live
D’ya Know What I Mean- Oasis
Anemone- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Little Wonder- David Bowie
Pink Triangle- Weezer
She Makes My Nose Bleed- Mansun
Alma Matters- Morrissey
Abuse Me- Silverchair
U16 Girls- Travis
Staring At the Sun- U2
World Before Columbus- Suzanne Vega
Daylight Fading- Counting Crows
Help the Aged- Pulp
Lakini’s Juice- Live
Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 7, 2020)

*1998.*








It was the year Bill Clinton swore he didn’t sleep with that woman, only he did, and he got himself impeached for it. It was also the year we had to endure Celine Dion’s My Heart Will Go On as the movie Titanic, released in 1997, was reaching saturation status through much of 1998. Shania Twain and Destiny’s Child also had big years on the pop charts.

For me though, it was about Elliott Smith, one of the best, and sadly rather tragic, singer songwriters ever, as well as the quirky Neutral Milk Hotel and the bluesy Gomez. It is certainly a respite from  the Limp Bizkit style music that was going on what was once Album oriented rock radio.  Anyway, if you looked, you’ll find some pretty cool music in the late nineties and 1998 was no exception.

So with that…



Waltz No. 2- Elliott Smith
In the Aeroplane Under the Sea- Neutral Milk Hotel
78 Stone Wobble- Gomez
Praise You- Fatboy Slim
California Stars- Billy Bragg and Wilco
Dead Melodies- Beck
Miss Misery- Elliott Smith
The Rockefeller Skank- Fatboy Slim
Gone Till November- Wyclef Jean
Death + Annie- Quickspace
Slogan- Blonde Redhead
Electroshock Blues- Eels
The Way- Fastball
A Perfect Day Elise- PJ Harvey
The Bad Photographer- Sainte Etienne
Get Myself Arrested- Gomez
Doo Wop (That Thing)- Lauryn Hill
England Made Me- Black Box Recorder
Johnny Feelgood- Liz Phair
My Favorite Game- Cardigans
Christ For President- Billy Bragg and Wilco
Kelly Watch the Stars- Air
The Devil May Care- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Friend is a Four Letter Word- Cake
Elizabeth on the Bathroom Floor/Going To Your Funeral- Eels
Waltz No. 1- Elliott Smith
Like You- Kristin Hersh
Sunday Shining- Finley Quaye
Right Here Right Now- Fatboy Slim
Until You Came Along- Golden Smog
Polyester Bride- Liz Phair
If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next- Manic Street Preachers
Two Headed Boy- Neutral Milk Hotel
The Garden- PJ Harvey
Cruel Sun- Sparkehorse
Boys Better- Dandy Warhols
Is It Wicked Not To Care- Belle and Sebastian
Not Dark Yet- Bob Dylan
Breakaway- Detroit Cobras
I Didn’t Understand- Elliott Smith
Car Wheels on a Gravel Road- Lucinda Williams
Summer Here Kids- Granddaddy
Truly Truly- Grant Lee Buffalo
You Get What You Give- New Radicals
Start the Commotion- Wiseguys
My Favorite Mistake- Sheryl Crow
Pig- Sparklehorse
Child Psychology- Black Box Recorder
Wasting Away- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Putty in Your Hands- Detroit Cobras
Hard Knock Life- Jay-Z
The Mummer’s Dance- Loreena McKennit
Goddess on a Highway- Mercury Rev
The Everlasting- Manic Street Preachers
The Day After the Revolution- Pulp
Circles- Soul Coughing
Sick of Goodbyes- Sparklehorse
Bachelorette- Bjork
April Fools- Rufus Wainwright
Zoot Suit Riot- Cherry Poppin Daddies
Look Inside America- Blur
Like Dylan in the Movies- Belle and Sebastian
Way Down Yonder in the Minor Key- Billy Bragg and Wilco
Servo- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Please- Chris Isaak
Miles From Our Home- Cowboy Junkies
I Think I’m Paranoid- Garbage
Everything Beautiful Is Far Away- Granddaddy
Saint Mary- Sparklehorse
One More Hour- Sleater Kinney
This Is Hardcore- Pulp
Holland 1945- Neutral Milk Hotel
Fly Away- Lenny Kravitz
Father of Mine- Everclear
Bottle Up and Explode- Elliott Smith
Cancer For the Cure- Eels
Get Miles- Gomez
Two Beers Later- Cadallaca
You’re So Great- Blur
Jackie’s Strength- Tori Amos
Square Heart- Black Heart Procession
Daysleeper- REM
It’s Bad You Know- RL Burnside
How’s It Feel To Be Something On- Sunny Day Real Estate
Push It- Garbage
All Around the World- Oasis
Good Feeling- Travis
I Started a Joke- Travis
I Think I’m In Love- Spiritualized
Gangster Trippin- Fat Boy Three
Firecracker- Nada Surf
Barbarella- Scott Weiland
Intergalactic- Beastie Boys
The Boy With the Arab Strap- Belle and Sebastian
Suits Are Picking Up the Bill- Squirell Nut Zippers
Baby- Rufus Wainwright
Can’t Get Enough Of You Baby- Smash Mouth
Sexx Laws- Beck
Closing Time- Semisonic
The Sweetest Thing- U2
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 8, 2020)

*1999.*









It was the year everyone panicked about the Y2K bug because somebody forgot to do something on the global computer back in 1967 or something. What did he do? What would happen on midnight on December 31? I’ll give you a hint: nothing.

Anyway, this last full year I’m covering was a big year for the boy bands as well as the girl pop singers, notably one Britney Spears, who would, in a few years, put Madonna to shame when it came to scandals. For now though, she was just a cutie pie who made the cover of Rolling Stone.

As for me, it was a big year for Moby (who was also actually popular, go figure) as well as for Wilco, probably my favorite band of the Millennium. Indeed I like this year from an individual songs standpoint. The Elephant Six bands are prominent on my chart, particularly Of Montreal, who had my favorite album this year with The Gay Parade. The Elephant Six artists, a group of psychedelic pop bands, deserves its own thread one of these days.  Anyhow, we end the twentieth century with this slate so enjoy…





Hold On Hope- Guided By Voices
Porcelain- Moby
You Stole the Sun From My Heart- Manic Street Preachers
Nothingsevergonnastandinmyway (again)- Wilco
Ana’s Song (Open Fire)- Silverchair
A Collection of Poems About Water- Of Montreal
Opus 40- Mercury Rev
Busted Afternoon- Old 97s
Mansion in the Sky- Brian Jonestown Massacre
At My Most Beautiful- REM
Metal Heart- Cat Power
We Haven't Turned Around- Gomez
Natural Blues- Moby
Pumping On Your Stereo- Supergrass
Why Does It Always Rain On Me- Travis
Falls To Climb- REM
White Trash Heroes- Archers of Loaf
Vidrar Vel Til Lofterasa- Sigur Ros
A Light So Dim- Black Heart Procession
I See a Darkness- Bonnie Prince Billy
Tender- Blur
The Benefits of Lying With Your Friend- Apples in Stereo
The March of the Gay Parade- Of Montreal
The Dolphins Cry- Live
Scar Tissue- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Pieholden Suite- Wilco
The Big Three Killed My Baby- White Stripes
Can’t Change Me- Chris Cornell
She’s a Jar- Wilco
Let Forever Be- Chemical Brothers
Carry The Zero- Built To Spill
Strawberry Fire- Apples in Stereo
Get Outta My Room- Donnas
Waiting For a Superman- Flaming Lips
All I Need- Air
Spanish Dance Troupe- Gorky’s Zygotic Mynci
The Hymn For the Alcohol- Hefner
Bodyrock- Moby
Fun Loving Nun- Of Montreal
As You Are- Travis
Lotus- REM
Burn Don’t Freeze- Sleater Kinney
C’mon C’mon- Sloan
Swastika Eyes- Primal Scream
Stolen Car- Beth Orton
Teenage FBI- Guided By Vices
Jagged- Old 97s
Pink Cadillac- Bruce Springsteen
I Didn’t Like You Anyway- Donnas
Race For the Prize- Flaming Lips
Rhythm and Blues Alibi- Gomez
I Don’t Believe in the Sun- Magnetic Fields
Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad- Moby
Spoonful of Sugar- Of Montreal
The Great Beyond- REM
Find the Hour- Radar Brothers
Kiss Me- Sixpence None the Richer
Losing California- Sloan
She’s So High- Tai Bachman
Come On Up To the House- Tom Waits
Coffee and TV- Blur
Will My Feet Still Carry Me Home- Elf Power
Take a Picture- Filter
Right In Time- Lucinda Williams
American Woman- Lenny Kravitz
Tsunami- Manic Street Preachers
Jacques Lamure- Of Montreal
Easter Theatre- XTC
Writing To Reach You- Travis
Anything But Down- Sheryl Crow
Around the World- Red Hot Chili Peppers
Can’t Stand It- Wilco
Guerilla Radio- Rage Against the Machine
Cabwaylingo- Ohia
Holes- Mercury Rev
Center of the Universe- Built To Spill
Maria- Blondie
She’s In Fashion- Suede
When the Morning Comes- Smash Mouth
There She Goes- Sixpence None the Richer
The Spiderbite Song- Flaming Lips
Absolutely Cuckoo- Magnetic Fields
Bring It On- Gomez
Paranormal Echoes- Olivia Tremor Control
My Favorite Boxer- Of Montreal
Millennium- Robbie Williams
Central Reservation- Beth Orton
You Got Me- Roots
All Star- Smash Mouth
Natalie’s Party- Shack
Angel- Sarah McLachlan
The Day the World Went Away- Nine Inch Nails
Suzy Lee- White Stripes
Godzilla- Fu Manchu
Monster Mash- Misfits
Lebanese Blonde- Thievery Corporation
3 MCs and One DJ- Beastie Boys
Hey Boy Hey Girl- Chemical Brothers
Better Days- Citizen King
The Chemicals Between Us- Bush
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 9, 2020)

*The Millennium*








So here we are at the end of my latest ambitious project, or at least the latest one I’m wrapping up.  So much music is covered on this list as were talking about close to twenty years. I guess I could have done individual years for a while longer (I stayed on top of music, or at least indie music, up until around 2010) but we’re a twentieth century bunch when it comes right down to it and I’m kind of a twentieth century guy. Man I’m getting way too old :lol: .

Anyway, we have the likes of Granddaddy, The White Stripes, The Flaming Lips, The New Pornographers, and so many others on this list so with that, here are my favorite 100 songs of the Millennium (so far).



Do You Realize- Flaming Lips
Ashes of American Flags- Wilco
Hellhole Ratrace- Girls
Jackie Cane- Hooverphonic
Fell In Love With a Girl- White Stripes
Saint Simon- Shins
Hurt- Johnny Cash
Sleeper- Ty Segall
Melody Day- Caribou
Myriad Harbour- New Pornographers
In the Wood- Vermillion Sands
Crystal Lake- Grandaddy
Wishing He Was Dead- The Like
Yankee Bayonet- Decemberists
John Wayne Gacy- Sufjan Stevens
Let England Shake- PJ Harvey
Setting Sun- Howling Bells
Pretty (Ugly Before)- Elliott Smith
It’s a Wonderful Life- Sparklehorse
Inside of Love- Nada Surf
Mad World- Gary Jules
The Transfiguration- Sufjan Stevens
To All the Lights in the Windows- Conor Oberst
The Skin of My Yellow Country Teeth- Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
In This World- Moby
Hollywood Forever Cemetery Sings- Father John Misty
Morning Bell (Amnesiac)-Radiohead
The Laws Have Changed- New Pornographers
White Winter Hymnal- Fleet Foxes
So Why So Sad- Manic Street Preachers
How To Dream- Sam Phillips
When Under Ether- PJ Harvey
There Goes the Sun- Pernice Brothers
The Chimbley Sweep- Decemberists
The Air Near My Fingers- White Stripes
Redemption Day- Johnny Cash
The Valley of Death- Warlocks
Send Away the Tigers- Manic Street Preachers
Reservoir Park- The Duchess and the Duke
Man Sized Wreath- REM
Crystalized- The xx
I Should Have Known Better- Sufjan Stevens
Deeper Down- Wilco
100 Days 100 Nights- Sharon Jones and the Dap Kings
Carry Me Ohio- Sun Kil Moon
He’s Not a Boy- The Like
Passing Afternoon- Iron and Wine
The Man of Metropolis Steals Our Hearts- Sufjan Stevens
The  Miner at the Dial a View/So You’ll Aim Towards the Sky- Grandaddy
People Say-Portugal the Man
Save Me- Aimee Mann
You Can Have It All- Yo La Tengo
Letter From an Occupant- New Pornographers
Furnace Room Lullaby- Neko Case
The Good That Won’t Come Out- Rilo Kiley
When I Fall- Steve Earle
The Seeds 2.0- Roots
Indian Summer Breakdown- Varnaline
Everywhere With Helicopter- Guided By Voices
Golden- My Morning Jacket
John Walker’s Blues- Steve Earle
Theologians- Wilco
So Says I- Shins
Only Time- Enya
Big Sure- Thrills
Babies On the Sun- Sparklehorse
Thank God For Sinner- Ty Segall
Vaporize- Broken Bells
Wake Me Up When September Ends- Green Day
Molly’s Chambers- Kings of Leon
My Friends Have- Marianne Faithful
Pedestrian at Best- Courtney Barnett
The First Day of My Life- Bright Eyes
I Follow You – Melody’s Echo Chamber
I’ll Fight- Wilco
Steady As She Goes- Raconteurs
Overcome- Live
Gasoline- Sheryl Crow
Lazarus- Davis Bowie
Siberian Breaks- MGMT
Strange Condition- Pete Yorn
Ocean Spray- Manic Street Preachers
The Crash Years- New Pornographers
God’s Gonna Cut You Down- Johnny Cash
Home- Great Northern
Golden Rose- Tom Petty
Hotels- Juliana Hatfield
I Will Follow You Into the Dark- Death Cab For Cutie
Your Touch- Black Keys
Vomit- Girls
The High Road- Broken Bells
Girlfriend- Weezer
There There- Radiohead
Hold On Hold On- Neko Case
Silver Lining- Rilo Kiley
Kiss With a Fist- Florence and the Machine
Archie Marry Me- Alvvays
Leaving New York- REM
Dreams- Brandi Carlisle
Black Hearted Love- PJ Harvey
 
The Word has spoken :mrgreen: :hi:


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi Musty

I think you have Listitus...


----------

